# 2021 Ohio Rut Update Board



## IClark

We'll be looking forward to seeing all your stories and successes......and failures this coming season!


----------



## Doinfire08

Finally found the rut update board for this year! cant wait to start receiving the updates. Anyone got any vacation dates picked out so far? I've been reading about an early rut this year that will be a lot like the 2013 rut. Mid October will be hot from what I've been reading as well as Mid November.


----------



## Green/OH

Looking forward to following along with this one good luck to everyone!


----------



## 1sawtooth

Are we going to be allowed to hunt? Covid is returning so may have to wear mask in woods. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Suncrest08

1sawtooth said:


> Are we going to be allowed to hunt? Covid is returning so may have to wear mask in woods. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The deerz already have covid, we should be good


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am currently in quarantine with it...ugh


----------



## Suncrest08

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am currently in quarantine with it...ugh


Been there done that, hope your all good!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

My wife and I are quite sick but God has this...


----------



## 17ghk

Me and my buddy have noticed the best action last few years mid to late October. Me and my wife beat covid in 4 days. Don't just sit at home like they tell everyone. See a doctor it makes a difference.


----------



## Tenn47

Hope you are doing better. I had it in January and spent 7 days in the hospital. GOD is good ALL the time. HE got me through it


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tenn47 said:


> Hope you are doing better. I had it in January and spent 7 days in the hospital. GOD is good ALL the time. HE got me through it


I am hanging in, we got the 2x whammy, wife has it too....


----------



## Green/OH

I had it and gave it to the wife last year good luck you will get through it .. at least I had it the first two weeks of November saved myself some vacation with the quarantine they made me take


----------



## Tenn47

I’m currently thinking about getting the vaccine shot or shots so I don’t have to go through it again with as bad of symptoms as I did before. Get well soon there’s deer that need skewers


----------



## fcap60

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I am currently in quarantine with it...ugh


I was there as well. Hang tough


----------



## cope-77

I thought this was the 2021 Ohio Rut Update? Not another COVID thread. Let’s have at least one place to get away from it.


----------



## IClark

Yeah guys come on please no covid talk.....lets clean it up.


----------



## Suncrest08




----------



## Green/OH

fair enough no covid talk.. this is the biggest I’ve got on cam so far.. looking forward to the opener more prepared this year than I have been in the last few stands up and lanes trimmed good times ahead.


----------



## IClark

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7451846
> 
> 
> fair enough no covid talk.. this is the biggest I’ve got on cam so far.. looking forward to the opener more prepared this year than I have been in the last few stands up and lanes trimmed good times ahead.


Thats more like it!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Beautiful buck! Good luck. Sorry for temporarily hijcking the thread. I am bored.


----------



## jk918

I am in, hoping to cams this weekend. Thinking of vacation that 1st week in November


----------



## d123avek

Drew a special archery permit from the state this year, to hunt restricted zones in State Park. That's the closest thing I'll get to private land spots anymore (lost those years ago) so I am pretty excited to say the least. Just hope I don't run into a wild and elusive "Karen" out on a nature walk or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Good luck this year to everyone! Looks like I might have a new spot to hunt come Oct that should be really good (fingers crossed)…


----------



## MRey

I'm pumped! I do public land in NE ohio but mostly Hunt on a small plot in astabula my relatives lets me use








I hope I see this chunky dude again this year
And so far the activitie seems super high for August her in NE ohio


----------



## IClark

Picked up a new farm in Crawford county. Still have yet to make it to Gambier to see if i can gain permission for my Knox county farm. I also have a land clearer coming to my personal property in Gallia county to take care of some brush so i can access about 75 acres thats been pretty rough to get into. Hoping for a good season. I'll post a few scenic pics of my property.
























I still have yet to set one trail camera....might just be hunting blind this year!


----------



## DustinThompson

Any tips for hunting Ohio in early October? (Oct 4th-8th) My wife is due on the 26th 🙌🏼 so I’ve got to get my trip in earlier this year than normal! 🤣


----------



## Doinfire08

DustinThompson said:


> Any tips for hunting Ohio in early October? (Oct 4th-8th) My wife is due on the 26th [emoji1373] so I’ve got to get my trip in earlier this year than normal! [emoji1787]


Late September into early October seems to be a good time to me. A lot of bucks are still somewhat cruising together and still very active during daylight hours. I think you should be successful. Give it a shot and good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

DustinThompson said:


> Any tips for hunting Ohio in early October? (Oct 4th-8th) My wife is due on the 26th 🙌🏼 so I’ve got to get my trip in earlier this year than normal! 🤣


I've had alot of success the first 2 weeks in Ohio. I mostly hunt food and water but if I know exactly where a buck is bedding and what food source he is visiting first then I will try to get in and set up earlier to intercept him heading to dinner. First few weeks of season I strictly hunt evenings.


----------



## TheKingofKings

My favorite thread of the year. Good luck everyone.


----------



## DustinThompson

Doinfire08 said:


> Late September into early October seems to be a good time to me. A lot of bucks are still somewhat cruising together and still very active during daylight hours. I think you should be successful. Give it a shot and good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate it!


----------



## tyepsu

I'll be taking off work the first 2 weeks of November. Should be a good time to be in the woods. I hunt Carroll and Jefferson Counties.


----------



## Green/OH

DustinThompson said:


> Any tips for hunting Ohio in early October? (Oct 4th-8th) My wife is due on the 26th 🙌🏼 so I’ve got to get my trip in earlier this year than normal! 🤣


Congratulations on the little one! We just had our first in early July talk about a change of pace lol


----------



## Thwapman

This is toward the top end of what I see in Ashtabula, every now and then one bigger.


----------



## Thwapman

Green/OH said:


> Congratulations on the little one! We just had our first in early July talk about a change of pace lol


Congrats! We have a three year old girl and had a baby boy on July 1, the struggle is real, especially come hunting season.


----------



## Doinfire08

DustinThompson said:


> I appreciate it!


Yes sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

Thwapman said:


> This is toward the top end of what I see in Ashtabula, every now and then one bigger.
> View attachment 7452356
> 
> View attachment 7452357


That's a pretty good buck. We had a lease in Richland county for the past 4 years and just lost it this winter. We ended up finding a lease in Ashtabula for this season. Hopefully there's a few bucks like him around our property! Pretty hard to find any info on Ashtabula besides they kill a good amount of deer. What part of the county are you in?


----------



## DustinThompson

Thwapman said:


> Congrats! We have a three year old girl and had a baby boy on July 1, the struggle is real, especially come hunting season.


Thanks, fells! And congrats to you guys as well. There is nothing like it. We have an 18 months old boy and our second is a girl. I'm tightening up my boots. 🤣


----------



## Thwapman

murphy31 said:


> That's a pretty good buck. We had a lease in Richland county for the past 4 years and just lost it this winter. We ended up finding a lease in Ashtabula for this season. Hopefully there's a few bucks like him around our property! Pretty hard to find any info on Ashtabula besides they kill a good amount of deer. What part of the county are you in?


Was your experience in Richland as good as I perceive that county to be??? We did a lease in Morrow for three years 2017-2019, in general those deer were a little bigger than what I see in Ash, but in 2018 the best buck I knew of was in Ash, not Morrow. Overall the deer in NE Ohio are smaller racked than central / southern OH I’d say but the region still cranks out a few bigguns. Im not too far outside of the city of Ashtabula; in 2011 I did get a nontypical that would be a Booner if he hadn’t knocked off a huge brow tine… so close, so yes there’s a few out there. What part of the county is your lease now?


----------



## murphy31

There are definitely some nice ones in Richland. We never saw any crazy big ones though. The lease is in Geneva a couple minutes from the Lake county line.


----------



## oaknut13

lost shed lodge November 8-12 cant wait!


----------



## zjung

I’m in! Good luck to all this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwapman

murphy31 said:


> There are definitely some nice ones in Richland. We never saw any crazy big ones though. The lease is in Geneva a couple minutes from the Lake county line.


Antecdotally I seem to hear about good bucks coming from the Geneva / Harpersfield area, and around Rock Creek, good luck this year!


----------



## AmishArcher

Couple of the bucks we'll be after this year. Man I'd love to get a look at them from a tree


----------



## The Phantom

I didn't know you could hijack a thread that you started?!




BowtechHunter65 said:


> Beautiful buck! Good luck. Sorry for temporarily hijcking the thread. I am bored.


----------



## WEEGEE

ok


----------



## murphy31

Thwapman said:


> Antecdotally I seem to hear about good bucks coming from the Geneva / Harpersfield area, and around Rock Creek, good luck this year!


Thanks Thawp, hopefully you have a great season, and thanks for the info. It's much appreciated


----------



## tyepsu

Got this cool drop tine buck on camera. Yea those are my climbing sticks behind him.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

tyepsu said:


> Got this cool drop tine buck on camera. Yea those are my climbing sticks behind him.


That’s a dandy one..good luck chasing him!


----------



## IClark

Was looking at the new regs for this year. You are allowed to use more deer managment permits than last year. For example if its a 3 deer county you can use 3 deer management permits Up until Nov. 28. Doe only. Still have to have the either sex tag for your buck.


----------



## irishhacker

The Phantom said:


> I didn't know you could hijack a thread that you started?!


 You definitely can.. specifically since this is an ongoing thread year after year


----------



## irishhacker

IClark said:


> Was looking at the new regs for this year. You are allowed to use more deer managment permits than last year. For example if its a 3 deer county you can use 3 deer management permits Up until Nov. 28. Doe only. Still have to have the either sex tag for your buck.


Saw another little requirement in there this year (that I personally dont remember seeing)
You cannot use a doe management tag unless you also own an either sex tag.
It wont affect most.. but maybe some that are meat hunters only.


----------



## irishhacker

While we're on the subject of the 2021-22 regulations.. here is a link to this years edition. 


https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/laws-regs-licenses/Ohio%20Hunting%20and%20Trapping%20Regulations%20ENGLISH.pdf


I can only find it online so far.. havent been able to find the books anywhere yet.


----------



## Skipop

Pulled my cams last week and was a little disappointed to not any of my old guys on cam, but not surprised. They don't usually come up from the river bottom ag fields until September. Got some real nice 3 & 4 yr olds though.


----------



## Uncle Mike II

IClark said:


> Was looking at the new regs for this year. You are allowed to use more deer managment permits than last year. For example if its a 3 deer county you can use 3 deer management permits Up until Nov. 28. Doe only. Still have to have the either sex tag for your buck.


Keep in mind the management permits are not valid on public land.


----------



## The Phantom

You read that wrong.
Here is what it says on Page 7:
DEER MANAGEMENT PERMITDeer management permits may be used to take antlerless deer. The permits  are valid 
on private land statewide from Sept. 25 to Nov. 28, 2021. Deer management permits are not valid on public lands, except Kill-
deer Plains and Lake La Su An wildlife areas, and authorized controlled hunts.

Hunters are not required to buy an either-sex deer permit before purchasing a deer management permit. 

I enlarged the text from what was in the book.




irishhacker said:


> Saw another little requirement in there this year (that I personally dont remember seeing)
> You cannot use a doe management tag unless you also own an either sex tag.
> It wont affect most.. but maybe some that are meat hunters only.


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> You read that wrong.
> Here is what it says on Page 7:
> DEER MANAGEMENT PERMITDeer management permits may be used to take antlerless deer. The permits are valid
> on private land statewide from Sept. 25 to Nov. 28, 2021. Deer management permits are not valid on public lands, except Kill-
> deer Plains and Lake La Su An wildlife areas, and authorized controlled hunts.
> 
> Hunters are not required to buy an either-sex deer permit before purchasing a deer management permit.
> 
> I enlarged the text from what was in the book.


I thought that was wrong.


----------



## irishhacker

The Phantom said:


> You read that wrong.
> Here is what it says on Page 7:
> DEER MANAGEMENT PERMITDeer management permits may be used to take antlerless deer. The permits are valid
> on private land statewide from Sept. 25 to Nov. 28, 2021. Deer management permits are not valid on public lands, except Kill-
> deer Plains and Lake La Su An wildlife areas, and authorized controlled hunts.
> 
> Hunters are not required to buy an either-sex deer permit before purchasing a deer management permit.
> 
> I enlarged the text from what was in the book.


Boy you are right lol.. I read "NOW" instead of NOT -- sorry


----------



## IClark

Needed some deer pics in this thread.....


----------



## IClark

Theres gotta be more scouting and trail cam pic updates.....of course if you're like me i haven't put out the first camera yet. ...might be hunting stone cold this year...


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I haven’t put one out yet. I won’t be hunting this year so I will be looking at all the pics and wishing.


----------



## mauser06

I am off 10/28-11/14 and gun week. 


Last year was my first year in Ohio. Can't remember the dates but I was there when it was blazing hot in November. Mostly spent my time scouting. 2 stand sits and saw 5. 4 were bigger than anything I've killed in PA. 


Went back in gun season. Drove on the opener due to the nasty cold downpour. Wednesday I put a 130-135 incher down on the snow. My biggest buck to date. 


To say I'm excited to get back down there is an understatement. 

Despite the heat, the rut seems way more intense than I see in PA. I even heard legit buck roars. I went my 20 some years of hunting believing that was a deer hunter gimmick. The deer were super vocal in general. Heard all kinds of deer vocalizations. 

Took over 2 weeks to try to play the weather. Might make 2 trips. Might make 1 long trip. We'll see what shakes out. Only have like 6 hunts in PA before the rutcation. 


Wanted to get down in turkey season. I spent that vacation mostly in bed.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

This cooler WX has some deer on their feet! Starting to see more each evening.


----------



## Skipop

mauser06 said:


> I even heard legit buck roars. I went my 20 some years of hunting believing that was a deer hunter gimmick. The deer were super vocal in general. Heard all kinds of deer vocalizations.


That's what happens when the age structure and buck:doe ratio is correct. Bucks have to compete for the ladies, which results in a lot of peacocking. I credit Ohio for the one buck limit, very short gun season, gun season AFTER the major rut, and an even shorter primitive firearms season. That said, I remember a time before online checking and perhaps it's just nostalgia but it sure seemed the hunting was even better when you had to personally check your deer at a check station. I hear an awful lot of rifle shots during bow season, and nobody's hunting squirrels with a 450 bushmaster. But overall I have to say Ohio has some of the best regs of anywhere I've ever hunted whitetails. They also have lots of public land.

Here in TN it's a 2 buck limit and ML season opens right at the beginning of rut, then rolls right into rifle season which stays open into January. Bucks don't get a chance to reach maturity very often around here.


----------



## d123avek

BowtechHunter65 said:


> This cooler WX has some deer on their feet! Starting to see more each evening.


I'm doing some late scouting this weekend on public, I hope they're starting to transition into early fall movement patterns, we shall see! Definitely been looking forward to this cooler weather!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I just got PTO approved for work for October 30th through November 14th !!


----------



## cope-77

tyepsu said:


> I just got PTO approved for work for October 30th through November 14th !!


That should cover it, well done.


----------



## 17ghk

Skipop said:


> That's what happens when the age structure and buck:doe ratio is correct. Bucks have to compete for the ladies, which results in a lot of peacocking. I credit Ohio for the one buck limit, very short gun season, gun season AFTER the major rut, and an even shorter primitive firearms season. That said, I remember a time before online checking and perhaps it's just nostalgia but it sure seemed the hunting was even better when you had to personally check your deer at a check station. I hear an awful lot of rifle shots during bow season, and nobody's hunting squirrels with a 450 bushmaster. But overall I have to say Ohio has some of the best regs of anywhere I've ever hunted whitetails. They also have lots of public land.
> 
> Here in TN it's a 2 buck limit and ML season opens right at the beginning of rut, then rolls right into rifle season which stays open into January. Bucks don't get a chance to reach maturity very often around here.


Yes we do. The best thing about ohio is none of those stupid antler restrictions. Shoot what you want. We find the hunting excellent late October with a cold front.


----------



## IClark

Boy this thread is getting off to a slowwwwww start this year.....i have a feeling this new format on AT had caused many of the good guys to leave.


----------



## Meister

Lurkin around.

I'm usually preoccupied in the summer (pic) and dont spend a ton of time here.. we're ready though!


----------



## Uncle Mike II

Got out today to prep some stands. Put in a ground blind and new straps on two ladders. Temp was cool but woods still was humid and buggy. Good to get out at last.


----------



## IClark

Going out this weekend to get foodplots put in and a few trail cameras. I've been too busy and now i'm looking at hernia surgery not cool.....


----------



## Bawana

Got my first pics of hard horns, both dinks but starting the show!


----------



## Skipop

This double main beam buck shed his velvet already and is regularly showing up right at daylight.











And this guy is still showing up regularly. Both bucks have been mainstays all spring & summer, usually together but now are separated and using two different hollows. I'm excited for the crops to all get picked. My place is up high in the hills so the older bucks usually migrate down to the river bottom ag country a mile away for the summers. Around late September into October they begin trickling back up.


----------



## IClark

Nice!!!! Saw some does along a corn field on Monday night, they're in their fall brown coats.


----------



## RH1

Bawana said:


> Got my first pics of hard horns, both dinks but starting the show!


Us to.. nothing special but definitely starting to lose the velvet


----------



## ohiobucks

This guys is still holding his velvet, Morrow county


----------



## Suncrest08

That’s a good one! All the bucks I’m after have shed the velvet.


----------



## Meister

Did a little gear swap. Pic above was with 500 spine arrows.. here's with 600s with 150 up front at 15 yards..


----------



## jace

Got this one camera,


----------



## cope-77

ohiobucks said:


> This guys is still holding his velvet, Morrow county
> 
> View attachment 7463648


Love the stud brows!!


----------



## Green/OH

the big ten I’ve been watching has shed already


----------



## glassguy2511

In for the season.....


----------



## IClark

Thought i would share pics of my storage barn now cabin i put on my hunting property so i have a place to stay when I'm there. It's been a work in progress. Got it insulated and plywood walls. Got a little wood stove as well. Looking forward to more hunting memories made this year.


----------



## Doinfire08

IClark said:


> Thought i would share pics of my storage barn now cabin i put on my hunting property so i have a place to stay when I'm there. It's been a work in progress. Got it insulated and plywood walls. Got a little wood stove as well. Looking forward to more hunting memories made this year.
> View attachment 7465669
> View attachment 7465671
> 
> View attachment 7465670
> View attachment 7465672


Nice stabbin cabin![emoji1377][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Thought i would share pics of my storage barn now cabin i put on my hunting property so i have a place to stay when I'm there. It's been a work in progress. Got it insulated and plywood walls. Got a little wood stove as well. Looking forward to more hunting memories made this year.
> View attachment 7465669
> View attachment 7465671
> 
> View attachment 7465670
> View attachment 7465672


Little early for a dead deer in the bed already, lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Doinfire08 said:


> Nice stabbin cabin![emoji1377][emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That meant something totally different when I was in college [emoji1787]

Great looking bunkhouse Isaac!! Get ya a nice kitchen n chef for the rut and I’ll be right down lol.


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> Little early for a dead deer in the bed already, lol.


Lol! Last years pic!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> That meant something totally different when I was in college [emoji1787]
> 
> Great looking bunkhouse Isaac!! Get ya a nice kitchen n chef for the rut and I’ll be right down lol.


Got me a grill, propane stove, and a fire pit, plus all the cast iron. Hope to put some fresh backstrap on! 😁


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Lol! Last years pic!


Uh huh, sure….. LMAO


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Got me a grill, propane stove, and a fire pit, plus all the cast iron. Hope to put some fresh backstrap on! [emoji16]


Dilly dilly!![emoji482]


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> Uh huh, sure….. LMAO


🤣🤣


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Just got cameras out last weekend. This guy is coming buy but hasn’t noticed the trophy rock yet.This is at my sons stand. I hope he gets a shot at him! Super excited to be in the stand soon!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

One of bucks on our property that just shed his velvet.


----------



## d123avek

IClark said:


> Thought i would share pics of my storage barn now cabin i put on my hunting property so i have a place to stay when I'm there. It's been a work in progress. Got it insulated and plywood walls. Got a little wood stove as well. Looking forward to more hunting memories made this year.
> View attachment 7465669
> View attachment 7465671
> 
> View attachment 7465670
> View attachment 7465672


Just a suggestion, bolt heavy wire security cage on the inside of those windows!!! Friends of the family had a shed cabin like that absolutely trashed after they broke the windows in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Looks like some cooler weather for the opening.


----------



## Green/OH

Can’t beat it .. usually it’s so hot for the opener I talk myself out of it but I’m pumped for it this year


----------



## Skipop

Too bad it doesn't open Thursday. Looks like temps drop way down Wednesday night as the rain moves out.


----------



## IClark

Not even close to ready as far as getting my stuff all together. This year is sneaking up on me fast!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Not even close to ready as far as getting my stuff all together. This year is sneaking up on me fast!!!!


You and me both brother! This will be the first opening weekend in a while that I won’t be out at all. Why? Because I will still be hanging stands on two farms!![emoji2361][emoji2959]

Oh well I guess, it’s been a great summer! Lol


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> You and me both brother! This will be the first opening weekend in a while that I won’t be out at all. Why? Because I will still be hanging stands on two farms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I guess, it’s been a great summer! Lol
> [/QUOTE





hdrking2003 said:


> You and me both brother! This will be the first opening weekend in a while that I won’t be out at all. Why? Because I will still be hanging stands on two farms!!
> 
> Oh well I guess, it’s been a great summer! Lol


Finally getting around to it on this rainy day🤪

_














_


----------



## MRey

I hunt up in NE ohio (friends of the family let me hunt on thuer land for maintaining the egress and ingress points into the property)and the activity over the last week or so has skyrocketed, im hoping for some good luck, and good luck to everybody here!
(Heres a few pics from the last few days for ya guys)


----------



## IClark

MRey said:


> I hunt up in NE ohio (friends of the family let me hunt on thuer land for maintaining the egress and ingress points into the property)and the activity over the last week or so has skyrocketed, im hoping for some good luck, and good luck to everybody here!
> (Heres a few pics from the last few days for ya guys)
> View attachment 7471084
> View attachment 7471085
> View attachment 7471086
> View attachment 7471087


Nice!!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

MRey said:


> I hunt up in NE ohio (friends of the family let me hunt on thuer land for maintaining the egress and ingress points into the property)and the activity over the last week or so has skyrocketed, im hoping for some good luck, and good luck to everybody here!
> (Heres a few pics from the last few days for ya guys)
> View attachment 7471084
> View attachment 7471085
> View attachment 7471086
> View attachment 7471087


It will only get better!


----------



## Green/OH

Well the silage is picked and she’s about 15 yards quartering away from a lone wolf in that fence row behind her .. come on Saturday.


----------



## IClark

Looking good!!!


----------



## IClark

Food plots are coming in good. I didnt get a pic of my 2 acre plot. Still working on blinds🤪


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Looking great, the lord willing next year I hope to have a couple small ones in on my hunting spot


----------



## Thwapman

murphy31 said:


> Thanks Thawp, hopefully you have a great season, and thanks for the info. It's much appreciated


You making any strategies for this lease, any deer on cam or anything yet?


----------



## IClark

bow is ready to go!


----------



## RH1

Man weather is setting up to be the best opening week we have had in years.
I'm glad that I decided to use my bonus vacation time for the first full week.


----------



## Skipop

RH1 said:


> Man weather is setting up to be the best opening week we have had in years.
> I'm glad that I decided to use my bonus vacation time for the first full week.


You ain't kiddin. Been watching for days hoping it holds true, and it seems like it will. I wish tomorrow was the opener!


----------



## Brownlees1

First season as an Ohio resident. I hope the north east is kind to me!


----------



## Brownlees1

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7451846
> 
> 
> fair enough no covid talk.. this is the biggest I’ve got on cam so far.. looking forward to the opener more prepared this year than I have been in the last few stands up and lanes trimmed good times ahead.


What a dandy! Best of luck


----------



## IClark

Brownlees1 said:


> First season as an Ohio resident. I hope the north east is kind to me!


Keep us informed! Whole point of this thread!


----------



## jk918

Looking forward to just being out in the woods, plots are looking good, feeders full, wow corn got expensive since last season. Let's GO!


----------



## IClark

jk918 said:


> Looking forward to just being out in the woods, plots are looking good, feeders full, wow corn got expensive since last season. Let's GO!


Yeah corn prices are going through the roof!


----------



## MRey

Here's a daily deer update for yall


----------



## Tim/OH

What’s up fellas….I’m checking in

Good luck to everyone


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

Hey Tim! Great to see you back!!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Welcome Tim! I was wondering when you would come on in and post. Glad to have ya!


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks guys I appreciate that…..

Hanging a couple sets this weekend couldn’t hang them the last few weeks because I cut my index finger deep messing with a bh and I had to give it a chance to heal up before I did anything….it’s gd to go now

Probably needed stitches but I manage to get the bleeding to stop, so I just did sterile strips and ointment and it healed up nicely 

I did it in front of wifey and she thought I was lying until she seen all the blood pouring on the floor lol…she jumped into action fast and help get me together(she is a er nurse)



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Hello fellas. Checking in for the year.

My 15 month old chocolate lab, Cooper, returned a few weeks ago from nearly 6 months of shed and deer tracking training in Wisconsin. I live up near Alum Creek State Park, Galena, Sunbury and Delaware Wildlife area. I need to get him some practice on hit deer so I'd be willing to help track if anyone in those areas needs it in the coming weeks. No charge, but no promises either - though he seems to be highly proficient. I travel for hunting last week of October - November 20th so we'll be unavailable during those times. Just figured I'd throw it out there in case an opportunity comes up.

Good luck to everyone this year. Refreshing this page is my guilty pleasure at work for the coming month.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Welcome back, good luck this year.


----------



## tyepsu

13 stands hung, food plot looking amazing, clothes all washed and bow shooting great. I'm so ready for Saturday . The plan is to take a large doe right away and then be very selective about shooting a buck. Trying to hold out for 140 or better. 

Side note. I picked up fall turkey tag last night and got the current hunting regulations book. Saw an ad for the HuntFish Ohio app. Downloaded it and checked it out today. Looks like it will make checking in deer or turkey much faster and easier.


----------



## Green/OH

The app is great buy all your tags and check deer in right on it. Watched a doe fall over i shot last year tagged her on my phone and sat the rest of the morning it’s a handy tool in my opinion.


----------



## irishhacker

Good luck all! I'll be in a stand tomorrow.. unless its raining.. then I'll jump in a blind


----------



## MRey

Here's some daily deer pics my compatriots


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck all tomorrow. Weather looks good. Stay safe, enjoy time in the great outdoors and when in doubt, back out ha


----------



## tyepsu

They know it's the day before season ha


----------



## callmin

I don’t usually get to excited about opening of archery. It’s a long year and I don’t really start hunting hard till mid October but I have these to big boys starting to daylight so I m gonna be in the stand tomorrow evening. The ten point is a nicer deer but the 7 point is older and much bigger in body. Probably just wait and see who shows first.


----------



## RH1

Good luck tomorrow. 
I will be out tomorrow evening also


----------



## IClark

callmin said:


> I don’t usually get to excited about opening of archery. It’s a long year and I don’t really start hunting hard till mid October but I have these to big boys starting to daylight so I m gonna be in the stand tomorrow evening. The ten point is a nicer deer but the 7 point is older and much bigger in body. Probably just wait and see who shows first.
> View attachment 7472409
> View attachment 7472410


Man i would be excited to!!!!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

This guy is showing up about every evening!


----------



## Orvisman73

No cams, no private land, no truck or suv, no sleep (just had twins).

But I’m still Super pumped!!!! I’ll be out there still-hunting tomorrow morning on public until I find some fresh scrapes in the “akerns” and then I’ll jump in the saddle and wait for one after the rain to freshen up.

Hunting out of my Corolla this year fella’s. Have to debone in the field and put in cooler at the car. This is gonna be an interesting year, can’t wait for the challenge. 

Hunting mostly SW and SC public lands. I’ve got it done the last few years, we’ll see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Orvisman73 said:


> No cams, no private land, no truck or suv, no sleep (just had twins).
> 
> But I’m still Super pumped!!!! I’ll be out there still-hunting tomorrow morning on public until I find some fresh scrapes in the “akerns” and then I’ll jump in the saddle and wait for one after the rain to freshen up.
> 
> Hunting out of my Corolla this year fella’s. Have to debone in the field and put in cooler at the car. This is gonna be an interesting year, can’t wait for the challenge.
> 
> Hunting mostly SW and SC public lands. I’ve got it done the last few years, we’ll see how it goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck buddy!


----------



## cope-77

Good luck guys. I usually get out the first day, especially with weather like this, but it’s my oldest sons 30th birthday tomorrow and we’re going golfing with some of his friends. Have fun staring at the ceiling tonight, lol.


----------



## jace

be up there the next weekend, man I cant wait to "Ohio"


----------



## MRey

Good luck everybody!


----------



## The Phantom

First opening day hunt in several years.

Good luck to all this year.


----------



## tyepsu

Showered, camo on and about to head to a stand on.my own property. Plan is to try and shoot a mature doe this morning and then turn my focus to a 140 or better buck the rest of the season.


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck everyone…can’t wait to see some pics


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Skipop

An old bull and a young bull were standing on a hill ....... 

Good luck to yall!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## hdrking2003

Strap in and stay safe!!


----------



## Eddie12

This is one of my favorite threads this time of the year. I’m hunting a small piece of private land close to the house in Huron County. More time in the stand is always nice. Been getting some good bucks day and night on my cell cam in the last week or so. They are already working some scrapes by my stand. Yesterday evening the deer were on their feet early. I plan on being in a tree around 3-3:30 this afternoon. Fingers crossed one of the big boys will slip by and give me a shot.

Good luck and may your arrows fly straight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Hunted Knox county until 10 this morning. Didn't see a thing.
Headed to Licking county in a little bit.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Checking in for the season from Madison Co. I had all my stands hung and ready the first week of August. Haven't really done much with cameras since that point. Heading to the stand this afternoon for the first time. Here are a few pictures I got earlier this summer. I'm after














2 in particular but would love to see some of the others from the stand.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

arrowflinger79 said:


> Checking in for the season from Madison Co. I had all my stands hung and ready the first week of August. Haven't really done much with cameras since that point. Heading to the stand this afternoon for the first time. Here are a few pictures I got earlier this summer. I'm after
> View attachment 7473030
> View attachment 7473028
> 2 in particular but would love to see some of the others from the stand.
> View attachment 7473025
> View attachment 7473026


Some beauties there, good luck with the pursuit!


----------



## doug_andrea

Come on guys! Who's going to be the first to put one on the ground?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Green/OH

First sit of the year this evening little one came and bedded beside me within 5 minutes of getting in the stand lol feels good to be in a tree again let’s go fellas!


----------



## RH1

finally back in a tree! Man the first sit of the year feels good


----------



## Eddie12

Dang it does feel good to be back in a tree. Wind isn’t the best for my setup but you can’t kill em from the couch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green/OH

The wind could die down a little but hey that’s what puts the acorns on the ground I guess.. I’m not gonna complain now season is here haha


----------



## Meister

First sit. Have my wife hunting home so I decided to run up to a farm I haven't had cams out yet on.. just winging it in an old stand I had up last year..


----------



## Meister




----------



## MRey

Was getting hammered by the wind for most the day, I did see some yearlings, but nothing that was large enough today, but you sure could smell them on the wind, hopefully I have a bit more luck tommorow


----------



## Eddie12

Pretty good first evening…saw 2 bucks, 2 does, and 2 fawns. Nothing close but those bucks were sparring a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

0 here 0 for wife.


----------



## IClark

Saw 20 deer today. Rough morning walked in to find a stand with straps cut and stand on the ground. Went checked another spot same result. Why do people have to be Jerks!


----------



## hdrking2003

Seems like the neighbors need paid a visit IClark.


----------



## IClark

That or a possible amish kid who got kicked off the property last year.....remember i found a nice set of rattling antlers in my stand? Have a feeling they were his. The other guy who hunts there has had some run ins with him😡


----------



## hdrking2003

Yikes, sounds like a rogue Amish to me. I have shared property rights with Amish before , and even tho I hate that because 1 always turns into 4, but they always had the utmost respect for my stuff and areas. Have heard some trespassing horror stories about them in the past before. With that said, one stern visit usually does the trick lol.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Yikes, sounds like a rogue Amish to me. I have shared property rights with Amish before , and even tho I hate that because 1 always turns into 4, but they always had the utmost respect for me stuff and areas. Have heard some trespassing horror stories about them in the past before. With that said, one stern visit usually does the trick lol.


Yeah i talked to the landowner today and if i run into anyone without a permission slip i'm to call the gamewarden.....other junk has been happening.....like spotlighting and guys poaching in the dark. Got some trailcam pics of whats going on.


----------



## hdrking2003

This in Galia Co or Gambier?


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> Saw 20 deer today. Rough morning walked in to find a stand with straps cut and stand on the ground. Went checked another spot same result. Why do people have to be Jerks!


Ass Holes everywhere


----------



## RH1

Well my grandson is the first on the board!
Perfect shot, deer went 60 and dropped. 
10 yrs old and deer number 3. I couldn't be more proud of him and watching my son teach him like I taught him.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Well my grandson is the first on the board!
> Perfect shot, deer went 60 and dropped.
> 10 yrs old and deer number 3. I couldn't be more proud of him and watching my son teach him like I taught him.
> View attachment 7473250


Outstanding RH!! Glad to see the tradition continue, congrats to the young man!!


----------



## doug_andrea

Congrats to the young man!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> This in Galia Co or Gambier?


Gambier


----------



## IClark

Good news!!! my niece took her first deer last evening!!!!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

IClark said:


> Saw 20 deer today. Rough morning walked in to find a stand with straps cut and stand on the ground. Went checked another spot same result. Why do people have to be Jerks!


Terrible. I feel your pain. When you show up to a stand like that or missing all together it’s like you can’t even wrap you mind around it. Burns you up for days. Sucks brother. Sorry about that.


----------



## IClark

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Terrible. I feel your pain. When you show up to a stand like that or missing all together it’s like you can’t even wrap you mind around it. Burns you up for days. Sucks brother. Sorry about that.


Thanks man....fortunately i was able to have a good hunt in the evening. Had a spike come right up and sniff my stand and had a close encounter with 2 mature does within range but too many brambles in the way.....when you see 20 deer in an evening it turns out not to be so bad! Lol🙂


----------



## doug_andrea

IClark said:


> Good news!!! my niece took her first deer last evening!!!!


Congrats to the young lady! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doinfire08

Congrats kids! I love seeing pics of the youth outdoors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macho420

Good luck to everyone. First sit last night. And the guy I share the spot with is already missing deer and pushing them running and gunning with his xbow. Shouldn’t be long before the deer are highly educated. Lol


----------



## IClark

Macho420 said:


> Good luck to everyone. First sit last night. And the guy I share the spot with is already missing deer and pushing them running and gunning with his xbow. Shouldn’t be long before the deer are highly educated. Lol


Lol!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Well my grandson is the first on the board!
> Perfect shot, deer went 60 and dropped.
> 10 yrs old and deer number 3. I couldn't be more proud of him and watching my son teach him like I taught him.
> View attachment 7473250


Awesome, congratulations to the young fella!


----------



## IClark

IClark said:


> Lol!


Been having shoulder issues and i do my best to still shoot my compound but dont be surprised if you see a mission sub 1 in a deer pic this year if I'm fortunate to score.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Good news!!! my niece took her first deer last evening!!!!


Good job, congratulations to the young lady! Smile tells the story!


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Saw 20 deer today. Rough morning walked in to find a stand with straps cut and stand on the ground. Went checked another spot same result. Why do people have to be Jerks!


That’s bs man smh


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Regohio

Well this is craziest early season I have seen In Southwest Ohio in 25 years. I have seen 31 deer from stand (in thick woods in bow range) in first 2 sits. I never see deer movement like this until end of Oct or early Nov 

call me stupid I let this guy walk around my tree and give me opportunity. But since it was opening day he got a pass. I may regret it.


----------



## chief razor

Bird in the hand….


----------



## LONG RANGE

That old saying, never pass on the first day what you will shoot on the last!


----------



## chief razor

I dont disagree. It would be super hard to kill any buck on the first day unless it was an absolute stud. That said, Im sure it took a bit of restraint reg


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Well I think I’m gonna take a break this year doubt weather I’ll be hunting Ohio.My 20 year old son was killed in a house fire on June 5th.He got out of the house and went back in to try and save his fiancée and her Down syndrome brother,but was over come with smoke.NO WORKING SMOKE DETECTORS.Guys check your smoke detectors make sure they work.Good luck to all you guys I will be following hope you are all successful this year.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

So very sorry for your loss sir. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## ohiobucks

God bless you and your family Darrin, so sorry to hear about your son…


----------



## Regohio

chief razor said:


> I dont disagree. It would be super hard to kill any buck on the first day unless it was an absolute stud. That said, Im sure it took a bit of restraint reg


If it wasn’t for a couple others on camera he’d be plenty dead.



































But it was hard to watch!


----------



## Regohio

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well I think I’m gonna take a break this year doubt weather I’ll be hunting Ohio.My 20 year old son was killed in a house fire on June 5th.He got out of the house and went back in to try and save his fiancée and her Down syndrome brother,but was over come with smoke.NO WORKING SMOKE DETECTORS.Guys check your smoke detectors make sure they work.Good luck to all you guys I will be following hope you are all successful this year.
> View attachment 7473530
> View attachment 7473530


I’m so sorry for your loss. That man is a hero. You get chances in life to do extraordinary things…you raised a great young man!


----------



## Meister

Sorry to read that. A good friend of mine went through the exact same loss early this year. I cannot imagine what you've gone through and I'll pray you find peace of some sort.


----------



## hdrking2003

An absolute tragedy Darrin, I am so sorry for your loss! As was said earlier, he was a hero for sure as he gave his life to try and save others. God bless him and your family!


----------



## chief razor

Condolences Palm


----------



## RH1

That's horrible palmated...
I couldn't begin to imagine what you and your family are feeling. Be proud, he was a hero


----------



## IClark

Zilch on deer movement this morning.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I hope everyone had a fun, safe weekend in the deer woods or whatever y’all did. It’s just getting started.


----------



## MRey

My condolences sir




palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well I think I’m gonna take a break this year doubt weather I’ll be hunting Ohio.My 20 year old son was killed in a house fire on June 5th.He got out of the house and went back in to try and save his fiancée and her Down syndrome brother,but was over come with smoke.NO WORKING SMOKE DETECTORS.Guys check your smoke detectors make sure they work.Good luck to all you guys I will be following hope you are all successful this year.
> View attachment 7473530
> View attachment 7473530


----------



## brushdog

Sorry again Darrin. Doesn’t ease the pain in the least I’m sure but your son IS a hero and you should be one damn proud dad!


----------



## DL07

Wife got a good buck Sunday. We have had this guy on camera pretty regularly the last 2 weeks. We didnt hunt Saturday. I helped her into her blind around 2pm Sunday and my 7yr old son and i set off to the other side of the farm to our blind. Well around 6pm he showed up eating acorns. At about 6:30 he was at 12 yards from the blind and finally turned broadside, she was able to make a great shot and watched him go down inside of 40yards. After 19 years together she finally started hunting with me this past December. She got her 1st buck January 31st, and her 2nd September 26.


----------



## DL07

Heres a picture of the 2 bucks she has harvested.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

DL07 said:


> Wife got a good buck Sunday. We have had this guy on camera pretty regularly the last 2 weeks. We didnt hunt Saturday. I helped her into her blind around 2pm Sunday and my 7yr old son and i set off to the other side of the farm to our blind. Well around 6pm he showed up eating acorns. At about 6:30 he was at 12 yards from the blind and finally turned broadside, she was able to make a great shot and watched him go down inside of 40yards. After 19 years together she finally started hunting with me this past December. She got her 1st buck January 31st, and her 2nd September 26.
> View attachment 7474094
> View attachment 7474096




Congratulations


----------



## IClark

Got it done tonight. Bad service.....pics and story to come.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Got it done tonight. Bad service.....pics and story to come.


Congratulations buddy, way to git Er done!


----------



## Green/OH

Congratulations! Looking forward to the story


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Got it done tonight. Bad service.....pics and story to come.


Congrats on that funky buck buddy!! A job well done!!


----------



## RH1

Great buck IClark!
Congratulations


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

IClark said:


> Got it done tonight. Bad service.....pics and story to come.


Wow!!!! Awesome buck buddy! Way to go!


----------



## Tim/OH

Way to go IClark…..congratulations 



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

That'll work!



IClark said:


> Got it done tonight. Bad service.....pics and story to come.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

IClark said:


> Got it done tonight. Bad service.....pics and story to come.


Congrats my friend


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

IClark said:


> Got it done tonight. Bad service.....pics and story to come.


Congrats - looking forward to the story.


----------



## IClark

So finally getting a moment to breathe.... Last night was a very slow night. I figured due to the warm temps and gusty winds that deer movement would be at a minimum. I was starting to think around 7:00 that nothing was going to move. About 7:15 I caught movement thru the woods about 80 yards away. I looked and could see a small buck slowly working north to the beanfield. I soon spotted another buck walking a little farther behind him and he was slightly bigger. They banged their antlers together and tustled for about 2 minutes. They finally disappeared into the shadows and i figured that was my night. About 10 minutes later i see movement in the same general direction and notice a different buck grazing around on the pokeweed I assume. As i watched him the two previous bucks appear and continue their tussle. They begin to head south back thru the woods and I notice a larger figure emerge from the shadows. Its a shooter 10! Very wide and probably in the 150-160 class. I know its not rut but i threw a couple of grunts his way just seeing if he would respond....nothing....he just kept walking and disappeared. Thinking that now my evening is done I slowly turned around and suprise suprise!!! Theres a decent buck standing 10 yards in the broad open. We suprised each other and he bolted left to the west. I quickly picked up my trusty elite synergy and hoped he would give me a shot. He slowly turned to the north and slowly walked out into the field. My heart was pounding like crazy and i prayed for a shot. If he continued north i would have no shot. I knew if he turned east and would come to the beans behind me i would have a wide open 40 yard shot. He turned! I got him to stop with the signature "burrp" lol, settled my 40 yard pin and let a qad exodus tipped on my goldtip hunter xt do the job. I heard the loud pop and he high kicked and tore through the field plowing up beans as he went! He took one last turn towards the property line with a burst of speed then backflipped and was down. Another buck that had gone unnoticed soon came over to investigate.Lol. After only shooting antlerless deer last year this deer was fine with me! He's not the biggest in the woods but he sure made for an enjoyable hunt i will hopefully never forget! Thanks for letting me share my lengthy story
*






























*


----------



## IClark

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Congrats my friend


Thanks!!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats on that funky buck buddy!! A job well done!!


Thanks Clint,and thanks to all of you.....now go out and get one thats bigger than mine and tell the story! Good luck everyone!


----------



## chief razor

Great deer IClark. Congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great story, again congratulations


----------



## IClark

Just green scored him....tried to be very conservative....couldnt believe it so I remeasured and added up twice. 139 5/8. Gross. He wont net nothin but i dont care!🙂


----------



## Sasamafras

IClark said:


> Just green scored him....tried to be very conservative....couldnt believe it so I remeasured and added up twice. 139 5/8. Gross. He wont net nothin but i dont care!


Congrats IClark!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green/OH

IClark said:


> Just green scored him....tried to be very conservative....couldnt believe it so I remeasured and added up twice. 139 5/8. Gross. He wont net nothin but i dont care!🙂


I believe the saying is “nets are for fish” awesome buck!


----------



## doug_andrea

Great buck IClark. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

IClark said:


> Just green scored him....tried to be very conservative....couldnt believe it so I remeasured and added up twice. 139 5/8. Gross. He wont net nothin but i dont care![emoji846]


Congrats man! Heck of a buck. Love the character!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Great buck! That was some good buck activity for a warm early season hunt.


----------



## IClark

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Great buck! That was some good buck activity for a warm early season hunt.


Yeah nineteen years hunting now and have never seen buck movement like that this early.


----------



## tim1676

IClark said:


> Got it done tonight. Bad service.....pics and story to come.


Congratulations... nice buck


----------



## 17ghk

Nice. Enjoyed the story


----------



## corybrown50

Great looking deer down! I'm in for 2021


----------



## jk918

We saw 4 deer on an evening sit in Morgan County, we had a basket 8 come in at 2yards, basically walked next to stand, he never got broadside enough for my son(he's 10) to get a shot. We will be back after it Saturday evening although weather looks a little warmer.


----------



## Mao

My dad put down a nice one on the second day of season. Looks to be mature to me. I look forward to reading this thread every year. Good luck to all and congrats to those who have already scored nice bucks. There are already several on this thread. Well done!!!!


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Yeah nineteen years hunting now and have never seen buck movement like that this early.


Nice buck and congratulations man. It has been unreal movement for early season. All of my target bucks and some new ones have showed up from last weekend until now. During all times of the day, and they aren’t taking crops off anywhere near my stand yet. I was going to go last Sunday afternoon and just didn’t make it out. My #1 walked by my stand right before dark, couldn’t believe it. Then all week long activity, just haven‘t been able to get out yet. Hopefully it doesn’t bite me later on.


----------



## The Phantom

I had 14 deer in the field at one time last night. Only one with antlers that I could see. And they were noticeable 100 yards away. He freshened a scrape about 80 yards away, then left the field. Hope to see him again real soon!


----------



## IClark

Mao said:


> My dad put down a nice one on the second day of season. Looks to be mature to me. I look forward to reading this thread every year. Good luck to all and congrats to those who have already scored nice bucks. There are already several on this thread. Well done!!!!
> View attachment 7475369
> View attachment 7475371


Sweet buck! Congrats to him!


----------



## chief razor

Congrats to all who have been successful. Still waiting for my first opportunity to get in a stand this year.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Mao said:


> My dad put down a nice one on the second day of season. Looks to be mature to me. I look forward to reading this thread every year. Good luck to all and congrats to those who have already scored nice bucks. There are already several on this thread. Well done!!!!
> View attachment 7475369
> View attachment 7475371


Congratulations, what a hoss! Any idea what it weighed?


----------



## RH1

Man I am getting my tail kicked so far.
I've had 4 evening sits and have only seen 2 does. I can't wait until the 40acres of standing corn comes down. 
This year the farmer planted the corn so close together that you can't walk through the rows and it's planted extremely tight to the treeline.


----------



## IClark

First night out with my daughter. Trying to get her her first deer. Already had 2 does and a 2.5 year old come across the bean field at 60 yards. Hunting Crawford county tonight. NNE wind.


----------



## Storm20

Congrats to everyone who has had early success!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Mao said:


> My dad put down a nice one on the second day of season. Looks to be mature to me. I look forward to reading this thread every year. Good luck to all and congrats to those who have already scored nice bucks. There are already several on this thread. Well done!!!!
> View attachment 7475369
> View attachment 7475371


Damn, that’s a horse! Congrats to pops!! Now it’s your youngin’s turn to show us all up again lol.


----------



## Mao

hdrking2003 said:


> Damn, that’s a horse! Congrats to pops!! Now it’s your youngin’s turn to show us all up again lol.


 Lol. She was a little upset because she wanted to hunt him. However, she’s got her eye on a couple.


----------



## Mao

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congratulations, what a hoss! Any idea what it weighed?


We didn’t weigh him. He was a heavy drag though, that’s for sure.


----------



## Green/OH

Put a big old doe down tonight boys can’t say for sure but I’m almost positive she’s the one who winded me last weekend


----------



## tyepsu

Put a good sized doe down tonight. Buck only now until after the rut.


----------



## Green/OH

I know rages get a lot of hate on here and I’m not here to start any of that but ..this was a quartering away shot with a trypan. Exit was through the far shoulder and arrow was stuck in the dirt. Realm sr6 72/29 470ish grain arrow just for reference. That entry is almost 6 inches across and the blood trail was impressive. Broke one of the blades but seems to be in good shape still.


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats fellas!


----------



## zjung

Congrats guys! Took a doe out Saturday myself. 

Praying for some good weather to get back in the stand and look for something with some head gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

My youngest daughter connected on a nice one last evening. He was on his feet early. We first saw him a little after 6:00. She shot him at 6:31. He only went 50-60 yards and we heard him crash which was really nice.


----------



## IrishHunter1

3 different basket racks so far in Knox- all of them on high alert about 10 min apart.


----------



## doug_andrea

Mao said:


> My youngest daughter connected on a nice one last evening. He was on his feet early. We first saw him a little after 6:00. She shot him at 6:31. He only went 50-60 yards and we heard him crash which was really nice.
> View attachment 7476532
> View attachment 7476533


Great buck! And love the big smile  

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Mao said:


> My youngest daughter connected on a nice one last evening. He was on his feet early. We first saw him a little after 6:00. She shot him at 6:31. He only went 50-60 yards and we heard him crash which was really nice.
> View attachment 7476532
> View attachment 7476533


congrats!!!! awesome buck!!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Mao said:


> My youngest daughter connected on a nice one last evening. He was on his feet early. We first saw him a little after 6:00. She shot him at 6:31. He only went 50-60 yards and we heard him crash which was really nice.
> View attachment 7476532
> View attachment 7476533


Dandy buck there for sure and a lifetime of memories! Congratulations


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Just moved to our new sub 40-acre farm and had some time to set up a few stands.

I shot a doe opening night at 17 yards and hit a twig which deflected my arrow. It entered into her right rear leg just above the patella and severed an artery. Plain old luck. She bedded down 40 yards away and that was it for her.

On the night of the 29th, I heard a deer sneeze amongst the sound of dropping acorns. The responsible party, a smaller-framed 11-pointer, came through eating acorns and took an arrow through both lungs at 9 yards. He dressed at 174lbs.

Tried thinly slicing the hearts and smoking them on the Oklahoma Joe's pellet smoker. They both turned out great and will be the new go to for cooking hearts. 

Good luck out there folks!


----------



## zjung

My wife filled her buck tag tonight. Not her biggest but she’s 6 months pregnant and wanted to fill her tag before it got cold!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats to your daughter (again lol) Mao, and wife zjung!! I love that there’s memories made already this year and hope there’s many more to come!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congrats to those who took deer this past week and thanks for posting.


----------



## tyepsu

After taking a doe Friday evening, my focus now is a 140+ buck until after the rut. Crappy weather today, so decided to take a day off. Don't want to burn put my stands or myself before the rut. I'm off work October 30th through November 14th. I'm also off this Wednesday through Friday. Heading to Pennsylvania Tuesday night to hunt Wednesday through Saturday with my dad.


----------



## IrishHunter1

2 does feeding on acorns in Wayne Co. so far. It’s so muggy.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Well that was a fail. Photo uploaded horribly.


----------



## DustinThompson

Anyone willing to give some intel on what the main food source is in SE Ohio currently? Are they still on AG? Moved to Acorns? Thanks in advance and good luck!


----------



## Doinfire08

DustinThompson said:


> Anyone willing to give some intel on what the main food source is in SE Ohio currently? Are they still on AG? Moved to Acorns? Thanks in advance and good luck!


If you can find the acorns, then you’ll find the deer as well! I’d definitely be in the oaks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Acorns are the hot ticket now in my opinion.


----------



## DL07

Acorns for sure


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

DustinThompson said:


> Anyone willing to give some intel on what the main food source is in SE Ohio currently? Are they still on AG? Moved to Acorns? Thanks in advance and good luck!


Acorns. Had a huge white oak crop this year on our place in Athens.


----------



## Eddie12

Slow deer activity the last couple of days on my cell cams in Huron county. Hoping to hunt an evening or two this week depending on the weather. Congrats to everyone that has already filled a tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

Went to our lease this weekend and was lucky enough to have 3 encounters with this little beauty.


----------



## IrishHunter1

With the extended forecast looking like mid June, which sit time would you expect to see more activity: cooler morning sits or the hot evening sits? 
Seems like every “big buck” pic I’ve seen is after dark meaning it was shot at essentially sunset…. I know all time in the stand is worth it, but where would the group expect to see more activity with this weather?


----------



## RH1

I'm enjoying the weather while watching my grandsons fall baseball tournaments. 
Looks like a cool down is on the way about the same time tournaments end.


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> I'm enjoying the weather while watching my grandsons fall baseball tournaments.
> Looks like a cool down is on the way about the same time tournaments end.


I'd like to see your weather! Maybe accuweather is way off. Just checked it and next two weeks look rather warm🤪


----------



## hdrking2003

murphy31 said:


> Went to our lease this weekend and was lucky enough to have 3 encounters with this little beauty.
> View attachment 7477848


That’s awesome! I have a piebald fawn on one of my farms this year. Seen her twice while hanging stands a couple weeks back. Pretty effin cool


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s awesome! I have a piebald fawn on one of my farms this year. Seen her twice while hanging stands a couple weeks back. Pretty effin cool


Got at least two piebalds on my farm in gambier as well.....I wonder how close we are.....Lol😆


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Got at least two piebalds on my farm in gambier as well.....I wonder how close we are.....Lol


It is the Gambier farm too!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> It is the Gambier farm too!


Lol!!!! Hmmmm.....interesting!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> I'd like to see your weather! Maybe accuweather is way off. Just checked it and next two weeks look rather warm





IClark said:


> I'd like to see your weather! Maybe accuweather is way off. Just checked it and next two weeks look rather warm


I believe the farmers almanac was calling for “above average” temps in October and November, if you believe in that. My app says mid 70’s all thru next week.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> I believe the farmers almanac was calling for “above average” temps in October and November, if you believe in that. My app says mid 70’s all thru next week.


Same here....


----------



## jsh909

IrishHunter1 said:


> With the extended forecast looking like mid June, which sit time would you expect to see more activity: cooler morning sits or the hot evening sits?
> Seems like every “big buck” pic I’ve seen is after dark meaning it was shot at essentially sunset…. I know all time in the stand is worth it, but where would the group expect to see more activity with this weather?


In years past with these weather patterns it seems there is more deer movement in the mornings, but mainly does and young bucks. Evening hunts seem to see less deer, but better buck movement.


I killed a doe opening morning. Wayne county over acorns. Seeing lots of sign and deer on the acorns.

Have yet to see a buck I want to use my tag on. Congrats to everyone this far.


----------



## HuntBucks94

Question for you guys, I just got permission to hunt a piece of ground and have been seeing a nice buck come out along a field edge almost every evening. I went in to see where I could hang a stand and there aren't really any trees big enough or in the spot I need to be. I thought about putting up a blind but I don't want to mess up his pattern since he's pretty predictable. What would you guys do?


----------



## IClark

HuntBucks94 said:


> Question for you guys, I just got permission to hunt a piece of ground and have been seeing a nice buck come out along a field edge almost every evening. I went in to see where I could hang a stand and there aren't really any trees big enough or in the spot I need to be. I thought about putting up a blind but I don't want to mess up his pattern since he's pretty predictable. What would you guys do?


Hunt off the ground....in an area you can be brushed in.


----------



## Skipop

HuntBucks94 said:


> Question for you guys, I just got permission to hunt a piece of ground and have been seeing a nice buck come out along a field edge almost every evening. I went in to see where I could hang a stand and there aren't really any trees big enough or in the spot I need to be. I thought about putting up a blind but I don't want to mess up his pattern since he's pretty predictable. What would you guys do?


I've never had luck with blinds like that. Every time I've tried setting up a blind, deer notice it right away & stay far from it. Perhaps if there's enough ground cover with weeds & brush, try a ground sit?


----------



## irishhacker

Skipop said:


> I've never had luck with blinds like that. Every time I've tried setting up a blind, deer notice it right away & stay far from it. Perhaps if there's enough ground cover with weeds & brush, try a ground sit?


I think he's suggesting hunting off the ground.. no blind...
It can be very effective if you are brushed in good


----------



## Skipop

irishhacker said:


> I think he's suggesting hunting off the ground.. no blind...
> It can be very effective if you are brushed in good


I'm pretty sure he specifically said "putting up a blind". Maybe I read it wrong. But I agree hunting on the ground is quite effective if you're covered well. Hopefully he gets on the buck & hangs a tag!


----------



## irishhacker

Skipop said:


> I'm pretty sure he specifically said "putting up a blind". Maybe I read it wrong. But I agree hunting on the ground is quite effective if you're covered well. Hopefully he gets on the buck & hangs a tag!


Here is exactly what @IClark said "Hunt off the ground....in an area you can be brushed in."


----------



## tyepsu

This weather sucks ha. I'm in Pennsylvania hunting with my dad a few days, because I've had this time scheduled off for the past 2 months. Heading back to ohio on Sunday. I can hunt pretty much every evening and anytime on Saturday and Sunday. With a doe already shot, I think I'm going to hold off hunting until the weather cools off a bit. I'm off work October 30th through November 14th, so don't want to burn myself or my stands out. Also, number of pics on cell cams has greatly decreased the past few days. All buck pics are at night. It's a marathon, not a sprint ha


----------



## IClark

IClark said:


> Hunt off the ground....in an area you can be brushed in.


When i say hunt off the ground I don't mean in a blind. My bro in law got me into just finding a place you can be somewhat concealed and hunt....we had some pretty cool encoubters with deer in range, like 10-30 yards. Hunting from the ground is often overlooked in these days of treestands.


----------



## IClark

Shot this buck off the ground at 30 yards in 2005. It was with a shotgun but very doable with a bow as well....


----------



## Skipop

irishhacker said:


> Here is exactly what @IClark said "Hunt off the ground....in an area you can be brushed in."


I quoted and responded to HuntBucks94, not IClark. You might want to actually read my post in it's entirety, including the captioned quote. I think you'll find yourself licking some crow feathers. 😂 

Gramps always told me, "it's ok to be stubborn, but you'd better be right!".


----------



## irishhacker

Skipop said:


> I quoted and responded to HuntBucks94, not IClark. You might want to actually read my post in it's entirety, including the captioned quote. I think you'll find yourself licking some crow feathers. 😂
> 
> Gramps always told me, "it's ok to be stubborn, but you'd better be right!".


No crow feathers.. I just responded to the wrong person.. woopty do


----------



## Skipop

IClark said:


> When i say hunt off the ground I don't mean in a blind. My bro in law got me into just finding a place you can be somewhat concealed and hunt....we had some pretty cool encoubters with deer in range, like 10-30 yards. Hunting from the ground is often overlooked in these days of treestands.


When I was a youngster that's how we did it. Metal hang on stands were still in their infancy and were something guys with money had. If you had property you could build wooden ladder stands. Otherwise we hunted exclusively from the ground. It was usually a still hunt type thing unless or until there was a spot you'd expect to get an ambush, then you'd brush in somehow. Sometimes it would be piling up dead fall debris. Other times it would be hunkering down inside some green briars. "Spot & stalk" wasn't a term we used but it's what we were doing a lot of the time. I shot my first buck that way, with a bow, a Bear Whitetail II. 

Now I hunt from stands. If I tried crawling on my knees, squatting down inside briars, or sneaking around, my hips & knees would have me calling for a life flight😂


----------



## HuntBucks94

Thanks guys, there are a couple places I think I could sit and brush myself in pretty good. I'm going to give it a try this evening or tomorrow if I can get off work in time! Good luck to everyone and congrats to anyone who's had some luck!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

HuntBucks94 said:


> Thanks guys, there are a couple places I think I could sit and brush myself in pretty good. I'm going to give it a try this evening or tomorrow if I can get off work in time! Good luck to everyone and congrats to anyone who's had some luck!


Getting deer while on the ground without a commercial blind, with a bow and eye to eye is about as exciting as it gets IMO


----------



## IClark

Beautiful evening in Northwest Ohio! Wish i was huntin! At home with the kids🙂


----------



## MRey

It been like 75 w/70% humidity up here on the lake, so movement has been minimal, hope yall have been doing well, the couple of sits I've done I've seen mostly fawn before it warmed up, and a nice doe, but was outta my comfortable shooting range


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good luck to those hunting this weekend. Looks like some warmer temps are on the way for at least the next week.


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Good luck to those hunting this weekend. Looks like some warmer temps are on the way for at least the next week.


Cant wait for days in the 60s and nights back in the 40s.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Cant wait for days in the 60s and nights back in the 40s.


Looks like maybe by next weekend. I’ll finally be be hitting the tree then.


----------



## IClark

Anybody wanna guess what these are???


----------



## Buckeye7

IClark said:


> Anybody wanna guess what these are???
> View attachment 7481008


Them from last year or you get em back already?


----------



## IClark

Buckeye7 said:


> Them from last year or you get em back already?


Got them back today!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Anybody wanna guess what these are???
> View attachment 7481008


Tree snacks!


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Tree snacks!


For sure.....


----------



## Buckeye7

IClark said:


> Got them back today!!!


Where did you take em, and how much if you don't mind


----------



## IClark

Rabers meats. $4 a pound for sticks. These have hot pepper cheese in em.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Anybody wanna guess what these are???
> View attachment 7481008


Got my mouth watering fo sho! Can’t wait for next weekend!!


----------



## IClark




----------



## The Phantom

Looks like they finally updated their list. I think the one I grabbed last year still said 2016 on it!


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> Looks like they finally updated their list. I think the one I grabbed last year still said 2016 on it!


Possibly because of the new ownership. Chris is the new guy now. He's Dennis Rabers Bro-in-law.


----------



## Eddie12

Thanks for posting the Raber Meats pricing and info. I’m about an hour and 20 minutes out so if I can get one on the ground I might try them. Looks like some cooler temps next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

What's up fellas? What have I missed? Lol. Cold front rolling in tonight here in Idaho, rifle deer opened today, snow for next couple of days. Wish I could send you guys some of this weather to get deer moving. Hoping to make it out in early November for another go at it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

IClark said:


> Cant wait for days in the 60s and nights back in the 40s.


High here tomorrow gonna be mid 30s and snow. [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> What's up fellas? What have I missed? Lol. Cold front rolling in tonight here in Idaho, rifle deer opened today, snow for next couple of days. Wish I could send you guys some of this weather to get deer moving. Hoping to make it out in early November for another go at it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh great, this guy again [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Oh great, this guy again [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Like a bad penny [emoji2357][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

mtn3531 said:


> High here tomorrow gonna be mid 30s and snow. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


High 70s to 80 here...


----------



## FlyingBuckeye3

Any one in/around Lawrence or Jackson county around here? I'll be up the first week of November, y'all have me worried I might be a touch late with all this movement that's being posted. Also, is there a place here to find recommended butchers in general locations? I'm hoping to find a place that'll let the deer (that I hopefully tag) age for some time, or if I need to figure out how to do that on my own. 

Thanks. Already some great deer taken out out of Ohio. Good luck all!


----------



## Skipop

FlyingBuckeye3 said:


> Any one in/around Lawrence or Jackson county around here? I'll be up the first week of November, y'all have me worried I might be a touch late with all this movement that's being posted. Also, is there a place here to find recommended butchers in general locations? I'm hoping to find a place that'll let the deer (that I hopefully tag) age for some time, or if I need to figure out how to do that on my own.
> 
> Thanks. Already some great deer taken out out of Ohio. Good luck all!


Don't worry. First week of November will be great as always. I grew up in Jackson county and have hunted the public lands there and Vinton and Ross counties for going on 40yrs.


----------



## nomansland

FlyingBuckeye3 said:


> Any one in/around Lawrence or Jackson county around here? I'll be up the first week of November, y'all have me worried I might be a touch late with all this movement that's being posted. Also, is there a place here to find recommended butchers in general locations? I'm hoping to find a place that'll let the deer (that I hopefully tag) age for some time, or if I need to figure out how to do that on my own.
> 
> Thanks. Already some great deer taken out out of Ohio. Good luck all!


Don’t worry. Every year people think the rut will be early and every year it’s the same time. Lol You’ll be good to go first week of November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

With 2 doe on the ground (1 in Ohio and 1 in PA), I'm going to start being more selective on when I hunt. Forecast is calling for warm temps all week and a cold front this Saturday. Think I'll wait until then to hunt. I'm off work October 30th through November 14th, so don't want to burn myself or my stands out. I'm done shooting doe until snow on the ground in December or January.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Virtually no deer movement on my cameras for nearly two weeks now. Last year we had 6-7 solid shooters on camera regularly. We connected with two of them and haven’t seen a shooter on camera since January. A 1500 acre property that nearly surrounds my 230 acres was logged two years ago so hoping the deer moved to the thicker woods and will return as they look to breed. Regardless, to have literally nothing above 100 inches on 16 cameras makes for a discouraging summer and start to the season.


----------



## Green/OH

My cams have been completely dead as well hopefully this cold front coming gets things going


----------



## zjung

Ours are dead as well. Thinking things will get heated here with this cold front rolling in. Not getting discouraged yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

I've been out twice since i shot my buck. Had my two oldest out. Saw a few deer. Haven't hunted since. That was 2 weeks ago. Too warm....🥵


----------



## Tn10point

Looking forward to coming up Nov. 5-11 to Adams County. Will be hunting in the Cherry Fork area.


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing really on my cams either….me and Clint was talking and I’m thinking this weekend will be my first hunt of the yr

Tim


----------



## cope-77

Tim/OH said:


> Nothing really on my cams either….me and Clint was talking and I’m thinking this weekend will be my first hunt of the yr
> 
> Tim


My cam activity has picked back up over the last couple of days. Harvest ramping up or cold temps coming, IDK. I don’t care either way, I’ll be getting more serious this weekend myself. Good luck everybody.


----------



## zjung

Tim/OH said:


> Nothing really on my cams either….me and Clint was talking and I’m thinking this weekend will be my first hunt of the yr
> 
> Tim


Right there with you man. I hunted opening day and shot a doe but have stayed out since. Looking forward to getting in there! 

You planning on AM sits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I finally got back out tonight 
Had a buck come in late evening. He walked for 75yd in the shallow creek. I bet he stopped atleast 5 times to make rubs and he was being pretty aggressive with the trees. I really think this upcoming cool down is going to trigger alot of movement. I'm really looking forward to Sunday afternoon after the rain


----------



## Tim/OH

zjung said:


> Right there with you man. I hunted opening day and shot a doe but have stayed out since. Looking forward to getting in there!
> 
> You planning on AM sits?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah Am hunts with a few pm hunts mixed in there and then when November hits it will only be evening hunts because of work…might try to get a few morning hunts in, but it will be mainly evenings 

Good luck this season


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

cope-77 said:


> My cam activity has picked back up over the last couple of days. Harvest ramping up or cold temps coming, IDK. I don’t care either way, I’ll be getting more serious this weekend myself. Good luck everybody.


My cams will pick back up closer to November….it’s almost time for the best month of the yr

Good luck



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

Out after em again. Hopefully last sit in this warm weather.


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck.


----------



## tyepsu

Looks like Sunday should be great weather. Rain stopping and cooler temperatures moving in.


----------



## Green/OH

starting to get quite a bit of activity on a few scrapes I expect the cams to go nuts after the cold front. I can’t make it out until Sunday but I’m looking forward to it good luck fellas.


----------



## IClark

Might make it out Saturday and Monday. Probably head to my farm in Gallia next weekend.


----------



## Thwapman

If you had the option of being in the woods either Oct 25-26, or Oct 28/29th… any preference? I’m leaning toward Thurs / Fri.


----------



## hdrking2003

Thwapman said:


> If you had the option of being in the woods either Oct 25-26, or Oct 28/29th… any preference? I’m leaning toward Thurs / Fri.


C. All of the above

Last week of October is my favorite. Usually see lots of bucks on their feet. Connecting on one is a different story lol.


----------



## Thwapman

hdrking2003 said:


> C. All of the above
> 
> Last week of October is my favorite. Usually see lots of bucks on their feet. Connecting on one is a different story lol.


Let me run option C by the wife! Heh. Around here seems last week of October some of the early season habits / routes are still there, just happening more frequently in daylight… I agree I like it better than peak rut. Good luck.


----------



## hdrking2003

Thwapman said:


> Let me run option C by the wife! Heh. Around here seems last week of October some of the early season habits / routes are still there, just happening more frequently in daylight… I agree I like it better than peak rut. Good luck.


You too.....in the tree and with mama lol[emoji1365][emoji16]


----------



## IrishHunter1

Wow, they are on their feet this morning… could’ve gotten 3-4 with the truck.


----------



## Tim/OH

IrishHunter1 said:


> Wow, they are on their feet this morning… could’ve gotten 3-4 with the truck.


Good luck man…..2 different bucks have showed up on my cam overnight 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Headed out this morning. Hopeful for a good day. Cool morning and not much wind here. Had a nice one show up on camera a few days ago, cruising through really early. Maybe he does it again. Good luck out there and be safe.


----------



## chief razor

Headed out to the tree. Good luck to all!


----------



## The Phantom

Out in Knox county yesterday afternoon.
Saw two squirrels.


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> Out in Knox county yesterday afternoon.
> Saw two squirrels.


I'll be heading to knox tomorrow for a couple days. Hope i see more than just squirrels🙂


----------



## IrishHunter1

3 little guys bumping does & a stud came into freshen up a scrape. He was all business. In Knox


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL everyone, my cam has started to become active AM, early evenings and overnight!


----------



## RH1

I'll be out early afternoon today. Gotta watch my Dolphins get back on track this morning..
Hopefully!


----------



## The Phantom

Don't worry, there are plenty of chipmunks to keep you distracted from the squirrels!




IClark said:


> I'll be heading to knox tomorrow for a couple days. Hope i see more than just squirrels🙂


----------



## The Phantom

Hope to head to Licking county in the morning.
Since I retired I find it harder to get up at 5 AM!


----------



## tyepsu

Had a 140s 10 point at 44 yards this morning. Didn't feel super confident with that far of a shot. Was hoping he would come closer but he either winded or saw me. Nice to see a shooter but bummed I didn't get a shot.


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> Don't worry, there are plenty of chipmunks to keep you distracted from the squirrels!


Lol!!! That there are!!!


----------



## Green/OH

Damn this wind is sketchy… only a flock of 10 turkeys so far.


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had another new buck come through on my cam around 530….3 different bucks in the last 12 hrs


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## cope-77

I had really good movement all weekend. A lot of smaller bucks and a few decent bucks, working scrapes, chasing young does, and one I might regret passing on later, we’ll see. One smart big old doe out smarted me 3 times, I think I’ll put her to the top of the list, lol. But all in all, a good weekend for me. Good luck this week guys.


----------



## RH1

Good movement last night. I was able to get a nice doe on the ground


----------



## MRey

Saw at least 15 deer, but most were outta range (a shoot able but small buck came round but a fawn(still with speckled coat) spooked it, and boy the wind got crazy after noon
Hope yall had better luck than I


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Good movement last night. I was able to get a nice doe on the ground
> View attachment 7485595


Congrats RH! I reluctantly decided to stay out of the tree yesterday due to the gale force winds we were having in Knox. Hopefully next weekend will be better.


----------



## Mao

Had my first sit Saturday evening. I thought it might be a little early for a buck decoy, but tried it anyways. It did bring in a 120" in to investigate. Other than that, I saw 2 does and 2 fawns.


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats RH! I reluctantly decided to stay out of the tree yesterday due to the gale force winds we were having in Knox. Hopefully next weekend will be better.


First hour was a fun ride in the poplar tree.
The last hour and a half of daylight though got really nice.


----------



## NickStowe

cope-77 said:


> I thought this was the 2021 Ohio Rut Update? Not another COVID thread. Let’s have at least one place to get away from it.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. On that I am banking on a tricle rut and taking my vaca starting Thursday the 21st of Oct until Oct 29th. Hope it pays off near lake hope.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

My buddy saw a basket 8 harassing a doe last night. I got my pictures from my reveal at 10am. I showed does at 6:50am and a basket 8 five minutes later. So I would say the cold temperatures have the small guys frisky.


----------



## IClark

Been covered up with deer all evening. Finally laid eyes on the piebald doe and about a 145 ten poi







nt. Just huntin for does now.


----------



## The Phantom

Saw an 8 point following a doe this morning. Wasn't chasing or harassing her, just trailing behind.


----------



## Regohio

Ok I know people will think I’m nuts? But I treat my deer log like planning a Military Operation…this year is crazy. I haven’t seen one Rub or Scrape. But tonight I saw no less than 4 Shooter bucks. One of them a big long gray 10 or 12 point was chasing a Doe down the edge of corn field and I don’t think he was trying to get exercise or earn merit badge in friendliness. But this is awful early for this type of activity from a mature buck no??? Maybe good news is the way that doe was hauling Azz I don’t think she was ready yet!

I really think by the end of this moon phase it is going to be full on? But that said hopefully it doesn’t get real hot in next 2 weeks!


----------



## IrishHunter1

I found 7 scrapes last night in a small area that weren’t there Sunday morning- moved my camera over to that area & had 6 different small bucks on camera along with 2-3 does last night. Had 97 pics last night in that area. Big boys are all still nocturnal… but it’s ramping up. This weekend should be good.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

My camera updated this morning had a doe eating and within minutes a basket sniffing. Up until yesterday bucks and does were not showing at same times.


----------



## Regohio

I saw 2 small bucks this morning both were walking along with nose to the ground eating the occasional acorn. I’d say Pre Rut is at hand. But still I haven’t seen one rub or scrape??


----------



## Ed91Cummins




----------



## zjung

Sat last night and had a small 6 grunting and chasing 2 doe around me for about 15 minutes. This caught the curiosity of a basket rack 8 that came in as well. Things are heating up. Getting many new bucks showing up at night on cams working scrapes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Saw 6 doe and 2 bucks. The 2 bucks were sparring pretty hard. both very small. Had a good rub pop up near one of my stands.


----------



## Latty

The earlier this thread starts each year… The earlier the ruts gonna start… gotta love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipop

Had this bruiser on cam for 30 minutes on the morning of the 13th. He stayed in the area for almost an entire day hanging around a doe & fawn, then him and the doe disappeared for a couple days and now she's back without him. In the second pic you see him grunting. The doe and fawn eyes are growing in the background. 

Ross County


----------



## Tim/OH

I got a giant on cam…..










Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Johnson600

That is a dang good one Tim. Hope he messes up and you put a arrow in him this season.


----------



## MRey

Trail cam update!


----------



## Tim/OH

Johnson600 said:


> That is a dang good one Tim. Hope he messes up and you put a arrow in him this season.


Thanks man I appreciate that


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

The same buck is back at the salt lick 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## MRey

Thier activity is really ramping up


----------



## TheKingofKings

Seeing some new guys at night but nothing much in daylight. Still 2 weeks to go time.


----------



## Green/OH

A ton of scrape activity at night trying to keep the pressure off until I see some daytime activity things are starting to heat up though 3 new bucks in the last two days have shown up all shooters.


----------



## zjung

My trail cams have lite up these last few nights with buck activity. 6 different deer I’d happily shoot in the last 3 nights.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnson600

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks man I appreciate that
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Your welcome


----------



## Bobsfriend

Cams have definitely went from nothing to crazy this week. In the past few years I have noticed more and more early pre-rut, rut movement during daylight. Then the inevitable "rutcation crew" shuts day time movement down. But I hunt all public.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

That’s a biggun Tim, GL !


----------



## IrishHunter1

I got a unicorn!


----------



## Skipop

In the last month I've had several nice bucks show up on cam. Still mostly at night but nice to see bucks I haven't seen since last year. Heading up in two days for at least a week long hunt. Should hopefully be a good one!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Some good pics since I last checked in. Getting pumped! Just one week of work left.


----------



## Green/OH




----------



## arrow179

Bucks starting to get fired up and pushing does.  It’s about to get really good! I filled my buck tag this evening in Delaware Co and will now be on doe and coyote patrol!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Well done! Great deer. What part of Delaware county?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great job!


----------



## arrow179

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Well done! Great deer. What part of Delaware county?


Southern Delaware Co. Heart of suburbia!


----------



## jj8422386

Good luck to everyone 

Sent from my Infinix X655C using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

arrow179 said:


> Bucks starting to get fired up and pushing does. It’s about to get really good! I filled my buck tag this evening in Delaware Co and will now be on doe and coyote patrol!
> View attachment 7487392


Great looking deer! Congrats man


----------



## hdrking2003

arrow179 said:


> Bucks starting to get fired up and pushing does. It’s about to get really good! I filled my buck tag this evening in Delaware Co and will now be on doe and coyote patrol!
> View attachment 7487392


Wow, real nice!!! Congrats buddy!!


----------



## Mao

On his feet early last night.


----------



## corybrown50

Is that time stamp accurate? Seems pretty bright for in the woods at that time.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mao

Yep. 6:18. 


corybrown50 said:


> Is that time stamp accurate? Seems pretty bright for in the woods at that time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

That's fantastic! Definitely gets my blood pumping!!


----------



## Tim/OH

arrow179 said:


> Bucks starting to get fired up and pushing does. It’s about to get really good! I filled my buck tag this evening in Delaware Co and will now be on doe and coyote patrol!
> View attachment 7487392


Congratulations man


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

So me and Clint believe this is the same buck that I got on cam at the end of last season…I posted it on last yrs thread….mass looks about the same but he just taller

His g2 on the right side is shorter then his g3 in both pics 

What y’all think


















Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Johnson600

_by looking at the pics I believe your right about him being the same one from last year. _


----------



## Tim/OH

Johnson600 said:


> _by looking at the pics I believe your right about him being the same one from last year. _


I don’t think he really added a lot of inches from last yr to this yr…..still a stud regardless


Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## cope-77

Looks pretty damn similar in my opinion, and I believe he added more inches than you’re giving him credit for. Beast not matter!!


----------



## Johnson600

Tim/OH said:


> I don’t think he really added a lot of inches from last yr to this yr…..still a stud regardless
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


He is for sure a Stud. Just play your cards right and he will be riding in your truck man.


----------



## Green/OH

I believe it is the same deer as well and a absolute bruiser he is hope you get an arrow in him man


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> I don’t think he really added a lot of inches from last yr to this yr…..still a stud regardless
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Get em Tim 
Good luck bud!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Anyone deal with these clowns? Hope not



https://www.yahoo.com/news/8-facing-charges-reported-poaching-035900732.html


----------



## chaded

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Anyone deal with these clowns? Hope not
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/8-facing-charges-reported-poaching-035900732.html


Thurman is right down the road from me but I have never heard of them.


----------



## Tim/OH

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Anyone deal with these clowns? Hope not
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/8-facing-charges-reported-poaching-035900732.html


I read that story earlier this morning….that’s a damn shame I’m glad they caught them



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks y’all…..my first hunt of the yr will be tomorrow morning 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

We shot a couple does last weekend to get my dog some work but haven’t done any serious buck hunting yet. Today looks like the best weather day of the year so far but won’t get out until late next week. It hurts to sit in this office looking out the window.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Maybe I should turn off my text notifications so each hour I don’t get cuddelink pics of the deer wandering around the woods lol


----------



## Green/OH

First good daylight movement I’ve had so far this year it’s getting closer.. I’ll be in a lone wolf above that scrape at about 3 this evening. Good luck to anyone that’s gonna be out


----------



## z7hunter11

Got busted by 2 doe’s that snuck within 10 yards behind me before I heard the slightest noise. Then seen a 120ish 9 point around 930. Also seen him leaving for the day around 1130 checking his scrape on the edge of a cut beanfield. Hard not to shoot a deer like that on public land. Hopefully the patience pays off. Clinton, Warren county line


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> So me and Clint believe this is the same buck that I got on cam at the end of last season…I posted it on last yrs thread….mass looks about the same but he just taller
> 
> His g2 on the right side is shorter then his g3 in both pics
> 
> What y’all think
> View attachment 7487880
> 
> View attachment 7487879
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


I think he is a dandy!


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> So me and Clint believe this is the same buck that I got on cam at the end of last season…I posted it on last yrs thread….mass looks about the same but he just taller
> 
> His g2 on the right side is shorter then his g3 in both pics
> 
> What y’all think
> View attachment 7487880
> 
> View attachment 7487879
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Shoot him and we'll get a better look lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

In the woods for the first time this year. It's a beautiful afternoon!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

doug_andrea said:


> In the woods for the first time this year. It's a beautiful afternoon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good luck this weekend fellas. Don’t forget your safety belt, hook up and go get em!


----------



## 17ghk

Noticed buck making scrape around 5pm. It's his last. 3rd week of October does it for me again. This is my favorite week of Archery. They are moving big time.


----------



## hdrking2003

Seen quite a few does from 5pm on and if the one would’ve taken two more steps from behind that tree, she would’ve come home with me. Oh well, next time. Lots of extremely fresh scrapes on the way to the stand tonight, like from last night. Also saw 3 small bucks trailing different sets of does at different times, and even watched a pretty good chase off in the distance. Couldn’t really tell how big the chaser was tho. Love this week as well and will be back out in the morning for more fun!!


----------



## hdrking2003

17ghk said:


> Noticed buck making scrape around 5pm. It's his last. 3rd week of October does it for me again. This is my favorite week of Archery. They are moving big time.


Congrats!! Magical time of year is upon us!!


----------



## IClark

My boy struck again tonight! First buck off our new property in Gallia county. He was the largest of the 4 small bucks that came in.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> My boy struck again tonight! First buck off our new property in Gallia county. He was the largest of the 4 small bucks that came in.


Congratulations to the young fella!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> My boy struck again tonight! First buck off our new property in Gallia county. He was the largest of the 4 small bucks that came in.


Outstanding man!!!


----------



## Green/OH

another one for the freezer for me tonight now it’s all about the horns from here on out. The woods are tore up with rubs and scrapes I was surprised to see zero buck activity tonight but the good times are ahead.


----------



## IClark

Thanks!


BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congratulations to the young fella!


----------



## Oldloggy

I know this should be on another post probably. Im in Illinois, my family kinda originated and moved here from Pedro Ohio yrs& yrs ago. We have lots of realtives there. My great uncle had a huge set of nontypical sheds in his barn , he lived 10 minutes north of ironton. Just wondered if any of you guys hunted around there.


----------



## IrishHunter1

They are really moving this morning- good luck everyone.


----------



## Tim/OH

IrishHunter1 said:


> They are really moving this morning- good luck everyone.


I’m up and getting ready now


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IrishHunter1

So much for a 25% chance of rain….


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m settled in for my first hunt of the yr…..still raining a little bit


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Green/OH

Good luck to everyone that’s out I’m stuck at work all weekend will be following along


----------



## Tim/OH

Rain picking up smh



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Deer were running everywhere when I pulled in


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> So much for a 25% chance of rain….


No chit. Pouring in my current section of Knox. Shoulda stayed in bed lol.


----------



## IClark

Sorry to hear that fellas. Overcast but no rain here in Gallia county.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Tim/OH said:


> Deer were running everywhere when I pulled in
> Same- 2 watched me climb up and there were 3 in my parking spot… rain slowing now. Bird hunters seem to be having success.
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Aaaaaaand my rangefinder just died. [emoji2361]


----------



## Tim/OH

3 does crossed in front of me when I was about to turn in the driveway and then I seen 2 more running across the driveway….then I had one at the salt block lol

I was watching her on video when I was getting dressed….she moved off before I walked in to the woods


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Sun is starting to poke out now, maybe there’s still hope for this morning after all. Woods are dead so far tho.


----------



## IrishHunter1

5 does- nothing pushing or following.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Oldloggy said:


> I know this should be on another post probably. Im in Illinois, my family kinda originated and moved here from Pedro Ohio yrs& yrs ago. We have lots of realtives there. My great uncle had a huge set of nontypical sheds in his barn , he lived 10 minutes north of ironton. Just wondered if any of you guys hunted around there.


There are hunters on here from all over the state.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 7488395
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Looks like a great spot. GL


----------



## hdrking2003

Just had a lil forky pushing 3 does pretty hard. Hopefully there’s more to come.


----------



## 17ghk

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats!! Magical time of year is upon us!!


Yes it is. I've always liked post front conditions in October better then November.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Got some chasing here too… 2 little guys bumping does. 
knox


----------



## BowtechHunter65

O-H, 1930 tonight on ABC


----------



## MRey

Downpour here in lake and ashtabula Co, hopefully I can get out and do some evening tree standing if it slows down in the evening
Good luck yall


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> O-H, 1930 tonight on ABC


I-O!!


----------



## chief razor

7 does this morning. No bucks.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Put a single camera out last Sunday before my knee replacement Monday. Saw my first mature buck this morning on that camera. Meigs Co.


----------



## dduff1

arrow179 said:


> Bucks starting to get fired up and pushing does. It’s about to get really good! I filled my buck tag this evening in Delaware Co and will now be on doe and coyote patrol!
> View attachment 7487392


Congrats Stud!!


----------



## doug_andrea

2 new bucks on camera in the last week. Both 1 1/2 year olds, but it's a start! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Rattled a nice one in- but he turned right before I needed him to. 2 small does on acorns too. Wayne Co


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Yesterday I had a 1.5 doe come it. And behind her was a fawn with a button buck bothering the fawn. Eventually the fawn gets to the doe and they run off from button buck. Two minutes later the fawn comes back to button buck. She then gallops off and he follows. It’s like they were playing as be bumped her throughout the brush. It was weird. Like kids imitating adults.


----------



## dduff1

Shot him last Wednesday 6:10 pm just cruising field edge. 151” 8 pt. I will take it. Our tonight with the long bow and just missed a trophy doe!🙄


----------



## BowtechHunter65

dduff1 said:


> Shot him last Wednesday 6:10 pm just cruising field edge. 151” 8 pt. I will take it. Our tonight with the long bow and just missed a trophy doe![emoji849]
> View attachment 7488699


Congratulations, thanks for sharing


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox county today, got blanked this morning, zero deer. Saw 6 this afternoon, 2 small bucks on a feeding pattern, and 2 pairs of does with a yearling.

They were everywhere on the way home tonight though, saw a ton with the truck headlights.


----------



## chief razor

Heck of a buck. Congrats


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Put a single camera out last Sunday before my knee replacement Monday. Saw my first mature buck this morning on that camera. Meigs Co.


Ouch... im due but unsure if it is worth it. 
Wish you the best and a fast recovery


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am 6 days in and it isn’t bad at all. Therapy sucks but I am sitting in the recliner now pain free which hasn’t been for a long time. Granted when I get up it hurts but I am ecstatic with it. I miss hunting but next year I will be able to climb again.


----------



## hdrking2003

dduff1 said:


> Shot him last Wednesday 6:10 pm just cruising field edge. 151” 8 pt. I will take it. Our tonight with the long bow and just missed a trophy doe![emoji849]
> View attachment 7488699


Real nice! Congrats!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Great bucks fellas….congratulations 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Didn’t see anything while in the stand this morning….couldn’t hunt this evening but will be out in the morning 


Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Back in the tree this morning….


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## MRey

I'm up in the stand aswell GL everyone going out


----------



## Tim/OH

The woods are quiet no wind at all


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Nothing moving this morning. Columbiana county.


----------



## hdrking2003

Could hear a pin drop out here this morning! Smelled like a buck bomb went off where I saw a silhouette of a deer at the top of the hill on my walk in. Plenty of deer out on my drive in too, hopefully there will be some extended movement before the rain later.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Spotted another different mature buck on my cam last night, Meigs Co.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

No mature deer on my cameras but plenty of 2-3 year olds all day long over the past 48 hours.


----------



## hdrking2003

Skunked this morning. Eastern Knox.


----------



## chief razor

Skunked this morning as well. Although I did get a pic of my target buck on his feet at 8:30 AM yesterday…..300 yards away from where I was sitting.


----------



## baz77

Oldloggy said:


> I know this should be on another post probably. Im in Illinois, my family kinda originated and moved here from Pedro Ohio yrs& yrs ago. We have lots of realtives there. My great uncle had a huge set of nontypical sheds in his barn , he lived 10 minutes north of ironton. Just wondered if any of you guys hunted around there.


Small world ..I live in the Pedro area now hunted here my entire life. Anything specific you want know a sour the area just shoot me a PM.


----------



## IClark

Two best bucks on my farm in Gallia. Hope my wife or one of my kids can get at least one of them!.


----------



## chaded

IClark said:


> Two best bucks on my farm in Gallia. Hope my wife or one of my kids can get at least one of them!.
> View attachment 7489124
> View attachment 7489125


I‘m kind of hoping the neighbor gets one. Lol.


----------



## IClark

chaded said:


> I‘m kind of hoping the neighbor gets one. Lol.


😆 Lol!!! I won't mind😁


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Two best bucks on my farm in Gallia. Hope my wife or one of my kids can get at least one of them!.
> View attachment 7489124
> View attachment 7489125


If I could hunt this year I would encourage them to move to Meigs Co. Seeing as I can’t I will let you keep them around your place...LOL. GL to you wife and youngins


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> I‘m kind of hoping the neighbor gets one. Lol.


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## FlyingBuckeye3

baz77 said:


> Small world ..I live in the Pedro area now hunted here my entire life. Anything specific you want know a sour the area just shoot me a PM.


I’ll be out that way in a couple weeks hunting our private land. We have a couple good bucks on camera out that way.


----------



## TheKingofKings

One week to go until vacation. Let's grind this week out.


----------



## heli-m hunter

TheKingofKings said:


> One week to go until vacation. Let's grind this week out.


11 days for me


----------



## Oldloggy

baz77 said:


> Small world ..I live in the Pedro area now hunted here my entire life. Anything specific you want know a sour the area just shoot me a PM.


 Idk if im doing the pm right?


----------



## cope-77

heli-m hunter said:


> 11 days for me


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

4 days here!


----------



## The Phantom

Saw 11 in Licking county yesterday evening. Was ready to draw back on a doe when a buck popped out of the woods and spooked her enough I didn't have a shot. I hoped he would follow her and give me a shot but he turned uphill and ignored her after that.
Probably hunt Knox tomorrow evening or Wed morning.


----------



## callmin

Got back from our farm in Noble county yesterday We hunted 3.5 days and did not see a lot but it rained about every day. Driving around to and from our stands in the dark there were does everywhere. Never saw a buck but the doe population near Caldwell is out of whack. Way too many does


----------



## AmishArcher

had a buddy out last wednesday with a decoy. Had this guy all hot n bothered until he got downwind and somehow smelled human on the decoy. Stood there for 10 minutes until another deer busted my buddy with his blind window open and smelled him. 

#1 target buck on the farm. Bummer for sure.


----------



## brancher147

Any acorns around southern or SE ohio this year? Looks like I may be making a trip second week of November. Looking forward to it been a few years… 

Nice looking bucks so far. Good luck to all


----------



## IClark

brancher147 said:


> Any acorns around southern or SE ohio this year? Looks like I may be making a trip second week of November. Looking forward to it been a few years…
> 
> Nice looking bucks so far. Good luck to all


Acorns everywhere this year. Bumper crop.


----------



## brancher147

IClark said:


> Acorns everywhere this year. Bumper crop.


Great! Thanks. Many white oak or mostly red?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

brancher147 said:


> Any acorns around southern or SE ohio this year? Looks like I may be making a trip second week of November. Looking forward to it been a few years…
> 
> Nice looking bucks so far. Good luck to all


The trees on our place in Meigs are loaded. I was in the woods on the 17th and the acorns are everywhere. All oak species.


----------



## IClark

Both that i've seen.


----------



## brancher147

Thanks a bunch! Really appreciate it.


----------



## LONG RANGE

I’ll be up from the 31st through nov 7. Bring my son for his first out of state hunt! Hope it will be cool and the deer will be on their feet!! Great bucks so far guys!


----------



## Tim/OH

Lows will be in the 30s next week



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

I start my 9 day vacation on Saturday and it looks like things are setting up for a good week of hunting


----------



## IClark

Got blanked in Crawford county this morning.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Wow, deer should be moving better with temps like that Tim!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Going to jump out this afternoon with the weather what it is.


----------



## Doinfire08

Sat from 1 o’clock till dark. Saw 1 buck that was probably 125-130. He snuck in behind me and came into the field to the right. He sat there for probably 2-3 minutes and didn’t move. He kept staring at the far end of the food plot and turned around, he took two leaps into the woods. I assumed there must’ve been a bigger buck making an appearance but never saw anything else. My buddy sitting on the opposite side of the farm had 8 does come in at the same time and he said they all acted normal. No bucks showed up with them. Hopefully this cold weather gets em moving a little more. Good luck guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Wow, deer should be moving better with temps like that Tim!


Yes sir….guess it will be time to pull out the cold weather gear lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## DixieDigger

Heading up Sunday for our 10th trip to SE Ohio. Hoping this year to put my hands on some horns. Thanks for the thread. I always keep up each year. Me and dad didn’t get to come last year due to Covid but we ready this year.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Had a long tough day today. Had a big shooter slip in from behind me this morning at 7:37. I had to make a quick decision to shoot before he slipped back into the brush. In one quick motion I grabbed my bow and stopped him while I was drawing. The shot felt good but I wasn't sure because it all happened so fast. I waited a few hours before starting to look and had no blood and couldn't find my arrow. I finally found my arrow about 75 yds from where I shot and then he started dumping blood. I had an easy blood trail to follow but he crossed over to the neighbors so I backed out. He was following a fence row along a milo field and I could easily look ahead and see the blood. After I got permission to continue tracking I left and returned around 2 due to needing to be at a meeting. When I got back to the field the farmer was cutting the milo right where my buck had gone. My entire blood trail was gone and I found 1 very small drop after that. I looked for about 1 1/2 hours and then called a dog tracker. The dog showed and by that time the farmer was bailing the milo which made getting on a scent trail almost impossible. We tried until almost dark and never could get on a scent trail. I am mentally and physically exhausted and feel like it gave it everything I had. I am really hoping the buck survived but I'm kind of doubtful. I'm pretty sure I hit the offside shoulder because I had around 9" of blood on the arrow. I absolutely hate the feeling of not being able to recover an animal.


----------



## irishhacker

Heart breaker @arrowflinger79


----------



## tyepsu

I know the feeling and it sucks. Hopefully you find him at some point or he survives.

My rutcation starts at 5PM Friday and I don't return to work until November 15th. I am seeing some rubs and scrapes pop up, but yet to see any seeking or chasing. Hopefully I timed my pto correctly. The temps do look good next week.


----------



## Green/OH

Things are heating up and scrapes will be popular the for next week or so getting a lot of activity with this front moving through


----------



## MRey

Vacation starts Saturday, I cant wait with how things are heating up

Here's 2 (of 175) photos this morning, alone(thier activity has been been through the roof since Monday morning so far)


----------



## z7hunter11

Blanked today in Warren county. I was surprised, it seemed so perfect. But naturally, driving home I seen a Buck bumping 3 doe’s in a bean field.


----------



## RH1

I blanked this morning. I did check a camera that's not been touched yet this season.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> I blanked this morning. I did check a camera that's not been touched yet this season.
> View attachment 7490843
> View attachment 7490846


Couple of nice ones, GL


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Couple of nice ones, GL


Thanks. 
Scrapes and rubs have popped up every where on my farm I'm Tcounty


----------



## deerslayer12345

Went this morning, good bit of activity. Had a little 7 point at 10 yd, shot a doe at 10 yds, then had a small 12 pt come in and got a pass. Continued seeing deer till 10:15 till we got out the stand. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doinfire08

Got in the stand at 12 o’clock, and sat till dark. Missed the biggest buck of my life. Had a doe come in with a yearling button buck. They stayed in the clover for over an hour. She acted really weird and kept watching the bottom of the hill. She trotted off quickly and the yearling went with her. I hear something coming up the hill from a thick bottom and it was him….He stood still in the plot for probably 5-7 minutes and didn’t move. I didn’t have a clear shot so I waited, and finally he stepped out in the open. I ranged him at 32 yards multiple times. I drew and he never knew I was there. Set the pin and squeezed off. I watched my nockturnal fly and he ducked as soon as he heard the bow go off. As he ducked he twisted his head and the back of the arrow shaft slapped his antlers. I watched him run off, hung my bow up, and leaned on the tree with my head hung for 5 minutes. Occasionally looking up to see my lit arrow stuck in the ground and knowing it was reality. Absolute MONSTER. I’d probably say 21-22 inches wide on the inside. I’m still sick. What makes this so gut wrenching is the fact that I missed this same deer two years ago, in the same exact spot. No sleep tonight….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

My son and I went out last night. Well, he stuck a dandy! Still can't sleep. Lol





































Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Tuesday afternoon was spent in Licking county.
Saw 15.
Had two fawns at 25 yards.
Had a nice 8 point at 45 yards...wont shoot that far.

Wednesday late afternoon was in Knox county.
Grunted in a small 4 point.

Nothing else.


Headed to Licking county in 10 minutes.


----------



## z7hunter11

2X_LUNG said:


> My son and I went out last night. Well, he stuck a dandy! Still can't sleep. Lol
> View attachment 7491204
> View attachment 7491205
> View attachment 7491206
> View attachment 7491207
> View attachment 7491208
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


 So awesome, congrats! Adam’s county?


----------



## RH1

2X_LUNG said:


> My son and I went out last night. Well, he stuck a dandy! Still can't sleep. Lol
> View attachment 7491204
> View attachment 7491205
> View attachment 7491206
> View attachment 7491207
> View attachment 7491208
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Wow what a deer. Congratulations to both of you


----------



## Green/OH

Congratulations to your boy lung! Hell of a deer and looks to be a very happy kid that’s awesome.


----------



## IClark

What a beautiful morning to be in the stand!!!


----------



## Green/OH

my morning has been filled with two dirty diapers and putting on work boots …I think jealously would be a fair term to call it lol


----------



## IClark

Green/OH said:


> my morning has been filled with two dirty diapers and putting on work boots …I think jealously would be a fair term to call it lol


Lol!!!! I remember those days! My youngest turns 6 next month. Glad those diaper days are past😝


----------



## Oldloggy

2X_LUNG said:


> My son and I went out last night. Well, he stuck a dandy! Still can't sleep. Lol
> View attachment 7491204
> View attachment 7491205
> View attachment 7491206
> View attachment 7491207
> View attachment 7491208
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Good job kid!!


----------



## Doinfire08

Beautiful morning for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRey

Here's your daily NE ohio bump


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Reporting in from public land in Vinton county. Rain has been a problem this week but I’m glad to be down here this week for vacation! Seen a handful of does n 8pt. Beautiful down here compared to union county.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

2X_LUNG said:


> My son and I went out last night. Well, he stuck a dandy! Still can't sleep. Lol
> View attachment 7491204
> View attachment 7491205
> View attachment 7491206
> View attachment 7491207
> View attachment 7491208
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


CONGRATULATIONS !


----------



## irishhacker

Green/OH said:


> my morning has been filled with two dirty diapers and putting on work boots …I think jealously would be a fair term to call it lol


Not your own diapers i hope..


----------



## Green/OH

irishhacker said:


> Not your own diapers i hope..


as much as this little girl squirms around I think I’d rather change my own to be honest lol


----------



## tim1676

2X_LUNG said:


> My son and I went out last night. Well, he stuck a dandy! Still can't sleep. Lol
> View attachment 7491204
> View attachment 7491205
> View attachment 7491206
> View attachment 7491207
> View attachment 7491208
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Great work...and great memories


----------



## Eddie12

Some good looking bucks killed so far. Back in the tree this evening but it’s a little windy for my liking. My cams have been slow this week. Just some does and young bucks. Deer movement was great last week. Maybe it’s the calm before the storm or at least I hope so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, tough break doinfire! Keep at it tho, and good things will happen!!

Congrats to your boy 2X for putting down a stud, and congrats to you for introducing him to the passion of the outdoors!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

z7hunter11 said:


> So awesome, congrats! Adam’s county?


Allen co

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

2 week rutcation starts this evening. Let's fn go!


----------



## RH1

Come on 5oclock! I'm off 9 days!


----------



## Skipop

RH1 said:


> Come on 5oclock! I'm off 9 days!


I'm headed back this afternoon after a few day break. Hunted hard last week and zero sightings of a mature buck. Plenty on cam but none in front of my bow. Driving back up again today for another week.


----------



## RH1

Skipop said:


> I'm headed back this afternoon after a few day break. Hunted hard last week and zero sightings of a mature buck. Plenty on cam but none in front of my bow. Driving back up again today for another week.


Good luck bud. Weather is setting up perfectly


----------



## IClark

Bucks moving in this rain. Just a mile from my house in seneca county not far from Tiffin.


----------



## zjung

The two week vacation starts now! Cameras are showing a lot of big boys but essentially all at night still. Seeing some young ones every sit though. Hoping it’s about to get good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangercupz20

Good luck to all beginning their rutcations. Be safe out there, always wear a harness. Just saw this - so unfortunate…


----------



## BowtechHunter65

rangercupz20 said:


> Good luck to all beginning their rutcations. Be safe out there, always wear a harness. Just saw this - so unfortunate…
> View attachment 7492188


So very sad. Please folks hook up goofing up, sitting in and on the way down. Be safe and have a great weekend in the deer woods.


----------



## cope-77

The struggle is real right now. I’m trying to not get too ambitious at this moment. Activity has been good, #1 has day-lighted a few times. I have had a good amount of small bucks well within range and a good 8 I might be upset about passing on, we’ll see. My Rutatcation starts Thursday morning for a week and a half and I can’t hunt tomorrow morning. Time to start getting dedicated fellows.


----------



## Tellis88

Southern Ohio is heating up! I grunted this buck in on the 23rd and my cameras have been on fire the last few days.


----------



## Tim/OH

Tellis88 said:


> Southern Ohio is heating up! I grunted this buck in on the 23rd and my cameras have been on fire the last few days.
> View attachment 7492291


Congratulations man….



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tellis88 said:


> Southern Ohio is heating up! I grunted this buck in on the 23rd and my cameras have been on fire the last few days.
> View attachment 7492291


Awesome, congratulations


----------



## chief razor

Good luck this weekend. Be safe


----------



## chief razor

Got skunked from the stand today. Jumped up a few walking out. Scrapes everywhere!


----------



## GTO63

Killed a nice buck on October 23 rd in Licking County. Killed a buck my buddy and I call Tank.
Got in the stand at 3:00 at 6:05 I see movement to my right, I quickly realize its Tank! he was heading to my buddy which he was several hundred yards away, for some reason he turned towards me and came walking down the trail at 34 yards. I bleated at him stopping him broadside. I take the shot , hitting him double lung. he ran 40 yards before piling up.
Thrilled to take him.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GTO63 said:


> Killed a nice buck on October 23 rd in Licking County. Killed a buck my buddy and I call Tank.
> Got in the stand at 3:00 at 6:05 I see movement to my right, I quickly realize its Tank! he was heading to my buddy which he was several hundred yards away, for some reason he turn towards me and came walking down the trail at 34 yards. I bleated at him stopping him broadside. I take the shot , hitting him double lung. he ran 40 yards before piling up.
> Thrilled to take him.


Congratulations


----------



## GTO63

Thank you! he field dressed 196 lbs he was a big boy.
Killed this big old girl the second week of the season, didnt weigh her but she was a big one


----------



## DL07

Punched my tag last night! Had this guy come in about 6 p.m. and put a sevr 2.0 through him and watched him fall.


----------



## GTO63

He's a dandy!!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## DL07

Thanks


----------



## BowtechHunter65

DL07 said:


> Punched my tag last night! Had this guy come in about 6 p.m. and put a sevr 2.0 through him and watched him fall.
> View attachment 7492507


Another monster falls, congratulations


----------



## arrowflinger79

I'm trying to get motivated to go out this evening. I have hunted in the rain a lot over the years but am hesitant because of hitting a buck Tuesday and not finding it due to circumstances out of my control. There is also currently a buck and doe bedded in the CRP behind my house that I will need to walk past to get to my stand. He's a younger buck and I have been watching him all day. Just wish he wasn't there because I don't want to run deer through the area I'm planning to hunt. Good luck to everyone out tonight.


----------



## dduff1

2X_LUNG said:


> My son and I went out last night. Well, he stuck a dandy! Still can't sleep. Lol
> View attachment 7491204
> View attachment 7491205
> View attachment 7491206
> View attachment 7491207
> View attachment 7491208
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Congrats. Love seeing the young hunters get it done!


----------



## dduff1

Tellis88 said:


> Southern Ohio is heating up! I grunted this buck in on the 23rd and my cameras have been on fire the last few days.
> View attachment 7492291


Congrats


----------



## tyepsu

Got into stand on neighbor's property about 20 minutes ago. Should have hunted here this morning. Decided to hunt Pennsylvania this morning, since I had hardly hunted there this year. Pulled out my driveway this morning and saw a bruiser just off road, in field I'm now set up along. Hopefully he comes by tonight and hopefully rain holds off. Hunting very close to the Carroll/Columbiana County lines.


----------



## Eddie12

Some good ones on the ground so far. I’m beginning to wonder if someone didn’t put some deer repellent by my stand. lol 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

GTO63 said:


> Killed a nice buck on October 23 rd in Licking County. Killed a buck my buddy and I call Tank.
> Got in the stand at 3:00 at 6:05 I see movement to my right, I quickly realize its Tank! he was heading to my buddy which he was several hundred yards away, for some reason he turned towards me and came walking down the trail at 34 yards. I bleated at him stopping him broadside. I take the shot , hitting him double lung. he ran 40 yards before piling up.
> Thrilled to take him.


Congratulations Steve…..


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

DL07 said:


> Punched my tag last night! Had this guy come in about 6 p.m. and put a sevr 2.0 through him and watched him fall.
> View attachment 7492507


Awesome bro congrats 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I just rehung a set real quick now I’m tired and sweaty smh…..


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Think I’m about 30 ft up now lol


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## MRey

I got a smaller buck today, had a small rack but came out to about 100 ibs dressed, (I over ranged him and hit high) (20 ft in the stand) but at that angle it hit a rib near the top and artery and sliced through the heart, I think it ducked more than I anticipated too (no passthrough, and it destroyed the BH, I dropped it on the way out and ill take pictures of it if I find it. It was a raptortrick and it bent a blade bad, and slightly bent the Ferrule) he fell and passed away within 30 ft of the stand

Anyway I'm super stoked cause its sill good meat for the freezer, and congrats to anybody who has gotten a deer this year so far


----------



## IrishHunter1

Wind is swirling tonight… I don’t like it.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 7492603
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Looks like a great location Tim!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

So I am not hunting this year due to a TKR but tonight the bucks (3) are pushing does all over our yard. They are being harassed while trying to get some persimmons. Meigs Co.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

It’s almost game time....O-H


----------



## MRey

BowtechHunter65 said:


> It’s almost game time....O-H


I-O


----------



## msgtstevenmullins

MRey said:


> I-O


I-O


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> It’s almost game time....O-H


I-O!!


----------



## hdrking2003

MRey said:


> I got a smaller buck today, had a small rack but came out to about 100 ibs dressed, (I over ranged him and hit high) (20 ft in the stand) but at that angle it hit a rib near the top and artery and sliced through the heart, I think it ducked more than I anticipated too (no passthrough, and it destroyed the BH, I dropped it on the way out and ill take pictures of it if I find it. It was a raptortrick and it broke a blade off, and bent the Ferrule) he fell and passed away within 30 ft of the stand
> 
> Anyway I'm super stoked cause its sill good meat for the freezer, and congrats to anybody who has gotten a deer this year so far
> View attachment 7492617


Fill that freezer, congrats!!


----------



## IrishHunter1

5 does in Wayne Co tonight… nothing pushing or trailing them.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Seen 3 nice bucks and a few smaller ones and several does on the way to work tonight , 2 of the big ones were alone in the fields cruising the tree lines this was all in the last hour of light. Stark county


----------



## Sasamafras

MRey said:


> I got a smaller buck today, had a small rack but came out to about 100 ibs dressed, (I over ranged him and hit high) (20 ft in the stand) but at that angle it hit a rib near the top and artery and sliced through the heart, I think it ducked more than I anticipated too (no passthrough, and it destroyed the BH, I dropped it on the way out and ill take pictures of it if I find it. It was a raptortrick and it broke a blade off, and bent the Ferrule) he fell and passed away within 30 ft of the stand
> 
> Anyway I'm super stoked cause its sill good meat for the freezer, and congrats to anybody who has gotten a deer this year so far
> View attachment 7492617


Nice! Good eating congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Tim/OH said:


> Congratulations Steve…..
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf



Thanks Tim! I appreciate it.


----------



## MRey

Sasamafras said:


> Nice! Good eating congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hdrking2003 said:


> Fill that freezer, congrats!!


Thanks


----------



## RH1

2 does tonight. 1 came busting in like she was being chased at 330 but she didn't have any company 
A friend of mine said that he saw a big one this evening and alot of chasing. It should only get better as the week goes on


----------



## IClark

Man the weather looks great for next week. Lows in the high 20s down in gallia county. Heading down Monday.


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats tellis and GTO, a couple of stud bucks fo sho!

Had a couple smaller bucks cruising a trail this morning that a couple does were on earlier in the morning but nothing crazy. Shoulda probably popped a doe, but that time will come soon enough. Headed out to southern Richland tomorrow eve for my first sit of the year on that farm. Good luck all, strap in and stay safe!!


----------



## Meister

Just learned that one of the ones I was hoping to meet up with got taken tonight on a bordering property.. Ughh..


----------



## IClark

Meister said:


> Just learned that one of the ones I was hoping to meet up with got taken tonight on a bordering property.. Ughh..


Know the feeling.....


----------



## Meister

nevrrmind the date. New cam hadn't updated at that time.


----------



## RH1

Meister said:


> Just learned that one of the ones I was hoping to meet up with got taken tonight on a bordering property.. Ughh..


That sucks man. Good luck with the other ones


----------



## Green/OH

Slow night in Knox really thought they would be moving with the rain pushing out. Saw one nice 8 point grunting with every step and a few does. Stayed dry at least will be out in the morning


----------



## ohiobucks

Success in Knox Co today! Saw 4 different bucks this afternoon, this guy came in grunting with every other step it seemed. 25 yard quartering away, he ran about 50 yards and piled up. 

Dropped him off at Raber’s on the way home, we’ll have some fresh hot pepper cheese sticks come Wednesday


----------



## Green/OH

Congratulations! Nice buck


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Success in Knox Co today! Saw 4 different bucks this afternoon, this guy came in grunting with every other step it seemed. 25 yard quartering away, he ran about 50 yards and piled up.
> 
> Dropped him off at Raber’s on the way home, we’ll have some fresh hot pepper cheese sticks come Wednesday


Captain consistency strikes again!! Lol. Congrats Tom on a great buck!! Enjoy the deliciousness once it’s done at Raber’s!!


----------



## IClark

ohiobucks said:


> Success in Knox Co today! Saw 4 different bucks this afternoon, this guy came in grunting with every other step it seemed. 25 yard quartering away, he ran about 50 yards and piled up.
> 
> Dropped him off at Raber’s on the way home, we’ll have some fresh hot pepper cheese sticks come Wednesday


Beautiful buck! Congrats!!!!


----------



## muzzypower

Heading to Se ohio nov6-11? Good timing?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ohiobucks said:


> Success in Knox Co today! Saw 4 different bucks this afternoon, this guy came in grunting with every other step it seemed. 25 yard quartering away, he ran about 50 yards and piled up.
> 
> Dropped him off at Raber’s on the way home, we’ll have some fresh hot pepper cheese sticks come Wednesday


Great job, congratulations


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Pretty good daytime movement in Athens. Finally put my eyes on a couple 140+ deer today at 9:45am and 4:30. Just wasn’t in exactly the right place. Wife texted me this from the cabin while I was in the stand. Not sure how this will show in the post.


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Headed out now in Columbiana county. Cams are looking good, hoping to see some movement this morning.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Wind is swirling terrible this am. Already been blown twice. Can’t decide if I should move but don’t know if elsewhere would be different. If this doe keeps blowing me, she may catch an arrow.


----------



## Tim/OH

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Wind is swirling terrible this am. Already been blown twice. Can’t decide if I should move but don’t know if elsewhere would be different. If this doe keeps blowing me, she may catch an arrow.


Might need to give her a dirt nap lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Wind will swirl for a min and then stop for a few mins 

Just rattled let see what happens


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I need this corn field to be combined asap lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> Success in Knox Co today! Saw 4 different bucks this afternoon, this guy came in grunting with every other step it seemed. 25 yard quartering away, he ran about 50 yards and piled up.
> 
> Dropped him off at Raber’s on the way home, we’ll have some fresh hot pepper cheese sticks come Wednesday


Atta boy congrats 



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Slow morning for me. Bumped 2 in the field on the walk in but nothing from the stand


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a small buck run by with his nose to the ground….he was running down the edge of a cornfield 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Doinfire08

muzzypower said:


> Heading to Se ohio nov6-11? Good timing?


Muzzy I’ll be off and in the woods November 4-10. Looks to be good days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRey

Follow up from my previous post
The BH has been found! The ferrule wasn't too bad, it spins a tiny bit off axis, but it bent the blade where it hit the upper rib, and I just realized these are non replaceable blades🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Wind was rough this am. Educated the entire herd I feel like. The buck in the pic on my post above that the wife sent has shown up at the cabin clover field two nights in a row so I’m going to sit there tonight and see if he makes it three nights in a row.


----------



## Whiskyhunter

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Wind is swirling terrible this am. Already been blown twice. Can’t decide if I should move but don’t know if elsewhere would be different. If this doe keeps blowing me, she may catch an arrow.


Same here in licking county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Glad you guys are finally getting some cooler temps. Was beginning to think you all were gonna have to pull out the camo tank tops and flip flops lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Will be trying hard to get my wife and daughter a deer next week......if they can handle the cold


----------



## kevinslack

I got bucks chasing doe's in Roseville Ohio, so I think it has started. I haven't seen where anyone said it's on but here's picture of a probably close to a 130 after doe.


----------



## IClark

My boy wanted his buck euro mounted. Decided it was time for me to learn. Did slow simmer for roughly 4 hours while intermentantly power washing. Went to Sallys salon and got some 40 creme to whiten it. Here's the finished project.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> My boy wanted his buck euro mounted. Decided it was time for me to learn. Did slow simmer for roughly 4 hours while intermentantly power washing. Went to Sallys salon and got some 40 creme to whiten it. Here's the finished project.
> View attachment 7493071
> View attachment 7493072


Looks great, you can seal the skull by brushing on white Elmer’s glue cut with water. It’s what I do and did for my customers when I did taxidermy.


----------



## chief razor

Great looking euro. Well done!


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Looks great, you can seal the skull by brushing on white Elmer’s glue. It’s what I do and did for my customers when I did taxidermy.


Just straight elmers?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Just straight elmers?


I edited my post but cut it with water to a consistently slightly thinner than latex paint. It goes on white but dries clear.


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I edited my post but cut it with water to a consistently slightly thinner than latex paint. It goes on white but dries clear.


Ok thanks!


----------



## hdrking2003

kevinslack said:


> I got bucks chasing doe's in Roseville Ohio, so I think it has started. I haven't seen where anyone said it's on but here's picture of a probably close to a 130 after doe.
> View attachment 7493053


Yeah my buddy scored a 165” around NOON today. He Had two shooters come in chasing a doe, and one shooter left in the back of his truck. Watched a lil vid of the other shooter still chasing the doe after he put his buck down. This was Knox Co.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> My boy wanted his buck euro mounted. Decided it was time for me to learn. Did slow simmer for roughly 4 hours while intermentantly power washing. Went to Sallys salon and got some 40 creme to whiten it. Here's the finished project.
> View attachment 7493071
> View attachment 7493072


Looks awesome, great job my friend!!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Looks awesome, great job my friend!!


Thanks!! I'm sure it ain't perfect but it was kinda fun and rewarding


----------



## RH1

I just had a huge 10 get past me. I just couldn't get a clear lane to shoot


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> I just had a huge 10 get past me. I just couldn't get a clear lane to shoot


Great to hear some big boys are up on their feet.


----------



## hdrking2003

The heat is on in southern Richland! Seen 4 smaller bucks chasing does hard since I got here at 3, and just had a big shooter behind me at 80 yards for the past 30 mins. I stopped him with grunts n bleats but he still wouldn’t come to me. He made a scrape then kept on down the trail he was on. Maybe these little bucks chasing will bring him back this way.


----------



## The Phantom

I'll be in the stand in Licking county before shooting light tomorrow.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Green/OH

Glad everyone is seeing some movement and knocking some down my morning was pretty slow in Knox will be off work starting Tuesday and the forecast looks good cold temps and high pressure good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tim/OH

Besides that small buck I seen…a doe and her fawn came through this morning 

Perfect weather for the week coming


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Probably will hunt the licking county property tomorrow since it’s right by the job


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

I seen 2 really good bucks this evening. I will be back in the tree bright and early tomorrow


----------



## cope-77

Super slow night for me tonight, worst of the year so far, one doe a 100 out before dark, nothing but wind other than that, not even squirrels messing around. Thursday starts my rutacation, and the weather looks great then. We’ll see, good luck everyone.


----------



## hdrking2003

Seen action start to finish tonight, the chase was on with at least 1/2 dozen different bucks. Seen a big shooter from the stand, about hit two others on the way home, and I have a nice doe in the back of my truck. Almost as good as it gets......almost lol. Raber’s in the morning!!


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> I seen 2 really good bucks this evening. I will be back in the tree bright and early tomorrow


God luck Ron 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

November is here…..


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## irishhacker

muzzypower said:


> Heading to Se ohio nov6-11? Good timing?


Perfect timing..


----------



## Whiskyhunter

The Phantom said:


> I'll be in the stand in Licking county before shooting light tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


See anything yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed91Cummins

I had a 130” buck come in at 6:10pm last night. I was ground hunting and rushed the shot. No blood just a patch of white chest hair. My cam showed bucks at 5:30am this morning. Bigger bucks that what I was getting.


----------



## RH1

1 lone doe early this morning and just saw a buck chase a doe into a thick bottom


----------



## Tim/OH

Heavy heavy 8 pt just showed up on my cam….he wasn’t past his ears but had lots of mass and was fully mature


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## MRey

Definitely chasing does hard today, hopefully I can fill my second tag with a nice doe this week
good luck everybody


----------



## The Phantom

Had three at the top of the hill when I pulled in, one in the field on my way to the stand, and three in the woods behind the stand. All before 630.

Saw the back half of two about 1030.

Slow day.


----------



## zjung

Slow day for me as well. I was torn between two different farms. I chose wrong. Saw one little guy at 10 but had one the better bucks walk by my stand at 20 yards on the farm I almost went to










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

On doe patrol in Knox today, saw 4 different bucks this morning, the biggest being 100” 8pt. Just got back in the woods for this afternoon’s hunt.

Good luck all!


----------



## Meister

Bucks everywhere this morning and even 2pm leaving a job.


----------



## jk918

Hunted mogan till 12 only 1 doe at about 930 am.


----------



## tyepsu

Hunted Carroll county until 10AM and didn't see a deer. Took my young pup in for wellness check and first round of shots at 1pm and been back in a stand since 220. I'm seeing a few scrapes but my cams have been slow and the only rut activity I saw was a yearling chasing a doe at last light last night. Off work until the 15th. Hope things pick up


----------



## Tim/OH

Running a little late today but just got settled about 15 mins ago…..was talking to the owner a bit

I’m in licking county this evening….going after high rise

I wouldn’t mind laying eyes on that heavy 8 from this morning l, so I can get a better look at him


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Meister

tyepsu said:


> Hunted Carroll county until 10AM and didn't see a deer. Took my young pup in for wellness check and first round of shots at 1pm and been back in a stand since 220. I'm seeing a few scrapes but my cams have been slow and the only rut activity I saw was a yearling chasing a doe at last light last night. Off work until the 15th. Hope things pick up


Stay at it. The deer I was seeing were in southern Stark and the bigger in Carroll. Hunt the does boys.


----------



## tyepsu

Just shot what looks to be a stud. Saw him bed down about 75 yards, tried to get up and fell back over. Going to give it a few before getting down


----------



## cgs1967

tyepsu said:


> Just shot what looks to be a stud. Saw him bed down about 75 yards, tried to get up and fell back over. Going to give it a few before getting down


Great job. Pictures later please.


----------



## Tim/OH

High rise is at my cam right now…only if he would have came by 3 hrs ago smh


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tyepsu

Little bit of ground shrinkage but had a split second to decide. Big bodied buck. Was slightly quartering to, but it was my only shot opportunity, as he was hot after a doe. He broke off arrow as he ran. Made it about 65 yards and piled up. Last 20, Ray Charles could have followed the blood.


----------



## zjung

tyepsu said:


> Little bit of ground shrinkage but had a split second to decide. Big bodied buck. Was slightly quartering to, but it was my only shot opportunity, as he was hot after a doe. He broke off arrow as he ran. Made it about 65 yards and piled up. Last 20, Ray Charles could have followed the blood.


Great buck! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

tyepsu said:


> Little bit of ground shrinkage but had a split second to decide. Big bodied buck. Was slightly quartering to, but it was my only shot opportunity, as he was hot after a doe. He broke off arrow as he ran. Made it about 65 yards and piled up. Last 20, Ray Charles could have followed the blood.


Good one man, congrats!


----------



## whitetail3131

Congratulations


----------



## Meister

Nice! What'd I tell ya? Lol


----------



## cgs1967

tyepsu said:


> Little bit of ground shrinkage but had a split second to decide. Big bodied buck. Was slightly quartering to, but it was my only shot opportunity, as he was hot after a doe. He broke off arrow as he ran. Made it about 65 yards and piled up. Last 20, Ray Charles could have followed the blood.


Great buck. Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

tyepsu said:


> Little bit of ground shrinkage but had a split second to decide. Big bodied buck. Was slightly quartering to, but it was my only shot opportunity, as he was hot after a doe. He broke off arrow as he ran. Made it about 65 yards and piled up. Last 20, Ray Charles could have followed the blood.


Awesome!! Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## IClark

tyepsu said:


> Little bit of ground shrinkage but had a split second to decide. Big bodied buck. Was slightly quartering to, but it was my only shot opportunity, as he was hot after a doe. He broke off arrow as he ran. Made it about 65 yards and piled up. Last 20, Ray Charles could have followed the blood.


Great buck! Congrats!!!!


----------



## IClark

My oldest daughter age 8 got her first deer last evening. Only deer we saw but she made it count!


----------



## DL07

Congrats to the young Lady!


----------



## RH1

Great job to your daughter!!


----------



## RH1

Man I hope my shooter shows up soon. 
Yesterday's late night Mexican is starting to move low!


----------



## DL07

The cool air we have this morning may feel good after that burrito passes....lol


----------



## z7hunter11

IClark said:


> My oldest daughter age 8 got her first deer last evening. Only deer we saw but she made it count!
> 
> View attachment 7493923
> View attachment 7493924
> View attachment 7493925


Ya’ll are some machines! Congrats


----------



## jsh909

Great job guys and gals.

Starting to get good movement in the Wayne/Holmes county area. Some good bucks are starting to drop too.


----------



## arrow179

The next 10 day forecast looks really good and should be lining up well for deer movement. Good luck to all you who haven’t stuck one yet!


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Man I hope my shooter shows up soon.
> Yesterday's late night Mexican is starting to move low!


Hahahaha….I hope he does too lol

You might need to climb down for a min or two lol



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

I assume this means I'm in the bedding area!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

tyepsu said:


> Little bit of ground shrinkage but had a split second to decide. Big bodied buck. Was slightly quartering to, but it was my only shot opportunity, as he was hot after a doe. He broke off arrow as he ran. Made it about 65 yards and piled up. Last 20, Ray Charles could have followed the blood.


Congratulations


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> My oldest daughter age 8 got her first deer last evening. Only deer we saw but she made it count!
> 
> View attachment 7493923
> View attachment 7493924
> View attachment 7493925


Congratulations to the young lady!


----------



## GTO63

IClark said:


> My oldest daughter age 8 got her first deer last evening. Only deer we saw but she made it count!
> 
> View attachment 7493923
> View attachment 7493924
> View attachment 7493925



Thats Awesome!!!!! Congrats to her and to you dad!!!


----------



## Doinfire08

Congrats to everyone that has harvested. I’m not gonna lie, sitting at work and seeing all these deer hitting the ground is really getting to me. Yes I’m jealous but happy. Good luck to anyone heading out this afternoon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

tyepsu said:


> Little bit of ground shrinkage but had a split second to decide. Big bodied buck. Was slightly quartering to, but it was my only shot opportunity, as he was hot after a doe. He broke off arrow as he ran. Made it about 65 yards and piled up. Last 20, Ray Charles could have followed the blood.


Congrats 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> My oldest daughter age 8 got her first deer last evening. Only deer we saw but she made it count!
> 
> View attachment 7493923
> View attachment 7493924
> View attachment 7493925


That’s awesome IClark a moment that you will never forget 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Quiet so far….licking county


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Quiet so far….licking county
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Here to.


----------



## troutbrian964

Well are they chasing yet or just getting started in Central ohio


----------



## cla5675

All quiet on the Greene/Warren border.


----------



## AmishMan007

RH1 said:


> Here to.


They are taking the corn off across the road. Maybe that will get some things moving. Otherwise, quiet here too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

They are chasing here in SE Ohio (Meigs). 3 nights in a row in our front yard.


----------



## zjung

Quiet in Medina county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRey

NE (lake and ashtabula co) ohio they are chasing like its going outta style








And we are getting some snow today


----------



## BowtechHunter65

MRey said:


> NE (lake and ashtabula co) ohio they are chasing like its going outta style
> View attachment 7494234
> 
> And we are getting some snow today
> View attachment 7494235


I’ll take the rut but you can keep the freezing precipitation


----------



## z7hunter11

Hunted Adam’s/Highland county border today. Perfect wind for a major travel area. Seen a nice looking dog a turkey and some squirrels ☹


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Rattled in a nice 8 around 5pm First time I've had a decent one respond to the horns in a long time , then had a little 6 come browsing by before dark. Stark County


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> That’s awesome IClark a moment that you will never forget
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


For sure Tim! What its all about!


----------



## Tim/OH

Got skunked tonight



Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Got skunked tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Lots of days left buddy!


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Got skunked tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Me to.. thinking about some sleep in the morning and a 10a to dark sit


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Me to.. thinking about some sleep in the morning and a 10a to dark sit


That’s a gd time to go out….over the yrs I’ve seen shooters cruising between 10-2


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Lots of days left buddy!


Yes sir it’s only the beginning…I’m hunting everyday no days off


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## jk918

Slow day in Morgan one doe and spike buck around 6pm that was it all day


----------



## chris1309

MRey said:


> NE (lake and ashtabula co) ohio they are chasing like its going outta style
> View attachment 7494234
> 
> And we are getting some snow today
> View attachment 7494235


I hunted Ashtabula off of RT 6 Mechanicsville Rd on Sunday and saw nothing...hunted my place in Leroy Monday and this morning and saw one little buck. Lots of fresh scrapes. One non resident buck last Wednesday on my camera. Hunted this evening just down the road in Geauga county and saw 4 does in the field heading out if the woods. Kinda bummed since tomorrow is the last of 3 weekdays I took off and haven't see any chasing. To top it off the wind and rain/snow wasn't ideal to hunt. Hoping tomorrow will be better. This buck is the only new one I've seen...usually by now I have at least 6 new ones on my camera.


----------



## Eddie12

Was fortunate to kill this big boy in Huron county earlier this evening. I’ve had him on camera since August. I got in the stand around 4 and he came in nose to the ground after a doe around 6:15. The shot wasn’t ideal but he turned to my left slightly quartering when I released. My arrow buried a little over half way in him and was lucky enough to get lungs. It was a 25 yard shot and he went about 150 yards. He’s a main frame 10 with split brows and my biggest to date. Pretty darn excited to say the least. Had another little 9 point come cruising by around 5:30. Been getting a lot of day and night time pics the last couple of days on my cams. It’s definitely that magical time of the year. Off to Raber’s in the AM for the first time. Very thankful and blessed! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Definitely a stud congrats man!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> My oldest daughter age 8 got her first deer last evening. Only deer we saw but she made it count!
> 
> View attachment 7493923
> View attachment 7493924
> View attachment 7493925


That’s awesome Isaac, the whole famn damily seems to be killing machines this time of year! Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Eddie12 said:


> Was fortunate to kill this big boy in Huron county earlier this evening. I’ve had him on camera since August. I got in the stand around 4 and he came in nose to the ground after a doe around 6:15. The shot wasn’t ideal but he turned to my left slightly quartering when I released. My arrow buried a little over half way in him and was lucky enough to get lungs. It was a 25 yard shot and he went about 150 yards. He’s a main frame 10 with split brows and my biggest to date. Pretty darn excited to say the least. Had another little 9 point come cruising by around 5:30. Been getting a lot of day and night time pics the last couple of days on my cams. It’s definitely that magical time of the year. Off to Raber’s in the AM for the first time. Very thankful and blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maaaaaan, look how wide that joker is! Big congrats to ya!


----------



## GTO63

Congrats Eddie Very nice buck.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

It was quiet last night and in fact, my cameras have been fairly dead the past couple days. Kind of weird. Back at it this am. I have this nagging thought that I push the deer around too much going in in the morning. I never have luck I’m the am. Strategically I feel it may be best to wait until 10ish to head in but 20+ years of morning hunting causes me to feel like I’m missing something if I’m not out there. Don’t know why, only shot one small deer in the am - ever.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Shot all my bigger deer in the morning between 9-10


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Oh I know a lot of people shoot a lot of deer in the am. I just haven’t been that fortunate. The way our property lays may have something to do with it. Our cabin is at a low point and when we leave to hunt we have to hike up several hills, across a few ridge lines and a long way through the woods to get to any decent spots. No matter how careful you are deer get pushed around.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

That’s a wide beast Eddie. Well done!


----------



## Tim/OH

Eddie12 said:


> Was fortunate to kill this big boy in Huron county earlier this evening. I’ve had him on camera since August. I got in the stand around 4 and he came in nose to the ground after a doe around 6:15. The shot wasn’t ideal but he turned to my left slightly quartering when I released. My arrow buried a little over half way in him and was lucky enough to get lungs. It was a 25 yard shot and he went about 150 yards. He’s a main frame 10 with split brows and my biggest to date. Pretty darn excited to say the least. Had another little 9 point come cruising by around 5:30. Been getting a lot of day and night time pics the last couple of days on my cams. It’s definitely that magical time of the year. Off to Raber’s in the AM for the first time. Very thankful and blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steady Eddie, congratulations bud



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

My nephew shot a nine point in northern Knox county yesterday morning.

I shot at an eight point and hit a twig yesterday afternoon in Licking county.


----------



## Eddie12

Thanks guys I appreciate it. He is 22 1/2” inside and 24” outside. I will post a few of my favorite pics from my Reveals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Good action the 28th-30th then ghost town. Even cameras are very slow.


----------



## IClark

z7hunter11 said:


> Ya’ll are some machines! Congrats


We're just blessed! Last year was tough.....guess this year we're just making up for it.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s awesome Isaac, the whole famn damily seems to be killing machines this time of year! Lol


Gotta be careful they don't kill all the deer on my farm! Lol


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Yesterday morning was dead here. This morning I've seen two shooters outside of range , 3 does and a 6 point . Only been daylight for an hour. Landowner got most the corn off last night so that helps


----------



## IrishHunter1

I’d rather get skunked than be at work!! Taking Friday and Monday off… can’t wait.
My cameras were slow the last couple days but went crazy last night and this morning… lots of chasing.


----------



## zjung

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Good action the 28th-30th then ghost town. Even cameras are very slow.


I’m in the same boat. This has been the slowest last few days of October and first couple in November I’ve ever had. This morning things seemed to change a bit. Had a couple decent bucks moving around 9. I’m off till the 15th. Thinking things will get better in the next couple days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Eddie12 said:


> Was fortunate to kill this big boy in Huron county earlier this evening. I’ve had him on camera since August. I got in the stand around 4 and he came in nose to the ground after a doe around 6:15. The shot wasn’t ideal but he turned to my left slightly quartering when I released. My arrow buried a little over half way in him and was lucky enough to get lungs. It was a 25 yard shot and he went about 150 yards. He’s a main frame 10 with split brows and my biggest to date. Pretty darn excited to say the least. Had another little 9 point come cruising by around 5:30. Been getting a lot of day and night time pics the last couple of days on my cams. It’s definitely that magical time of the year. Off to Raber’s in the AM for the first time. Very thankful and blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stud! Congratulations


----------



## chaded

Pretty dead this morning for me.


----------



## Eddie12

Very impressed with Raber meats. He weighed 196 lbs field dressed according to their scale. They caped him out this morning in about 15 minutes for an extra $20 bucks. Already got him in my stand up deep freezer for a shoulder mount. Enjoy the pics. 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Thats great!!! You'll love Rabers!!!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Back at it in Fairfield County for this evening hunt…my second cell cam came in today so I brought it with me and set it up, can’t wait to see what’s out here


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Back at it in Fairfield County for this evening hunt…my second cell cam came in today so I brought it with me and set it up, can’t wait to see what’s out here
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


GL Tim


----------



## MRey

I've had a nice buck (thats a regular) come by today while I was in the stand this evening (too bad I already tagged one) I'm hoping I see a nice mature doe come along but the movement has seemed to slow way down


----------



## Tim/OH

I got a stud on cam a big 8….at the spot I put the cam out yesterday wow


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> I got a stud on cam a big 8….at the spot I put the cam out yesterday wow
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Great!!!! Wheres the pic?🤔😉


----------



## Tim/OH

Here they go


















Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> Here they go
> View attachment 7494963
> 
> View attachment 7494964
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Very nice!!! Go get him!!!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Here they go
> View attachment 7494963
> 
> View attachment 7494964
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


He needs a trip to the processor Tim! GL


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Here they go
> View attachment 7494963
> 
> View attachment 7494964
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Awesome looking 8
Man there's not much better than a big 8 point. We have this one showing up this year. I don't think he is as big as the on you have pictures of but I will take him if given a chance


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Very nice!!! Go get him!!!!


I’m definitely going after him, might not be able to hunt this afternoon because of a doctors appt….but I will be out tomorrow morning 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> He needs a trip to the processor Tim! GL


Heck yeah he does…thanks man



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Awesome looking 8
> Man there's not much better than a big 8 point. We have this one showing up this year. I don't think he is as big as the on you have pictures of but I will take him if given a chance
> View attachment 7494974


Thanks Ron I just sent the pics to your son…that’s a nice looking 8 I would definitely send a arrow through him with no problem


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## glassguy2511

For the beginning of November, my hunting property sucks so far. Very very little chasing, havent seen many bucks cruising either. Several shooters showing up consistently throughout the night, only one day that I had a shooter during daylight.

It all depends on when you start getting a hot doe in the area. Without her, its slow. With her, hang on to your rear end because the action will be crazy.


----------



## cgs1967

The last few days of October were great. Been slow so far in November.


----------



## RH1

Not a single deer yet here. 
So much for being a perfect morning


----------



## The Phantom

This guy has been by at 830, 1030,and1230. Hope he brings dad or grandpa next time.


----------



## Bonecracker

Had two small bucks (4pt & small 8pt) chasing 3 does for 30mins around 10:15! At my decoy spot for an all day sit & nothing since!


----------



## Mao

The last two evenings I sat on a field edge with a Boss Buck decoy. I rattled/decoyed in 5 different bucks. Nothing big. This buck was the best of the bunch.


----------



## RH1

6hours in the stand this morning and not even the sound of a deer.


----------



## z7hunter11

Seen 2 doe’s and a small buck right after first light. Nothing after. Left the property at 12, look out in Neigbor’s field and there sits the big 10 I’m after laying with a doe. Highland county


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

cgs1967 said:


> The last few days of October were great. Been slow so far in November.


Same here. Took the morning off to get some work done and stopped by a local feed store. They said everyone has been saying it’s slow. That’s good for me, I figured we were just missing out since we had very little on camera all summer long. Late oct was rocking for us for about 3 days then nothing. Even the scrapes are slow. Maybe the late oct movement had more to do with the first significant drop in temps. Couldn’t ask for better weather.


----------



## Green/OH

I left this stand at noon today wasn’t even home when I got the notifications.. that sucks lol


----------



## z7hunter11

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7495289
> View attachment 7495290
> 
> I left this stand at noon today wasn’t even home when I got the notifications.. that sucks lol


Dude, about 10 years ago I was hunting a finger off a ridge top. To my right about 120 yards was another finger. (Generally the least productive of the 2) At one point there were 20 plus deer up there going crazy, chasing, grunting everything you could ever dream of. They bound off around 10 am going the opposite direction. I sit another hour, but my interest is so peaked at what I saw, I get down and head over there to sit in that stand the rest of the day. Get up in there look over at the other ridge I just left and the 2nd biggest deer I’ve ever laid eyes on in the woods is standing right below my other stand. I just starred into my binoculars in disbelief. I’ll never forget it. 160 plus Dark tined 12 pointer. Total beast!


----------



## z7hunter11

z7hunter11 said:


> .


----------



## Green/OH

z7hunter11 said:


> Dude, about 10 years ago I was hunting a finger off a ridge top. To my right about 120 yards was another finger. (Generally the least productive of the 2) At one point there were 20 plus deer up there going crazy, chasing, grunting everything you could ever dream of. They bound off around 10 am going the opposite direction. I sit another hour, but my interest is so peaked at what I saw, I get down and head over there to sit in that stand the rest of the day. Get up in there look over at the other ridge I just left and the 2nd biggest deer I’ve ever laid eyes on in the woods is standing right below my other stand. I just starred into my binoculars in disbelief. I’ll never forget it. 160 plus Dark tined 12 pointer. Total beast!


haha that’s the way it goes I guess.. not saying I would have shot this buck for sure but it would have been a nice change of pace from the fork horns I’ve been seeing lol


----------



## zjung

Well got skunked today in Wayne county. No deer this morning or this afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07

It was slow for my son and I tonight in Summit county also. No deer seen


----------



## RH1

Damn what a long day. 
9 hours total in the stand today and the only deer I seen was in the dark on the way out tonight. 
Well the way I see it, tomorrow can't be any worse


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Damn what a long day.
> 9 hours total in the stand today and the only deer I seen was in the dark on the way out tonight.
> Well the way I see it, tomorrow can't be any worse


Better than being at work I am sure...GL tomorrow!


----------



## IrishHunter1

Had 6 in the cut corn field in front of my house tonight as I got home from work… in the dark…. they were running all over, I assume a buck was chasing.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Slow until 6:20pm. I heard a ruckus and here comes a line of 3-4 does sprinting. One after the other. And behind them about 30 yards a decent 8. Kinda of funny...really dragging behind all of them a yearling.


----------



## pbuck

First sit for me in Monroe Co. this afternoon. 4 hrs 0 deer.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

4 does and one decent 8 point tonight , 5 young bucks chasing a doe yesterday . Stark county


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county
6:30 AM -7:00 PM 
Saw 10 different deer.
Had a shot at a four point and a yearling doe.
Passed on both.


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams Co. Got me a giant Halloween evening. He was on a doe. She had about a 4 min gap on him but it happened quick. Good luck guys.






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carbonotlead

Been hunting here in Hocking co. Pretty hard for a week now . Been super slow . Basket 8 being the biggest thing I've seen till this guy came in alone just cruising . Gave me 30 yrd . Broadside shot . Sorry for crappy pics . Congrats to the Adams giant and everyone else tagged out .


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Wow two outstanding deer. Congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tow dandies there from Adams and Athens Counties, congratulations to everyone who has wrapped a tag around some bone!


----------



## Tim/OH

2 awesome bucks congratulations y’all


Deer are on there feet this morning…couple of small bucks chasing does around 

I had a small 8 coming running in when I grunted a few times…that was pretty cool because he was grunting the whole time coming in

Hoping that big 8 will show his face this morning 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Anyone besides me find it hard to get motivated to get up on a cold morning?
All day sit yesterday.
Will Probably go out after lunch today.


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck Tim


----------



## IrishHunter1

In the tree, 3 does so far in Knox. Eating acorns… nothing following yet. 23 degrees here!


----------



## RH1

The Phantom said:


> Anyone besides me find it hard to get motivated to get up on a cold morning?
> All day sit yesterday.
> Will Probably go out after lunch today.


Yes. I sat all day yesterday and not a deer sighted. But I drug it out of bed again this morning. There was alot of deer movement Saturday through Tuesday then it shut down. 
Who knows maybe there all quarantined!


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> Good luck Tim


Thank you sir…gd luck to you to this afternoon 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

It’s 23 here and my heated vest and socks got me nice and toasty right now


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Perfect morning to kill a big boy


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Can’t wait until they cut this corn


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IrishHunter1

2 more does… 1 kept bleating & wagging her tail. WTH, how is there not a buck trailing her??


----------



## zjung

In Wayne county this morning. Had a doe and two fawns come in. They milled around for a bit. The doe just got chased off by a six point. Nice to finally see a bit of rut action


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Can’t wait until they cut this corn
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Here to!


----------



## pbuck

Heard a buck roar twice from across the hollow this morning while I was walking in. Just now got a glimpse of a buck of unknown size trailing a doe about 150 yds away. They disappeared before I could get my binos focused. 

Monroe Co.


----------



## murphy31

Nothing for me so far this morning on the Lake Ashtabula line. To nice to not be see anything


----------



## Bill3232

Not sure if this is the correct forum or net. I'm looking for a hunting partner in Ma, around Norfolk county.


----------



## RH1

Just had a real good buck cut in from the field Just short of me. He did not like my grunt call.


----------



## pbuck

Little fork horn cruising right under me and a doe following my trail in. She got a little nervous and turned tail.


----------



## RH1

Just had a decent 8point go by trailing a doe


----------



## Mexibilly

Seen a stud hard on a doe in a cut corn field around 10:30. Might be an all hang in my saddle in Wyandot county


----------



## RH1

Just had a small buck go through.
Man I'm glad I brought a few snacks


----------



## pbuck

RH1 said:


> Just had a small buck go through.
> Man I'm glad I brought a few snacks


What a difference a day makes, huh?


----------



## RH1

pbuck said:


> What a difference a day makes, huh?


Ya no kidding


----------



## hdrking2003

Aaaaaaaand the combine just pulled in, which is great for tomorrow’s hunt......not so much for tonight


----------



## DL07

The combine shouldnt bother your deer. For me i've noticed they stage right inside the wood line and hit the freshly picked fields as soon as the farms are done.


----------



## hdrking2003

DL07 said:


> The combine shouldnt bother your deer. For me i've noticed they stage right inside the wood line and hit the freshly picked fields as soon as the farms are done.


I wish I would have seen those results in the past lol. Pretty sure I’ve been skunked every time this has happened. Would love for tonight to be different tho, as I am also staged right inside the wood line


----------



## callmin

Richland county is really heating up. Just in time for my vac to start. Huge 200 plus non typical showed up this morning after disappearing for 3 months. Getting text from neighbors about deer running all over this morning. Can’t wait for 4 o’clock to get here and get outta here


----------



## z7hunter11

Slow day in Highland county. Forky early and a 6 point around 1130. Gonna pull an all dayer. Somebody tell the deer it’s November and cold!


----------



## IrishHunter1

Shoulda never went for lunch- walking back to stand got caught in the middle of a chase of 3 bucks after 1 doe. They are flying around now.


----------



## Doinfire08

Walked in around 1 o’clock to the spot I missed that monster last week and bumped a nice 10 point out of the clover field. He was alone but didn’t like my grunt call either. Although he did stand there for 10 minutes trying to figure out what I was and bailed. Should be a good afternoon. Good luck fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I fell victim to a Wendy's cheese burger today!
I'm so weak!
My son texted me that he was on his way and grabbed me a burger for lunch. 
I can't disappoint my son so I had to get out of the tree for a hour.


----------



## Doinfire08

I’m so hungry I could put ketchup on grass and eat it…literally starving in this tree. This tree bark don’t look too bad either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I fell victim to a Wendy's cheese burger today!
> I'm so weak!
> My son texted me that he was on his way and grabbed me a burger for lunch.
> I can't disappoint my son so I had to get out of the tree for a hour.


Probably better than this granola bar that I’m crunching on, although I might argue that my pb&j was better lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> I fell victim to a Wendy's cheese burger today!
> I'm so weak!
> My son texted me that he was on his way and grabbed me a burger for lunch.
> I can't disappoint my son so I had to get out of the tree for a hour.


I can think of a lot worse way to fall victim! LOL


----------



## cjcg7980

Shot this guy this morning cruising in meigs county. Nothing compared to the bucks you boys are posting, but good buck for our little parcel. Congrats to the others who posted.


----------



## mandrroofing

Pulling into my spot off the driveway on Wednesday the 3rd and low and behold This doe had 5 bucks with her.pic taken from my truck


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> Pulling into my spot off the driveway on Wednesday the 3rd and low and behold This doe had 5 bucks with her.pic taken from my truck


Oh my!![emoji15]


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cjcg7980 said:


> Shot this guy this morning cruising in meigs county. Nothing compared to the bucks you boys are posting, but good buck for our little parcel. Congrats to the others who posted.


Congratulations on a fine deer, ya can’t eat the bone. ;-)


----------



## kevinfoerster

Eddie12 said:


> Very impressed with Raber meats. He weighed 196 lbs field dressed according to their scale. They caped him out this morning in about 15 minutes for an extra $20 bucks. Already got him in my stand up deep freezer for a shoulder mount. Enjoy the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this an illinois deer?


----------



## GTO63

cjcg7980 said:


> Shot this guy this morning cruising in meigs county. Nothing compared to the bucks you boys are posting, but good buck for our little parcel. Congrats to the others who posted.


I think he is a cool buck!!!! Congrats to you from Licking County


----------



## kevinfoerster

Got an hour left here in the stand tonight. Nothing this morning and cams have been slow.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Seen one on the morning hunt , went home round noon , noticed bow was messed up before I went back out in afternoon. Ran to bow shop half hour away. Nothing they could do. Picked up another bow got it sighted in managed to get in stand at 445 , then messed up on a giant would've been my biggest yet. Got mad an left maybe try again some other time. Been out every morning an evening for almost two weeks. Honostly with the way this seasons been going with properties and bow issues and stuff I might just throw in the towel , good luck to the rest of you


----------



## z7hunter11

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Seen one on the morning hunt , went home round noon , noticed bow was messed up before I went back out in afternoon. Ran to bow shop half hour away. Nothing they could do. Picked up another bow got it sighted in managed to get in stand at 445 , then messed up on a giant would've been my biggest yet. Got mad an left maybe try again some other time. Been out every morning an evening for almost two weeks. Honostly with the way this seasons been going with properties and bow issues and stuff I might just throw in the towel , good luck to the rest of you


I’ve been there and not far from it now. The small parcel of land I have has been over ran by the Neigbor’s. They bought the neighboring 40 acres a couple of years ago and every bit of 10-15 dudes hunt it. Sometimes at once somehow. They’ve depleted the deer heard. Tomorrow may be a if it’s brown it’s down kinda day and I’ll focus on acquiring new land next year.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Had a doe and button buck come in eating at 5:30pm. At 5:45 a decent 8 running a doe spooked them all. Just before end of light had 4 does eventually get down wind.


----------



## RH1

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Seen one on the morning hunt , went home round noon , noticed bow was messed up before I went back out in afternoon. Ran to bow shop half hour away. Nothing they could do. Picked up another bow got it sighted in managed to get in stand at 445 , then messed up on a giant would've been my biggest yet. Got mad an left maybe try again some other time. Been out every morning an evening for almost two weeks. Honostly with the way this seasons been going with properties and bow issues and stuff I might just throw in the towel , good luck to the rest of you


Hang in there man. 
Bowhunting whitetail is not an easy task by any means.. it's full of ups and downs but the challenge is what makes it so fun, rewarding and frustrating all at the same time. It's definitely one of the most mentally challenging sports there is. 
Stay positive, it always turns around when you are least expecting it to


----------



## IClark

kevinfoerster said:


> Is this an illinois deer?


Thats an Ohio deer


----------



## Eddie12

No the buck I shot is absolutely an OH deer. I would not post a deer in IL on an OH thread. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

RH1 said:


> Hang in there man.
> Bowhunting whitetail is not an easy task by any means.. it's full of ups and downs but the challenge is what makes it so fun, rewarding and frustrating all at the same time. It's definitely one of the most mentally challenging sports there is.
> Stay positive, it always turns around when you are least expecting it to


Can’t agree with this more. I got spoiled last year and killed a nice buck on my first sit of my 2 week vacation. This year has been a struggle for sure. Gotta stick with it. It’ll make it so much more sweet if you succeed. If you don’t kill at least in late February you won’t be kicking yourself in the ass for not putting in your all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Same here. I always heard it was a great time to be in the woods when the corn was coming off.
I've had three episodes in the past five years when that happened and I didn't see a deer the whole time.



hdrking2003 said:


> I wish I would have seen those results in the past lol. Pretty sure I’ve been skunked every time this has happened. Would love for tonight to be different tho, as I am also staged right inside the wood line [emoji16]


----------



## Doinfire08

So ended up seeing two shooters this afternoon. First buck skirted the wood line about 20 yards in with a doe and she made her appearance in the clover, he never did. Heavy 8 point. As the doe got within 15 yards, my thumb release that I keep clipped on my bow string fell off and went straight to the ground. You can guess where the deer wen…so I climb down, make tons of noise looking through the leaves for my release and then about and hour and a half later a nice heavy 10 point came in to almost 25 yards. I planned to harvest that deer but something boogered him and he took a few leaps into the woods. He never blew so I don’t know what was up. Back at it in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Got in the stand in Licking county at noon.
Finally saw some deer at 6:15.
Saw at eight while hunting, (NOTHING CLOSE), and another eight on my way to the truck .(Different deer)
No chasing going on. Couldn't tell if any were bucks.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Doinfire08 said:


> So ended up seeing two shooters this afternoon. First buck skirted the wood line about 20 yards in with a doe and she made her appearance in the clover, he never did. Heavy 8 point. As the doe got within 15 yards, my thumb release that I keep clipped on my bow string fell off and went straight to the ground. You can guess where the deer wen…so I climb down, make tons of noise looking through the leaves for my release and then about and hour and a half later a nice heavy 10 point came in to almost 25 yards. I planned to harvest that deer but something boogered him and he took a few leaps into the woods. He never blew so I don’t know what was up. Back at it in the morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had this happen so I always have a backup on me. Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## RH1

zjung said:


> Can’t agree with this more. I got spoiled last year and killed a nice buck on my first sit of my 2 week vacation. This year has been a struggle for sure. Gotta stick with it. It’ll make it so much more sweet if you succeed. If you don’t kill at least in late February you won’t be kicking yourself in the ass for not putting in your all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, I haven't killed a buck with a Bow since 2016 when I killed my biggest ever. 
This is not as easy a task as what TV makes it out to be. You have to stay focused, stay positive and remember to have fun enjoying the greatest challenge of all, outsmarting a whitetail in his house!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

I don't disagree with any of you. Been bow hunting 17 years now . Just flat out tired of what it's turned into these days. Mainly trespassers property losses do to people leasing or others ruining it. I still get that " feeling " when a deer comes in but outside of that it's getting harder to stay motivated and determined to stick with it. Its a grind for sure and one I've enjoyed for years . Just losing the ambition to continue with the grind that's all. I'm In a competition this year so I'll stick out this season for my teammates and see where it goes from there. But anyhow don't want to take away from this threads purpose. Good luck to all and the rut seems to finally be here!


----------



## hdrking2003

The farmer ended up hitting the other fields and leaving the one I was off of alone. Not sure if he saw my truck or what but much appreciated. Had a couple young bucks cruise thru around 5pm, a button and his mom at 6pm, then once they cleared the area, all hell broke lose from about 6:30-dark. All smaller guys chasing does but always fun to see. Had to wait a while for the woods to calm down before getting out of the tree, then once on the ground they were at it again. At one point I felt the presence of something close as I tried to get out of there, I turned on my flashlight to see a small 8 point 7-10 yards right in front of me, staring right at me. It startled me at first then he grunted and I literally laughed out loud. Didn’t bother him or the other ones giving chase in that area, because he turned away from me and joined another buck in a chase right close by. Love this chit, even when I don’t bring anything home! Back out tomorrow before daylight. Good luck all! Strap in and stay safe!!


----------



## CAPTJJ

This public land buck got a pass this morning, would have been a nice close shot for my longbow... if he just had a matching right side.


----------



## IrishHunter1

A doe kept coming back and looking up at me, so she came home with me…was gonna wait until later to fill that tag, but she changed my mind. 
Had the same fork 4 come by 2-3x this evening, he looked lost & doesn’t know how this rut-thing works yet! As I was getting down, 3 does literally stopped at the tree I was climbing down and just looked up at me with my headlamp on. I had to scare them away to get down, it was weird. Gotta take tomorrow off, back in the stand Sunday morning.


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck everyone.
Headed to Licking county in a few.

O H


----------



## RH1

Good luck to you too..
I'm heading back to the tree that I had the action in yesterday. Hopefully that big one comes by about 20 yards closer than yesterday morning. 

I O


----------



## LONG RANGE

Update on my Ohio trip. Me and my son came up on the 31st to hunt public. I saw 4 shooters in 4 days. I also missed the biggest buck I have ever seen in the woods. I’d say he was a 160”+ main frame 10 point. 24 yards!!😭😭😭. Shot just over him. I know what I did. Still kicking myself. Oh well. Great week and plan to be back next year!! Y’all boys save us a few!😉


----------



## cjcg7980

Little better pic of my Meigs buck thanks for the kind comments good luck to u all


----------



## RH1

That's a cool looking buck. Congrats


----------



## z7hunter11

RH1 said:


> Right, I haven't killed a buck with a Bow since 2016 when I killed my biggest ever.
> This is not as easy a task as what TV makes it out to be. You have to stay focused, stay positive and remember to have fun enjoying the greatest challenge of all, outsmarting a whitetail in his house!


100% it’s no easy task. I’m speaking more to the loss of land and number of hunters. I’ve lost nearly all my private land the last 5 years to leases. I don’t blame land owners one bit, it’s just frustrating. I know people love growing the sport, but honestly I’m not a fan of it lol. I’m only 38 and cannot believe how hard it is to obtain private land from say just 10 years ago. There are so many hunters and apparently rich people willing to pay thousands for a month of rights to a property. Crazy times. But today’s a new day, c’mon deer movement! Good luck fellas.


----------



## hdrking2003

Perfect November morning in the whitetail woods of Ohio!!


----------



## Doinfire08

hdrking2003 said:


> Perfect November morning in the whitetail woods of Ohio!!


I’ll second that king! Beautiful morning! Quiet so far. Good luck fellas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Yes sir it is perfect out again this morning


----------



## Green/OH

Cold and crisp in Knox this morning saw four does by themselves so far awful quiet


----------



## zjung

A small buck and a lone doe here in Medina county this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Handful of does and 2 spikes moving thru so far, no sense of urgency. Also Knox.


----------



## Green/OH

Decent 8 pushing does to my west


----------



## Doinfire08

Small 8 point and a spike so far. They’re on their feet cruisin’ in Coshocton county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Chipmunks chasing every where here in tuscarawas county.. it's on


----------



## Meister

Perfect in Holmes, but no deer yet.


----------



## jsh909

cjcg7980 said:


> Little better pic of my Meigs buck thanks for the kind comments good luck to u all
> View attachment 7495936
> 
> View attachment 7495935


Very cool deer bud, and dang he looks like a tank!


----------



## doug_andrea

Yep... absolutely calm, beautiful morning. Hopefully my son can put down something with horns for his 12 birthday!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doinfire08

3 big nanny does just walked by in no hurry at all, not a single thing trailing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Hunted Knox last night on doe patrol, had a tank of a 10pt show up by himself at 6pm. Wide and tall antlers, not real heavy though. Came out of the woods, worked a scrape along the edge of an unpicked bean field, and went back in. He was in no hurry to get anywhere, no does around either. That was the only deer I saw.

At work for a few hours this morning, saw 6-8 does with yearlings on the drive in (Morrow, Knox, Delaware), no bucks seen.

Stick with it fellas, it could happen at any minute.


----------



## Mexibilly

this was 20min ago driving to another piece of public.


----------



## Green/OH

Finally saw some chasing in Knox 120ish 8 chased a doe in front of me and had her pinned in a thicket for 20 minutes or so until she finally broke away and took off running with him right behind her. I had to bail at 11 today won’t be able to make it back down until at least Monday evening good luck to everyone I’ll be following the thread closely!


----------



## doug_andrea

Just one small buck before legal light this morning.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Saw 3 bucks this morning. One really nice 10. Might regret passing him up.


----------



## cw2gsp

This light and variable wind has been tough to hunt. Seems to be swirling a lot.


----------



## hdrking2003

11 small bucks this morning, with the biggest being 115”-120” ten that came in right after my perfectly executed rattling sequence lol. All were either cruising or chasing. Seen a mess of does too. Getting ready to head to a different farm this evening. Good luck all!


----------



## Sunroofsuperman

Same. Seen 7 bucks but nothing worth shooting. All cruising


----------



## zjung

Alright guys, I need your opinions. It’s been unreal slow on my farms. With this warm weather moving through I’m considering going back to work this week and using my last week of vacation on the 15th to 19th leading into the full moon. What do you guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I shot this buck this morning. 
Definitely not my biggest buck but my first buck with a Bow since I killed my biggest ever in 2016.


----------



## hdrking2003

Great buck RH, congrats buddy!!


----------



## whitetail3131

zjung said:


> Alright guys, I need your opinions. It’s been unreal slow on my farms. With this warm weather moving through I’m considering going back to work this week and using my last week of vacation on the 15th to 19th leading into the full moon. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That always seems to be a better time. I don’t live in Ohio but have been hunting my buddy’s farm for over 15 years in southern Ohio Pike county. We are heading out Friday the 12th we have learned our lesson. Although we have killed earlier we found that the biggest bucks we have killed have been the 3rd week.


----------



## whitetail3131

Awesome buck congratulations


----------



## hdrking2003

zjung said:


> Alright guys, I need your opinions. It’s been unreal slow on my farms. With this warm weather moving through I’m considering going back to work this week and using my last week of vacation on the 15th to 19th leading into the full moon. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that’s a GREAT time to be in the woods! Seen many big bucks on their feet from mid November thru Thanksgiving.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

zjung said:


> Alright guys, I need your opinions. It’s been unreal slow on my farms. With this warm weather moving through I’m considering going back to work this week and using my last week of vacation on the 15th to 19th leading into the full moon. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I say this every year. There is no better time than November to be in the woods. That said...the does will come In heat regardless of temps. The warmer weather will push the actual breeding to occur mostly at night which is pretty much the norm. The bucks will be seeking round the clock for their next conquest.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> I shot this buck this morning.
> Definitely not my biggest buck but my first buck with a Bow since I killed my biggest ever in 2016.
> View attachment 7496133
> View attachment 7496135
> View attachment 7496136


Congrats buddy, nice buck!


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congrats buddy, nice buck!


Thanks man.


----------



## SPLUS1

zjung said:


> Alright guys, I need your opinions. It’s been unreal slow on my farms. With this warm weather moving through I’m considering going back to work this week and using my last week of vacation on the 15th to 19th leading into the full moon. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always plan on being in my proven areas after the 13 of nov.this year is no different Nov 15-20 is when I see what I'm after


----------



## Mexibilly

I had a decent 2.5yr old buck behind me 60yd down wind. Nothing to crazy he was doin just browsing and eating acorns. Around 2:30 today. Now I have two does bedded 45yds from me. All on public land


----------



## zjung

RH1 said:


> I shot this buck this morning.
> Definitely not my biggest buck but my first buck with a Bow since I killed my biggest ever in 2016.
> View attachment 7496133
> View attachment 7496135
> View attachment 7496136


Congrats man! Great deer and great shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW683

Had a great morning in central Ohio.Saw 3 different shooters this morning all on does and 6 other small bucks. Gave this one a ride home in the truck. Mainframe 6x6 with 14 scoreable points.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

JW683 said:


> Had a great morning in central Ohio this morning. Saw 3 different shooters this morning all on does and 6 other small bucks. Gave this one a ride home in the truck. Mainframe 6x6 with 14 scoreable points.


Congratulations on a fine whitetail...


----------



## Meister

Having little luck around home, the wife an I decided to head south this morning to a private place we hunt in killbuck. Haven't been there all year (but, there have been a few others that have been hunting it), no cams, no feed, no nothing.

As I'm hunting with my recurve only, I figured I'd sit with my wife on a rock (size of a house) for awhile.. Pretty slow morning only seeing glimpses of a couple and at 10 I decided to go check a point and sit a bit myself. Well, on my way there (about a half mile hike) I crossed paths with 2 does who had a small guy harassing them in the pasture. Does caught me n off they went.. I made my way into the woods and 40 yards below me jumped 6 deer. 2 bucks, who were locked on a single one of the does.. One was wide and big from my perspective. They headed right toward my wife.. Not 2 minutes later she called n said she drilled a big wide one n thinks she saw it go down but lost sight of it.. So back the half mile i go, this time through the woods.

I got to her n had her direct me to where the shot was. She kept saying right there, but I saw no sign. I look 10' down the hill from me and said yup, he's dead. Blood bath from a rage 2 blade and her Horton Vision. Ended up a perfect heart shot on her biggest buck ever. We were pumped!

Home in Stark now and I'm finishing the evening in my box blind with the ol recurve I hand. My goal is anything over 100" inside of 15 yards. Lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meister said:


> View attachment 7496178
> View attachment 7496179
> View attachment 7496180
> View attachment 7496181
> View attachment 7496182
> View attachment 7496183
> View attachment 7496184
> 
> Having little luck around home, the wife an I decided to head south this morning to a private place we hunt in killbuck. Haven't been there all year (but, there have been a few others that have been hunting it), no cams, no feed, no nothing.
> 
> As I'm hunting with my recurve only, I figured I'd sit with my wife on a rock (size of a house) for awhile.. Pretty slow morning only seeing glimpses of a couple and at 10 I decided to go check a point and sit a bit myself. Well, on my way there (about a half mile hike) I crossed paths with 2 does who had a small guy harassing them in the pasture. Does caught me n off they went.. I made my way into the woods and 40 yards below me jumped 6 deer. 2 bucks, who were locked on a single one of the does.. One was wide and big from my perspective. They headed right toward my wife.. Not 2 minutes later she called n said she drilled a big wide one n thinks she saw it go down but lost sight of it.. So back the half mile i go, this time through the woods.
> 
> I got to her n had her direct me to where the shot was. She kept saying right there, but I saw no sign. I look 10' down the hill from me and said yup, he's dead. Blood bath from a rage 2 blade and her Horton Vision. Ended up a perfect heart shot on her biggest buck ever. We were pumped!
> 
> Home in Stark now and I'm finishing the evening in my box blind with the ol recurve I hand. My goal is anything over 100" inside of 15 yards. Lol


What great buck, congratulations to your wife!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hey Fellas, don’t forget to set you clocks, watches, cams back one hour tonight.


----------



## zjung

Just a small buck cruising tonight. My favorite buck on the property showed up at last light. Just a tall goofy rack.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

197#. Had to stand in my rafters and pick up the scale. Backs sore now lol.. 20" inside! No idea what he'll score. 

I only had 1 3 point come in tonight.


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, this thread seems to be on fire this year! Lots of great bucks taking a dirt nap! Congrats JW and to your wife Meister!!


----------



## AmishMan007

Was able to get this guy tonight! Have hunted every year since 2014 with my bow and this is the first one I was able to put down! Feel very blessed!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

AmishMan007 said:


> Was able to get this guy tonight! Have hunted every year since 2014 with my bow and this is the first one I was able to put down! Feel very blessed!


Congratulations


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> Was able to get this guy tonight! Have hunted every year since 2014 with my bow and this is the first one I was able to put down! Feel very blessed!


Aaaaaaand another!! Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## AmishMan007

Thank you all!


----------



## Meister

AmishMan007 said:


> Was able to get this guy tonight! Have hunted every year since 2014 with my bow and this is the first one I was able to put down! Feel very blessed!


Hell ya! But you don't look Amish. Lol


----------



## Latty

Meister said:


> Hell ya! But you don't look Amish. Lol


Oh he is though…… The deacons just don’t know that he goes undercover on the weekends….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Congrats to everyone. Those are some fine deer. We’ve seen several “first with a bow” over the past couple weeks which is outstanding!


----------



## The Phantom

Great shot RH1.
What broadhead?


----------



## RH1

AmishMan007 said:


> Was able to get this guy tonight! Have hunted every year since 2014 with my bow and this is the first one I was able to put down! Feel very blessed!


Great job on a great looking deer bud
Congratulations


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> I shot this buck this morning.
> Definitely not my biggest buck but my first buck with a Bow since I killed my biggest ever in 2016.
> View attachment 7496133
> View attachment 7496135
> View attachment 7496136


Nice buck Ron congratulations 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Meister said:


> View attachment 7496178
> View attachment 7496179
> View attachment 7496180
> View attachment 7496181
> View attachment 7496182
> View attachment 7496183
> View attachment 7496184
> 
> Having little luck around home, the wife an I decided to head south this morning to a private place we hunt in killbuck. Haven't been there all year (but, there have been a few others that have been hunting it), no cams, no feed, no nothing.
> 
> As I'm hunting with my recurve only, I figured I'd sit with my wife on a rock (size of a house) for awhile.. Pretty slow morning only seeing glimpses of a couple and at 10 I decided to go check a point and sit a bit myself. Well, on my way there (about a half mile hike) I crossed paths with 2 does who had a small guy harassing them in the pasture. Does caught me n off they went.. I made my way into the woods and 40 yards below me jumped 6 deer. 2 bucks, who were locked on a single one of the does.. One was wide and big from my perspective. They headed right toward my wife.. Not 2 minutes later she called n said she drilled a big wide one n thinks she saw it go down but lost sight of it.. So back the half mile i go, this time through the woods.
> 
> I got to her n had her direct me to where the shot was. She kept saying right there, but I saw no sign. I look 10' down the hill from me and said yup, he's dead. Blood bath from a rage 2 blade and her Horton Vision. Ended up a perfect heart shot on her biggest buck ever. We were pumped!
> 
> Home in Stark now and I'm finishing the evening in my box blind with the ol recurve I hand. My goal is anything over 100" inside of 15 yards. Lol


Congratulations to your wife great buck



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

AmishMan007 said:


> Was able to get this guy tonight! Have hunted every year since 2014 with my bow and this is the first one I was able to put down! Feel very blessed!


Congratulations man


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Dark til dark in Licking county yesterday.
Saw a total of 12 deer.
Had a six or eight point come through before 8.
Later had a button buck, spike, and yearling.
Then a couple does out of range.
And a few does in the field.
No chasing.
Hope this week is better.


----------



## Tim/OH

I didn’t hunt yesterday at all but I’m out this morning in licking county….hoping high rise show his face

Had a doe and a fawn come through l, she was grunting the whole time….no bucks following smh


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IrishHunter1

2 does & 2 fawns in Knox. Totally calm and relaxed.


----------



## Tim/OH

Cams have been slow


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Nice buck Ron congratulations
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thanks Tim. 
First buck with my bow since I shot my 162" in 2016. I have to admit that even though this buck was far from a giant it sure felt good to put a arrow through one . 2 deer with my bow this season and both heart shots. 
Feeling pretty good


----------



## Meister

0 in Stark so far. Crazy. It's Nov 7.


----------



## jk918

All day sit in Morgan yesterday 4 doe, a button buck and spike buck, haven't noticed any chasing yet, although does were very skittish


----------



## IrishHunter1

Another doe with a spike buck grunting behind her.


----------



## Mexibilly

Slowest morning in the area I hunt. Yesterday consistent movement today only two does. Heatwave of weather due today and the week so who knows what will happen with the deer movement. Wyandot co.


----------



## thirdhandman

Delete


----------



## thirdhandman

JW683 said:


> Had a great morning in central Ohio.Saw 3 different shooters this morning all on does and 6 other small bucks. Gave this one a ride home in the truck. Mainframe 6x6 with 14 scoreable points.


Beautiful buck. Taking the time to clean the buck up for the picture makes it look awesome. Something like one would see in the magazines. Nice job!


----------



## thirdhandman

Meister said:


> View attachment 7496178
> View attachment 7496179
> View attachment 7496180
> View attachment 7496181
> View attachment 7496182
> View attachment 7496183
> View attachment 7496184
> 
> Having little luck around home, the wife an I decided to head south this morning to a private place we hunt in killbuck. Haven't been there all year (but, there have been a few others that have been hunting it), no cams, no feed, no nothing.
> 
> As I'm hunting with my recurve only, I figured I'd sit with my wife on a rock (size of a house) for awhile.. Pretty slow morning only seeing glimpses of a couple and at 10 I decided to go check a point and sit a bit myself. Well, on my way there (about a half mile hike) I crossed paths with 2 does who had a small guy harassing them in the pasture. Does caught me n off they went.. I made my way into the woods and 40 yards below me jumped 6 deer. 2 bucks, who were locked on a single one of the does.. One was wide and big from my perspective. They headed right toward my wife.. Not 2 minutes later she called n said she drilled a big wide one n thinks she saw it go down but lost sight of it.. So back the half mile i go, this time through the woods.
> 
> I got to her n had her direct me to where the shot was. She kept saying right there, but I saw no sign. I look 10' down the hill from me and said yup, he's dead. Blood bath from a rage 2 blade and her Horton Vision. Ended up a perfect heart shot on her biggest buck ever. We were pumped!
> 
> Home in Stark now and I'm finishing the evening in my box blind with the ol recurve I hand. My goal is anything over 100" inside of 15 yards. Lol


She looks like one happy camper as well as your daughter. Congratulations to all on a dandy buck.


----------



## thirdhandman

zjung said:


> Just a small buck cruising tonight. My favorite buck on the property showed up at last light. Just a tall goofy rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like this buck may have been in some kind of rear end accident.


----------



## arrow179

Sat from 3:30 until dark and saw 6 bucks 3 does. Bucks pushing the does but they weren’t real receptive. Had a decent 10pt come past at less than 10yds and did buck growl while chasing the does. With a doe tag only in my pocket I can’t seem to get the does to come in range! Edit to add: this was Delaware Co


----------



## MRey

Last day of vacation for me  I'm going to do another sit from 1100 to sundown, hopefully a nice mature doe is in the cards today for me

By the way, diced potatoes with venison burgers, on a Blackstone is always a nice way to start a cool day with the family









GL everybody


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Had a 7 point push a doe through 10 min ago , then along came johnny hiker with his backpack on neighboring property smfh.. stark county


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Been slow for me in Columbiana county. Have a good buck (to me anyway) hanging out pretty steady though. Hoping to introduce him to Iron Will at some point. Would easily be my best buck. Off this week to try to hunt him down.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BlackSunshyne said:


> Been slow for me in Columbiana county. Have a good buck (to me anyway) hanging out pretty steady though. Hoping to introduce him to Iron Will at some point. Would easily be my best buck. Off this week to try to hunt him down.
> View attachment 7496513


He would make a nice mount!


----------



## mandrroofing

Any movement? Just got into stand central Ohio 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07

Nothing so far in Noble County. We got in the blind at noon. But of course we didnt hunt this morning and the buck my sons hoping to harvest was on camera in front of our blind for 45 minutes.


----------



## Hampton3

jk918 said:


> All day sit in Morgan yesterday 4 doe, a button buck and spike buck, haven't noticed any chasing yet, although does were very skittish


I was in Morgan Co. Friday night, Saturday morning and didn’t see any chasing either. Saw two doe and two 4 points.


----------



## hdrking2003

Reluctantly sat today out since it was so nice. Decided to go golfing then run the dogs instead. These are good times too. I’m sure there’s booners running all around my stands today because of it tho lol.


----------



## Green/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Reluctantly sat today out since it was so nice. Decided to go golfing then run the dogs instead. These are good times too. I’m sure there’s booners running all around my stands today because of it tho lol.










Wife got put on call yesterday night so I could have made it out this morning but decided to skip to get some stuff done around here….I don’t want to talk about it. Haha


----------



## hdrking2003

Green/OH said:


> View attachment 7496638
> Wife got put on call yesterday night so I could have made it out this morning but decided to skip to get some stuff done around here….I don’t want to talk about it. Haha


Bro, that right there is one of the main reasons that I sold my trail cams lol. 2017 had a huge typical 12, twenty yards from my stand on a morning that I decided to sleep in and do things around the house. I definitely feel your pain!


----------



## Green/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Bro, that right there is one of the main reasons that I sold my trail cams lol. 2017 had a huge typical 12, twenty yards from my stand on a morning that I decided to sleep in and do things around the house. I definitely feel your pain!


That’s what I told the wife this morning it has probably been happening for years but at least I never knew about it before .. oh well still plenty of good hunting left….but that one hurt lol


----------



## Mao

Only came down for lunch the last couple days. Seeing little guys on the move with the exception of a probable shooter pushing a doe hard and grunting yesterday. No new deer on cams. Trying the buck decoy tonight overlooking a brushy field and a CRP field. Coshocton County.


----------



## pbuck

Just had a basket 8 cruise by about 120 yds down the hollow. Monroe Co.

Edit….
I can now hear a buck chasing a doe on the other side of the hollow. They’re tearing it down!


----------



## pbuck

Anyone else have a fall turkey tag? I have a bunch of birds that are slowly coming my way. I don’t know that I want to mess up a good deer hunt but……


----------



## mandrroofing

Looooong walk back to the truck tonight 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doinfire08

I don’t have enough arrows in my quiver to deplete the population of squirrels that are driving me nuts right now. I keep thinking it’s deer chasing and I look over to see squirrels having family reunions. Apparently When praying to God at night for chasing, we have to be more specific! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Hunting homestand again. 0 so far. Can hear mowers, blowers, dogs and kids. All while my cams are blowing up from 3 smaller bucks chasing a doe at a place 20 minutes north..


This urban stuff gets frustrating sometimes just because of all the noises. This is exactly why we went to the big woods in killbuck yesterday. It was awesome even before my wife killed one just because it was so peaceful.. 

Cams are ghosted here at home. The only one that met my current criteria (100" with recurve) I've had got whacked today almost a mile away..


----------



## callmin

Kinda strange in Richland. Driving at dusk deer everywhere with decent chasing. Hunted last night and saw my target buck at about 60 yds on a scrape. 8 does came to the field which put me between him and the does and he didn’t even come over to check them if he would have he’d have walked by me at 18 yds. He went to other way


----------



## pbuck

I just shot over the back of a BIG 10 pt. @ 30 yds. The low sun is lighting me up like a lamp and he saw me draw. I thought I held low but he dropped at the shot and the arrow went right over him.


----------



## IClark

Is it just me or is this year going so much better than the last few years. Seeing some real good deer and just a consistency I haven't seen in awhile in kills and decent sightings.


----------



## mandrroofing

pbuck said:


> I just shot over the back of a BIG 10 pt. @ 30 yds. The low sun is lighting me up like a lamp and he saw me draw. I thought I held low but he dropped at the shot and the arrow went right over him.


Happens to us all. Keep going

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

mandrroofing said:


> Happens to us all. Keep going
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yeah, not the first time for me either but it still doesn’t make it any easier to take.


----------



## mandrroofing

pbuck said:


> Yeah, not the first time for me either but it still doesn’t make it any easier to take.


Yea it sucks for sure

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

3rd buck of the afternoon just walked up 10 minutes ago. He got downwind and stopped and has been frozen there since. I need a drink to drown my sorrows but I’m stuck in this damn tree. Lol!


----------



## zjung

Watched a real nice 8 point breed a doe in front of me at 60 yards. He then stood and chased off 6 other bucks for about an hour and a half. He came into 29 yards bristled up at another decent buck, but I needed 2 or 3 more steps for him to clear some branches. Heart breaker but a great evening. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcnyli

was out yesterday till about 1115am. no action till 10, then had a 2.5yr old 8 and a fork come in for a while, then right as i turned to climb down a small 7 and spike came in. They ain't fired up where i'm at, cams have been quiet but it's just a matter of time. Cinci Area


----------



## zjung

3 little bucks so far cruising. Grunted 2 of them into about 15 yards. Look at the double throat patch on this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

That double throat patch is awesome. One young guy cruising so far what’s everyone’s tactics for the warmer weather this week?


----------



## The Phantom

Knox county.
Hunted the little 7 acre woods next door until 9:30.
Wasn't back in the house 30 minutes and saw a deer crossing the field 500 yards away!
He was headed to the 120 acres woods.


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Thanks Tim.
> First buck with my bow since I shot my 162" in 2016. I have to admit that even though this buck was far from a giant it sure felt good to put a arrow through one . 2 deer with my bow this season and both heart shots.
> Feeling pretty good


I’m with you Ron that was the last yr I put my hands around a set of horns myself….granted I lost a buck last yr which still haunts me to this day

It’s always a gd feeling putting a arrow through one


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

zjung said:


> 3 little bucks so far cruising. Grunted 2 of them into about 15 yards. Look at the double throat patch on this guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s pretty cool I’ve only seen one double throat patch deer in my life and that doe took a ride home in my truck lol

I might still have pics of that doe


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

pbuck said:


> I just shot over the back of a BIG 10 pt. @ 30 yds. The low sun is lighting me up like a lamp and he saw me draw. I thought I held low but he dropped at the shot and the arrow went right over him. [emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji2959][emoji25][emoji25]


Man that’s a bummer keep at it


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Anyone out this afternoon? I feel like I should've brought my suntan lotion and beach towel


----------



## Tbass3574

Just had a 2.5 year old cruise by, mouth wide open panting, working a hell of a lot harder than I am


----------



## Green/OH

I’m the stand in Knox walked up on 3 different does on my way in none knew I was there with this wind .. all by themselves


----------



## Doinfire08

Pretty quiet in Tuscarawas county, other than the wind blowing every direction. I’ve not seen any chasing at all here since October 27th. Starting to really wonder what the heck is going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

In the stand in Medina County saw some decent movement this morning but nothing yet this afternoon. I’m going back to work tomorrow for the week and taking off next week. Hoping the cooler weather will show some more day time movement then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I think I rolled the dice on the wrong property….so as I’m getting dressed at my truck this pic comes in…..25yds from my stand smh










Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

High rise better make an appearance now because of this lol….


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

My luck will be to hunt that other property tomorrow and then get a pic of high rise at this property lol….never fails lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> My luck will be to hunt that other property tomorrow and then get a pic of high rise at this property lol….never fails lol
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Now that’s funny! But it really isn’t. I always guess wrong too Tim so you’re not the only one


----------



## tyepsu

Hey all. Just had a deer permit question. So I bought 2 either sex permits before season and filled both. 1 doe and 1 buck, both on neighbor's property. I own 18.5 acres and with only being able to take 1 more doe this year I will only hunt my property. From what I've read, if you're hunting your own property you don't have to buy a deer permit. My question is, if I kill a doe on my property, how do I check it in, as there is no deer permit number to check in on the app, website or call in ?


----------



## The Phantom

Landowner
Might have to go to the website instead of using the app.







Wildlife Home







oh-web.s3licensing.com







tyepsu said:


> Hey all. Just had a deer permit question. So I bought 2 either sex permits before season and filled both. 1 doe and 1 buck, both on neighbor's property. I own 18.5 acres and with only being able to take 1 more doe this year I will only hunt my property. From what I've read, if you're hunting your own property you don't have to buy a deer permit. My question is, if I kill a doe on my property, how do I check it in, as there is no deer permit number to check in on the app, website or call in ?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

tyepsu said:


> Hey all. Just had a deer permit question. So I bought 2 either sex permits before season and filled both. 1 doe and 1 buck, both on neighbor's property. I own 18.5 acres and with only being able to take 1 more doe this year I will only hunt my property. From what I've read, if you're hunting your own property you don't have to buy a deer permit. My question is, if I kill a doe on my property, how do I check it in, as there is no deer permit number to check in on the app, website or call in ?


Correct you check it in as a landowner...


----------



## tyepsu

Found it!! Thanks guys


----------



## IClark

Landowner tab is in the app


----------



## Green/OH

Strangest rut that I can recall.. the lack of activity is very odd hopefully it’s getting ready to open up..congrats to everyone who has connected on one!


----------



## IClark

This doe was in estrous. She still had her fawns with her.... Shot her at 10 yards. First deer with my mission crossbow 😳😎


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Good movement for me today in Columbiana County. No shooters but saw 4 young bucks this morning and 2 tonight. Back after it in the morning.


----------



## Tim/OH

High rise finally showed his face again…just got a pic of him


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Get him Tim


----------



## zjung

Green/OH said:


> Strangest rut that I can recall.. the lack of activity is very odd hopefully it’s getting ready to open up..congrats to everyone who has connected on one!


Not a huge follower in this but my buddy and I were having this conversation and a day later he sent me a podcast where Mark Drury called this type of rut back in August. He was talking about how the full moons being almost mid month in October and November and some of the prime time being in the dark of the moon was going to cause a “trickle rut”. He said expect to see some good movement here and there and then nothing. So far that’s been spot on for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Well having cell cams hurt this morning. On my way to visit some customers for work and my cell cam goes off… 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

IClark said:


> This doe was in estrous. She still had her fawns with her.... Shot her at 10 yards. First deer with my mission crossbow 😳😎
> View attachment 7497419


How did you know she was in estrous?


----------



## RH1

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> How did you know she was in estrous?


Oh boy... that's a question you really may not want to know the answer to! Haha


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Me either.....lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Get him Tim!


----------



## The Phantom

Turned off the alarm and went back to sleep this morning.


----------



## cw2gsp

The Phantom said:


> Turned off the alarm and went back to sleep this morning.



Ditto, I’ve been at it for 5 days straight dark to dark. needed a morning off to recharge. Hope we get a change in weather soon.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

RH1 said:


> Oh boy... that's a question you really may not want to know the answer to! Haha


Well I’ve been hunting over 20 years and never heard someone say they killed a doe that was in estrous. So I’m interested to learn something.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

🤔


----------



## pbuck

No deer so far here in Monroe co. but the turkeys are flat tearin it down. I’ve never heard this much turkey talk for this long. Started at daylight and they finally shut up around 8. Every sound in a turkey’s vocabulary, I heard. I have a tag but so far they’re on the other side of the hollow. 

Beautiful morning. Was 37 deg. when I parked.


----------



## Skipop

Green/OH said:


> Strangest rut that I can recall.. the lack of activity is very odd hopefully it’s getting ready to open up..congrats to everyone who has connected on one!


Yeah it's an odd year. I've been hunting about 35yrs & have been managing habitat and running cams for almost the last 10. Last week traditionally should have been the boomer week. Last few days of October showed it ramping up the way it usually does, but then as of the second of November it shut off. From the 3rd through the 7th I never caught a BIG mature buck on cam nor saw one on the hoof. Lots of younger and a couple smaller matures, but none of my big guys. It's like they disappeared. I also noticed a big shift in doe patterns. They never left the property but they moved their bedding, feeding, and travel patterns. It all happened overnight on the 2nd. Weird. Never seen anything like it before. Higgins mentioned something similar on his podcast so it's happening across the board, not just Ohio. 

I suspect it's got something to do with acorn crop. We had a bumper year, more than I've ever seen. But it's really late for white oaks. They didn't drop late. They just dropped so many that it's late to still have some on the ground because they weren't all eaten up like normal years. Usually when white oak acorns are eaten up, the deer shift patterns to capitalize on another food source. That's normal. It just happened about 2 weeks late this year due to the abundance of acorn crop. That's just a guess. Given that the rut happens same time every year due to photo period, I don't think the rut is pushed back. It's happening. It's just not happening where we expect it to be happening. The bucks follow the does and the does have moved. Again, just a guess. I've never seen a rut quite like this so I'm just trying to make sense of it.


----------



## Green/OH

The Phantom said:


> Turned off the alarm and went back to sleep this morning.


Same here couldn’t make the hour drive with the lack of activity .. but I know that February me will hate November me for not sucking it up and getting out while you can lol


----------



## Tim/OH

My friend just killed a giant 12….got pics of him the other day for the first time and he showed up this morning….said he was fighting a solid 8 before he killed him

He’s been texting since daylight keeping me posted on what’s going on

Congratulations to my good friend Dan….it’s RH1 son


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Might be a booner



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Green/OH

Congratulations to him! post pics if you get a chance Tim. If the hunter is cool with it of course


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Watched a doe get bred and then bed down with the buck last night in the hayfield within 100 yards of my best stand. Decided to give it a go there this morning haven't seen a thing , stark


----------



## Skipop

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Watched a doe get bred and then bed down with the buck last night in the hayfield within 100 yards of my best stand. Decided to give it a go there this morning haven't seen a thing , stark


That's interesting. And great news! Hopefully means it's going to break loose in a day or two.


----------



## Tim/OH

Here are pics of that buck my friend killed


















Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH




----------



## Tim/OH

I blurred out the face because it was my friend son face

Tim


----------



## IClark

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Well I’ve been hunting over 20 years and never heard someone say they killed a doe that was in estrous. So I’m interested to learn something.


It's called certain areas show they're ready to accept something into them.....plus a thick discharge.....you mean in this deer hunter family no one has seen a doe in estrous?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 7497752


What a dandy for sure, congratulations


----------



## Green/OH

Awesome deer!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

IClark said:


> It's called certain areas show they're ready to accept something into them.....plus a thick discharge.....you mean in this deer hunter family no one has seen a doe in estrous?


I was expecting a more twisted explanation 😂


----------



## Tim/OH

Here’s another pic of my friend buck


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> Here’s another pic of my friend buck
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That's a dandy.

Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> I was expecting a more twisted explanation 😂


I try to keep things rated G around here.....


----------



## MRey

Just had a buck chasing @ 3:20 pm near my work mabey this weekend will be good


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> I try to keep things rated G around here.....


Thanks...LOL


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Based on what I saw yesterday going to the doctor and what I am getting on my cam here in Meigs I would be in a tree if I were able to hunt!


----------



## Tim/OH

Fresh rubs everywhere










Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Back in licking county after high rise


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Wind is swirling bad 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I was on the porch a bit ago and it’s really windy here in Meigs.


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a solid 3 yr old 8 walk under me 125-130ish…came from behind me 

My heart started pounding hard because I could tell it was a buck by the way it was walking and I said to myself….it’s going to be high rise, but it wasn’t 

Awesome encounter though nevertheless 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I think Friday after the front comes through is a prime all day sit day.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Running the combine tonight doing corn, saw 8 does. As calm as can be eating in the field. Wayne Co.


----------



## Tbass3574

Washington County all day sit today, few young ones chasing 1.5 and 2.5 year olds, some still moving mid day


----------



## zjung

My cams are absolutely going crazy right now with bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> My friend just killed a giant 12….got pics of him the other day for the first time and he showed up this morning….said he was fighting a solid 8 before he killed him
> 
> He’s been texting since daylight keeping me posted on what’s going on
> 
> Congratulations to my good friend Dan….it’s RH1 son
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Ok guys here is the scoop. We got pictures of this buck on the night of the 5th, the night before I shot my buck. My son and I knew that there were only a few day window to kill this buck. This morning the wind was perfect so he went for the stand. At about 845 my son texted that he had passed a nice buck and it was now fighting with another in the field. When the fight stopped my son grunted a few times and within a few minutes saw the buck heading his way. The Deer covered 100 yards quickly my son stopped him at 26yds and made a perfect double lung shot. The buck made it about 80 yards and collapsed. 
His Deer is a nearly perfect symmetrical 12 point and our score was 159 2/8. 
I am so proud and happy for my son, after everything he has been through the past few years I can't think of one hunter who deserves this buck more than him.


----------



## zjung

RH1 said:


> Ok guys here is the scoop. We got pictures of this buck on the night of the 5th, the night before I shot my buck. My son and I knew that there were only a few day window to kill this buck. This morning the wind was perfect so he went for the stand. At about 845 my son texted that he had passed a nice buck and it was now fighting with another in the field. When the fight stopped my son grunted a few times and within a few minutes saw the buck heading his way. The Deer covered 100 yards quickly my son stopped him at 26yds and made a perfect double lung shot. The buck made it about 80 yards and collapsed.
> His Deer is a nearly perfect symmetrical 12 point and our score was 159 2/8.
> I am so proud and happy for my son, after everything he has been through the past few years I can't think of one hunter who deserves this buck more than him.
> View attachment 7498157
> View attachment 7498159


Congrats to you and your son! Awesome buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Ok guys here is the scoop. We got pictures of this buck on the night of the 5th, the night before I shot my buck. My son and I knew that there were only a few day window to kill this buck. This morning the wind was perfect so he went for the stand. At about 845 my son texted that he had passed a nice buck and it was now fighting with another in the field. When the fight stopped my son grunted a few times and within a few minutes saw the buck heading his way. The Deer covered 100 yards quickly my son stopped him at 26yds and made a perfect double lung shot. The buck made it about 80 yards and collapsed.
> His Deer is a nearly perfect symmetrical 12 point and our score was 159 2/8.
> I am so proud and happy for my son, after everything he has been through the past few years I can't think of one hunter who deserves this buck more than him.
> View attachment 7498157
> View attachment 7498159


Just as you draw it up, outstanding!! Congrats to your boy RH!!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

RH1 said:


> Ok guys here is the scoop. We got pictures of this buck on the night of the 5th, the night before I shot my buck. My son and I knew that there were only a few day window to kill this buck. This morning the wind was perfect so he went for the stand. At about 845 my son texted that he had passed a nice buck and it was now fighting with another in the field. When the fight stopped my son grunted a few times and within a few minutes saw the buck heading his way. The Deer covered 100 yards quickly my son stopped him at 26yds and made a perfect double lung shot. The buck made it about 80 yards and collapsed.
> His Deer is a nearly perfect symmetrical 12 point and our score was 159 2/8.
> I am so proud and happy for my son, after everything he has been through the past few years I can't think of one hunter who deserves this buck more than him.
> View attachment 7498157
> View attachment 7498159


Congratulations! Another great buck


----------



## Tbass3574

Anyone out braving the heat?


----------



## doug_andrea

Skunked last night and this morning. Only pics have been nighttime. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Slow morning, slow so far this evening. Leaves are so dry i can hear chipmunks a few hundred yards away i swear.


----------



## callmin

Very slow in Richland. All pics at night need to get these 60 degree temperatures outta here. Weekend looks great


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Just got it done here in Union county


----------



## Tim/OH

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Just got it done here in Union county
> View attachment 7498630


Awesome buck man congratulations 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m taking the evening off may go out tomorrow depending on the rain


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX




----------



## BowtechHunter65

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> View attachment 7498735


Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Thanks guys! Couldn’t pass him up, 20yrds broadside. Good luck guys!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Happy Veterans Day! Thanks to all Veterans for your selfless service and sacrifices. God Bless you all.


----------



## RH1

Great buck OHIOARCHER congratulations bud


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Updated harvest numbers as of Nov 9 by county.



https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/wildlife-management/110921deerharvest.pdf


----------



## l8_apexer

This week has …STUNK. Hardly any deer seen at all. Saw three Monday. One little buck yesterday. Skunked last Saturday, Sunday. A spike Tuesday. 

***? Like they’ve all just left


----------



## IrishHunter1

Saw chasing last night from the combine in Wayne Co. No action until 10 min before sunset… had some does grazing in the cut corn and right at sunset 3 different bucks started after them.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

5:00 pm doe grunted and heard steps. I saw bucks. I used the bleat can. Had two bucks come in to cheap doe estrous wicks. Killed the bigger of two good bucks. 20.75” inside spread and dressed out at 202 lbs.


----------



## hdrking2003

Happy Veteran’s Day to all of our freedoms fighters out there!! Thank you for all of your sacrifices and service!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Ed91Cummins said:


> 5:00 pm doe grunted and heard steps. I saw bucks. I used the bleat can. Had two bucks come in to cheap doe estrous wicks. Killed the bigger of two good bucks. 20.75” inside spread and dressed out at 202 lbs.
> View attachment 7499122


Wow, stud buck fo sho!! Congrats Ed91!!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Ed91Cummins said:


> 5:00 pm doe grunted and heard steps. I saw bucks. I used the bleat can. Had two bucks come in to cheap doe estrous wicks. Killed the bigger of two good bucks. 20.75” inside spread and dressed out at 202 lbs.
> View attachment 7499122


Stud!! Way to go buddy!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ed91Cummins said:


> 5:00 pm doe grunted and heard steps. I saw bucks. I used the bleat can. Had two bucks come in to cheap doe estrous wicks. Killed the bigger of two good bucks. 20.75” inside spread and dressed out at 202 lbs.
> View attachment 7499122


Congratulations on a fine animal!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Skunked tonight. Not surprising with the heat I guess. Great looking few days ahead.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Skunked tonight. Not surprising with the heat I guess. Great looking few days ahead.


Man wasn’t it windy? It was gusting here in Meigs.


----------



## cope-77

I literally ran out of deer meat on Sunday, and put down a small decent 8 on Monday. I like horns, but I hunt for reasons. I was super happy with the situation, the reasons, and the decision thereof. Good luck to all.


----------



## hdrking2003

cope-77 said:


> I literally ran out of deer meat on Sunday, and put down a small decent 8 on Monday. I like horns, but I hunt for reasons. I was super happy with the situation, the reasons, and the decision thereof. Good luck to all.


That’s what’s it’s all about brother, meat in the freezer and enjoying what you do!! Great buck and one sexy E35 you have there!!


----------



## Tim/OH

New buck on cam….got some mass and kickers I would shoot him if he comes by

Definitely mature 












Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## cope-77

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s what’s it’s all about brother, meat in the freezer and enjoying what you do!! Great buck and one sexy E35 you have there!!


Thanks man, I've shot much larger bucks and I've shot smaller bucks. I had already passed on this guy a couple times, another larger buck, and many smaller ones. I had a huge target buck I was after, but the situation changed and the moment struck me. I haven't found anything I'd want to replace my E35 or my V37 with. They are just right for my needs, super solid bows, and yes, very sexy!!


----------



## Tim/OH

cope-77 said:


> I literally ran out of deer meat on Sunday, and put down a small decent 8 on Monday. I like horns, but I hunt for reasons. I was super happy with the situation, the reasons, and the decision thereof. Good luck to all.


He got some mass on him awesome buck congratulations 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## cope-77

Tim/OH said:


> New buck on cam….got some mass and kickers I would shoot him if he comes by
> 
> Definitely mature
> 
> 
> View attachment 7499577
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Talk about character!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> New buck on cam….got some mass and kickers I would shoot him if he comes by
> 
> Definitely mature
> 
> 
> View attachment 7499577
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Tim is covered up this year! Good Luck buddy


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cope-77 said:


> I literally ran out of deer meat on Sunday, and put down a small decent 8 on Monday. I like horns, but I hunt for reasons. I was super happy with the situation, the reasons, and the decision thereof. Good luck to all.


Congratulations on a fine harvest.


----------



## pbuck

cope-77 said:


> I literally ran out of deer meat on Sunday, and put down a small decent 8 on Monday. I like horns, but I hunt for reasons. I was super happy with the situation, the reasons, and the decision thereof. Good luck to all.


I’d be plumb happy with a “small decent 8” bout now. Congrats!!


----------



## pbuck

1 doe and my daily visit from this little guy so far….Monroe co. 










We needed the rain but I liked being able to hear something coming from 100yds in the dry leaves.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pbuck said:


> 1 doe and my daily visit from this little guy so far….Monroe co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We needed the rain but I liked being able to hear something coming from 100yds in the dry leaves.


It will be crispy this weekend I suspect. Winds today combined with cold temps this weekend. Should be a wonderful weekend for hunting but then again when isn’t it a good time? 

Remember to wear your safety vest and hook up going up, in and coming down from the stand!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

cope-77 said:


> I literally ran out of deer meat on Sunday, and put down a small decent 8 on Monday. I like horns, but I hunt for reasons. I was super happy with the situation, the reasons, and the decision thereof. Good luck to all.


I wouldn't call him small at all! Nice buck man congrats!


----------



## cope-77

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> I wouldn't call him small at all! Nice buck man congrats!


Let's just say he's very photogenic, probably because of the mass. He won't even go 120.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Tim is covered up this year! Good Luck buddy


Thanks man just need one of these to show up in daylight 

Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

cope-77 said:


> Talk about character!


Yeah buddy he will ride home with me if I get a chance at him….I wouldn’t be surprised if he was 5-6+ yrs old

Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## pbuck




----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Yeah buddy he will ride home with me if I get a chance at him….I wouldn’t be surprised if he was 5-6+ yrs old
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck Tim... you're due bud!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Nothing wrong with that man! Congrats cope-77


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Good luck Tim... you're due bud!


Thank you sir 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Wind gusts are up to 35 mph here…debating if I’m going out this afternoon 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Mexibilly

Tim/OH said:


> Wind gusts are up to 35 mph here…debating if I’m going out this afternoon
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Hunt on the ground. Stalk hunt the right wind. Brother inlaw of mine shot his buck today spot and stalked it 15yds. My camera has been on fire with deer and I’m at work


----------



## zjung

Got in the stand about 30 minutes ago. Starting to second guess that decision with this wind! This is insane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

zjung said:


> Got in the stand about 30 minutes ago. Starting to second guess that decision with this wind! This is insane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mannnnnn I’m sitting here thinking about if I’m going out or not 



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Mannnnnn I’m sitting here thinking about if I’m going out or not
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Don’t you worry about a thing my friend. I’m already in your stand and will take care of one of those big bucks you’ve been getting pics of[emoji16]


----------



## zjung

Tim/OH said:


> Mannnnnn I’m sitting here thinking about if I’m going out or not
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


I’m glad I’m out but if I did it again I would have waited to get into the stand till about 4 or 4:15. I’m getting blasted with wind right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Wind is equally bad in Preble County.....but should be dying down around 4

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Don’t you worry about a thing my friend. I’m already in your stand and will take care of one of those big bucks you’ve been getting pics of[emoji16]


Hahahaha lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## pbuck

I got down a little after noon. I was getting tree sick. Lol! ‍


----------



## Tim/OH

zjung said:


> I’m glad I’m out but if I did it again I would have waited to get into the stand till about 4 or 4:15. I’m getting blasted with wind right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I haven’t been for a couple days so I’m kind of excited to get out even though there are hurricane like winds right now lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

I got down to hunt in a thicket after a couple big gusts left marks in my drawers, and then a pretty big tree crashed behind me about 5 mins later(I sent a pic to Tim but it won’t let me post on here for some reason). I heard it start to crash and took off into the cut corn field like Mr. Bolt himself. Not the tree my stand was in, but definitely glad it fell the other way lol. Back in the thicket now, and I think I’ll finish my night here.


----------



## Tim/OH

Here is the tree Clint was talking about lol


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I just got settled in


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Here is the tree Clint was talking about lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Was definitely an exhilarating experience. Glad to see my reflexes are still pretty good lol.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Glad it didn't hit you, branches falling like crazy here. On the plus side if a deer comes to my left my arrow should hit him at about 500 fps


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Was definitely an exhilarating experience. Glad to see my reflexes are still pretty good lol.


I’m also glad they still gd lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Here is the tree Clint was talking about lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


One of those dead ash trees, widowmaker for sure. Glad you weren’t up the tree.


----------



## zjung

I’m just hoping these gusts don’t continue into the morning. My phone is showing 15 mph winds at 8am tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hdrking2003 said:


> I got down to hunt in a thicket after a couple big gusts left marks in my drawers, and then a pretty big tree crashed behind me about 5 mins later(I sent a pic to Tim but it won’t let me post on here for some reason). I heard it start to crash and took off into the cut corn field like Mr. Bolt himself. Not the tree my stand was in, but definitely glad it fell the other way lol. Back in the thicket now, and I think I’ll finish my night here.


The chipmunks are probably STILL laughing their little furry tails off after seeing that.


----------



## dduff1

RH1 said:


> Ok guys here is the scoop. We got pictures of this buck on the night of the 5th, the night before I shot my buck. My son and I knew that there were only a few day window to kill this buck. This morning the wind was perfect so he went for the stand. At about 845 my son texted that he had passed a nice buck and it was now fighting with another in the field. When the fight stopped my son grunted a few times and within a few minutes saw the buck heading his way. The Deer covered 100 yards quickly my son stopped him at 26yds and made a perfect double lung shot. The buck made it about 80 yards and collapsed.
> His Deer is a nearly perfect symmetrical 12 point and our score was 159 2/8.
> I am so proud and happy for my son, after everything he has been through the past few years I can't think of one hunter who deserves this buck more than him.
> View attachment 7498157
> View attachment 7498159


Congrats to him! Not sure what area u r hunting but that buck looks very similar to one I have on cam. PM if u would like to discuss


----------



## RH1

dduff1 said:


> Congrats to him! Not sure what area u r hunting but that buck looks very similar to one I have on cam. PM if u would like to discuss


Message sent


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> The chipmunks are probably STILL laughing their little furry tails off after seeing that.


Bro I’d like to think it was super smooth and looked almost like Hollywood set type heroic, but I’m sure in reality it was a total dumpster fire


----------



## hdrking2003

I ended up getting back in the tree after the winds died down and here’s another pic of my “too close for comfort” experience from stand level (at least to close for me). Was 25 yards directly behind me. Won’t even consider the woods with sketchy winds again.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Man wasn’t it windy? It was gusting here in Meigs.


Brutal wind today. Had to climb down and move to a different spot. The tree I was in was rocking. I don’t know that I’ve ever climbed down mid hunt before. 

On another note, these last 10 days have been brutal. Cameras, scrapes, entire woods, all dead. Trying to stay motivated but struggling.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

hdrking2003 said:


> I ended up getting back in the tree after the winds died down and here’s another pic of my “too close for comfort” experience from stand level (at least to close for me). Was 25 yards directly behind me. Won’t even consider the woods with sketchy winds again.


That’s exactly what I was afraid of. Scary stuff up in those trees in high winds.


----------



## mtn3531

irishhacker said:


> Wind is equally bad in Preble County.....but should be dying down around 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Don't be killing all the deer over there, save me one lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Bro I’d like to think it was super smooth and looked almost like Hollywood set type heroic, but I’m sure in reality it was a total dumpster fire


We're all legends... in our own minds

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

The cornfield has finally been cut at my other spot


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7hunter11

What looked like a real good buck came by at 640. 15 mins to early. Then seen an 8 push a yearling a few moments ago. Most action I’ve seen in days. Highland county.


----------



## IClark

My cell cam was blowing up last night with small bucks chasing all around my foodplot...Gallia county...


----------



## doug_andrea

Rode out the wind and snow this morning for about 2 hours... pretty sketchy.
One smallish buck - almost got an arrow... i think just to justify being out in this crazy weather.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

Action picked up in northern Adams County this morning too. My buddy gut shot the best buck we have on camera this morning at 7:15. Anyone know of a good tracking dog in this area, I think we’re going to need one.


----------



## l8_apexer

Another suck morning. Blustery. Dead woods. Again


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

k&j8 said:


> Action picked up in northern Adams County this morning too. My buddy gut shot the best buck we have on camera this morning at 7:15. Anyone know of a good tracking dog in this area, I think we’re going to need one.


.


----------



## k&j8

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> It must be bad karma day or something. I also gut shot a buck an hour ago... Came cruising down the hill as soon as he stopped I took aim and I kid you not as soon as I released the arrow he turned to go up the bank and seen the arrow hit back... First gut shot in over 10 years pissed at myself right now but still in stand. Gonna climb down soon an look at the spot where I hit him and then head home until this evening before tracking him.


Hoping for the best in your situation and ours. My buddy got ahold of a dog tracker, now trying to get permission from landowner for property the buck went on.


----------



## OhioHunter1992

Perry county, saw a small spike chasing a doe hard when walking into the woods and watched a small 6 point come through right after daylight he grunted a few times at something unseen and went on his way but overall a slower day


----------



## SPLUS1

One small buck this morning in Southern Muskingum county,not a lot of activity the last few days


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

What time is everyone heading out? Looks like another windy one.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Ugh oh!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy




----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Thankfully wasn't a gut shot arrow went in at a hard angle behind the shoulder and its stuck in there good to can't get it out lol


----------



## chief razor

Glad to see a happy ending. Eyes will play tricks on you with shot placement sometimes. Good to see it work in a positive way! Well done


----------



## Green/OH

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> What time is everyone heading out? Looks like another windy one.


Leaving here at about noon so I’ll be in the stand at about 1 or 130 .. wind is going to be tough tonight.


----------



## Green/OH

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Thankfully wasn't a gut shot arrow went in at a hard angle behind the shoulder and its stuck in there good to can't get it out lol


Congrats on a sweet buck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> View attachment 7500275


Good job!


----------



## Jmcguire1987

Killed this big 10 double split tines last night at 5:21 fought the high winds went 60 yards and piled up 3 hours of dragging him out. Dressed out at 200lbs. Busted him at ceasers creek


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> View attachment 7500276
> 
> Thankfully wasn't a gut shot arrow went in at a hard angle behind the shoulder and its stuck in there good to can't get it out lol


Nice!


----------



## k&j8

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> View attachment 7500276
> 
> Thankfully wasn't a gut shot arrow went in at a hard angle behind the shoulder and its stuck in there good to can't get it out lol


Congrats! Nice buck! Glad it worked out!


----------



## SPLUS1

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> View attachment 7500273
> 
> Ugh oh!


Dead deer


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Jmcguire1987 said:


> View attachment 7500280
> 
> Killed this big 10 double split tines last night at 5:21 fought the high winds went 60 yards and piled up 3 hours of dragging him out. Dressed out at 200lbs. Busted him at ceasers creek


Brute! Congratulations


----------



## [email protected]

Nice bucks! Congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

2.5 hrs to kickoff. O-H


----------



## mandrroofing

I-O !

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Had a pretty eventful morning seen a shooter on the edge of the cornfield on the other side about 200 yds away. Couldn’t call to him because I had a nice 3 yr old locked down with a doe about 20 yards away….he had a split g2 on the left side, his right side was a lot smaller then his left side overall

Him and the doe bedded by my stand for a couple hrs…a small buck popped out of the thicket and started towards the doe and the bigger buck got up out his bed with his ears pinned back, walking stiff leg towards that small buck…the small buck ran off of course

Also seen 5 does run across the cut cornfield



















Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> What time is everyone heading out? Looks like another windy one.


Headed out now. Windy n just started spitting but nowhere near the chit show that was yesterday afternoon’s hunt. 

Congrats on the bucks fellas! Couple of real bruisers!!


----------



## Jmcguire1987

hdrking2003 said:


> Headed out now. Windy n just started spitting but nowhere near the chit show that was yesterday afternoon’s hunt.
> 
> Congrats on the bucks fellas! Couple of real bruisers!!


The gust where I was at last night got to 31 miles a hour and did not seem to affect the buck I got at all. Me on the other hand was telling myself it probably wasn't the best idea being 20 ft in a climber.


----------



## RH1

Great looking bucks guys, congrats


----------



## hdrking2003

Jmcguire1987 said:


> The gust where I was at last night got to 31 miles a hour and did not seem to affect the buck I got at all. Me on the other hand was telling myself it probably wasn't the best idea being 20 ft in a climber.


I ended up seeing one lil buck come out in the field but he was super skiddish and didn’t stay out in the open very long. Might not affect the deer that much but it definitely affected the ol sphincter, especially when that tree crashed right behind me lol.


----------



## Green/OH

I’m up wind is not as bad as I thought it would be .. had to pull a set before I came in to this stand that’s up this stuff is almost like work lol


----------



## zjung

Climbed in my stand on the west side of the farm and 10 minutes later this guy is moving around the east side. That’s been my rut vacation. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

zjung said:


> Climbed in my stand on the west side of the farm and 10 minutes later this guy is moving around the east side. That’s been my rut vacation. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see something like that on the hoof already this afternoon tho. Had a doe standing in my parking spot when I pulled in, but nothing else moving around yet. Just outside Gambier this afternoon.


----------



## Green/OH

Little fork horn just cruised by in Knox saw two does on my way in


----------



## dduff1

In blind in Tusc. Windy as hell again. Doe Patrol it is!


----------



## Tim/OH

I was just face to face with that 3 yr old from earlier he was literally 20 yds away….they are so much bigger when we are on the ground lol

I was trying to be quiet as possible walking in…he came down to investigate lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ohiobucks

Doe patrol in Knox this afternoon. This farm was a circus last weekend, nothing spotted so far today. Wind is good though.

Good luck out there fellas, go Bucks!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Think I’m gonna crack the horns and see if that shooter from early comes out to play 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Jmcguire1987

My brother n law just got this one shot at 10 this morning


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Jmcguire1987 said:


> My brother n law just got this one shot at 10 this morning
> View attachment 7500586


Dandy for sure, congratulations


----------



## chief razor

A few small bucks and a pile of does today. Should have stayed home and watched football. I certainly didnt layer appropriately today


----------



## hdrking2003

Jmcguire1987 said:


> My brother n law just got this one shot at 10 this morning
> View attachment 7500586


Just when I’ve decided to not worry about a buck and just shoot some more does, someone else posts a buck like this to change my mind back. Lol. Helluva buck, congrats to him.


----------



## hdrking2003

chief razor said:


> A few small bucks and a pile of does today. Should have stayed home and watched football. I certainly didnt layer appropriately today


Wow, it’s like you were there with me lol. This was EXACTLY my situation tonight as well.


----------



## Jmcguire1987

hdrking2003 said:


> Just when I’ve decided to not worry about a buck and just shoot some more does, someone else posts a buck like this to change my mind back. Lol. Helluva buck, congrats to him.


The bucks are rutting hard both my buck last night and my brother n laws both there tarsals we're black as could be and we have been seeing hot does all over the place


----------



## Green/OH

Saw a handful of does and two small bucks from the stand walked out a little early to check a lower field that’s planted in wheat before it got to dark .. five bucks none bigger than a basket 8 all feeding together… is it not November 13th ?? Where is this rut lol


----------



## cday34

Three young bucks, a shooter 10, and a doe and fawn in Knox tonight. One young buck was chasing and the rest were nose down cruising.


----------



## cope-77

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> View attachment 7500276
> 
> Thankfully wasn't a gut shot arrow went in at a hard angle behind the shoulder and its stuck in there good to can't get it out lol


Nice, shot was better than you thought, I’m glad for you and congrats on a nice buck man.


----------



## pbuck

Was out this morning till 10am and got snowed on pretty good. Wind was good until after the snow quit then it started going every which direction. Had a decent 8 coming right to me but he smelled me and blew and took off. Was planning on staying till afternoon but I just packed up and left after that. Every Buck I’ve seen have come from the same direction so I figured it’s better to leave and not booger up a great spot.


----------



## hdrking2003

Headed out, and the snow is really coming down hard right now here in Knox.


----------



## Green/OH

Sat until 10 in Knox saw 1 yearling doe


----------



## chief razor

Saw one buck this morning. Going to wait to see if the snow turns to rain before going back out.


----------



## tyepsu

Well with over 2 and a half months of season left, I'm down to my final deer for the year. On my own property, so if I kill one, I'll check it in as landowner. Saved me $30+ ha. Told myself don't go back out until snow on the ground. Well the weather gods must have heard me, so here I am. First time sitting in my haybale blind this season. At least I'll be warm and dry. Honestly not even sure if I'll shoot if given the opportunity tonight, but just felt like getting out. Hard not to, when I'm 200 yards from my door ha.


----------



## MRey

NE ohio here again did a sit today but had nonstop snow so nothing was moving , good luck to everyone still aiming to get a nice one!
And here's a cam pic for ya dudes


----------



## Mexibilly

Very good morning. Miserable afternoon/evening. 7 total deer 4 2yr old bucks 3 does only one getting bumped. After the snow winds changed then rain for the rest of the night no deer.


----------



## Schneeder

4 does this morning. Mostly rattled in small guys all week. Either they are all hiding in the non cut corn field next to the property I hunt, dead or locked down on does.

Either way back to work this week. Will get back over over the weekend/Thanksgiving.


----------



## z7hunter11

Last day of rutcation tomorrow. If it’s brown it’s down kinda day too. I’m over trying to figure this year out.


----------



## Tim/OH

A shooter 30 yds from my stand on cam and I’m at work….think it’s that big 8 smh


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Could be that shooter I seen the other day like 200 yds away on the edge of the cornfield 

Whichever buck it is….it’s big


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Good luck to you guys that are still chasing a buck I'm rooting for you guys!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Could be that shooter I seen the other day like 200 yds away on the edge of the cornfield
> 
> Whichever buck it is….it’s big
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That was like a where’s Waldo, but I found him. Nice one for sure.


----------



## pbuck

I have FOMO bad enough on the days I’m not in the woods. I don’t think I could handle pics like Tim’s coming in while I wasn’t there very well. [emoji47]


----------



## Tim/OH

pbuck said:


> I have FOMO bad enough on the days I’m not in the woods. I don’t think I could handle pics like Tim’s coming in while I wasn’t there very well. [emoji47]


I’m not handling it very well rn I’m sick to my stomach lol….my stand is to the right of that buck facing him so it would have been a broadside shot smh

Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

At my spot in Fairfield county where I got that pic this morning….had a small doe come through but she got spooked for some reason and ran off

Hope that big boy is still around 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL Tim


----------



## cope-77

Tim/OH said:


> A shooter 30 yds from my stand on cam and I’m at work….think it’s that big 8 smh
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That sucks, good luck this afternoon.


----------



## Meister

Sometimes, I hate deer.


----------



## zjung

Meister said:


> Sometimes, I hate deer.


Haha that statement sums up my rut vacation this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> GL Tim


Thanks man….didn’t see any shooters this evening just some young bucks chasing in the field

I even cracked the horns loud hoping something big would come out and see what’s going on, but nothing did….it just brought the does closer smdh


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Just think if one had been hot! I killed my 2020 buck rutting and with a hot doe Nov 24th.








.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just think if one had been hot! I killed my 2020 buck rutting and with a hot doe Nov 24th.
> View attachment 7501914
> 
> .


Man what a buck!!!!
Yes the rut doesn't stop when me and Tim's vacation ends.. haha


----------



## The Phantom

Saw plenty of movement in Knox county afternoon/evening.
No big boys, though.


----------



## jeremyrwood22

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just think if one had been hot! I killed my 2020 buck rutting and with a hot doe Nov 24th.
> View attachment 7501914
> 
> .


Santa clause does exist! Plus he’s a deer hunter! I was the new Mathews for Christmas please LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

jeremyrwood22 said:


> Santa clause does exist! Plus he’s a deer hunter! I was the new Mathews for Christmas please LMAO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Santa is recovering from a knee replacement, I will let Mrs C know.


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just think if one had been hot! I killed my 2020 buck rutting and with a hot doe Nov 24th.
> View attachment 7501914
> 
> .


Now that’s what I’m talking bout!!


----------



## irishhacker

mtn3531 said:


> Don't be killing all the deer over there, save me one lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You got it.. i roped one to a tree about 25 yards from your stand! You're welcome!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

There were deer everywhere on the way home from work right now several nice bucks!


----------



## SPLUS1

Nothing moving in Muskingum,really slow past few days


----------



## Suncrest08

Nothing moving in Belmont, saw a pile of deer on the way in from Pa.


----------



## zjung

Nothing moving in Wayne county for me this AM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Got going about 1/2 hr late this morning and had to wait for 3 does to clear out of the landowners driveway before I could park. Lol! No deer from the stand so far but I’m surrounded by turkeys again. They just won’t come to my side of the hollow. Monroe.


----------



## IClark

My taxidermist just sent me a pic....He's in the process!!!


----------



## vtbowhntr

IClark said:


> My taxidermist just sent me a pic....He's in the process!!!
> View attachment 7502305
> View attachment 7502306


Is that this year's buck already? I won't start getting capes back for 10 more weeks. Plus it's gun season here and I got to keep up with deer coming in and caping faces out. Great buck by the way.


----------



## IClark

vtbowhntr said:


> Is that this year's buck already? I won't start getting capes back for 10 more weeks. Plus it's gun season here and I got to keep up with deer coming in and caping faces out. Great buck by the way.


Yes it is...He does all his own tanning. Being I'm a friend of the family he always knocks mine out very quickly. He's actually only doing friends and family this year. He got slammed the past few years and doing his best to just catch up. 2 years ago he took in over 200 deer....plus all the other mammals he mounts


----------



## arrowflinger79

I have had by far the most trying season I have ever had. This morning I had a big heavy 10 come in and gave me a perfect 15 yard broadside shot. As soon as I released he ducked like no deer I have ever seen. I hit him high and was pretty sure I hit him through the backstrap. I watched him for approximately 100 yards as he slowly walked off and could see a lot of blood coming out of him. His tail was flickering the entire time so I felt like the hit might be better than I thought. My arrow had some blood but mostly meat on it. When I got down I couldn't believe how much blood was on the ground. I am giving him plenty of time to bed up and die because I am not confident I hit vitals. Has anyone ever seen this much blood with a backstrap hit? After he got out of the woods it was almost a solid red stripe where he walked.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Might have clipped the dorsal aorta. The blood looks like artery to me but I'm the farthest thing from an expert . I hope it results in a dead deer none the less! Good luck and be sure to update


----------



## arrow179

If you hit him high at 15 yards it could be enough of an angle to catch more vitals than what you might think. Give him a couple hours and then do a very slow quiet search until the blood dries up then back out. Maybe you can get a follow up shot if he’s not dead yet.


----------



## RH1

Man that's a heck of a lot of Blood for just a backstrap shot.


----------



## Meister

Dang. Gotta say my mind tells me he's dead. In for pics!


----------



## DL07

If your unsure of the hit I would give him plenty of time. Maybe even wait till morning so i'm not tramping through the woods in the dark. Keep us posted once you hit the trail! GoodLuck!


----------



## Outback Man

Been tough week out but came together today. Encounter with bigger one couple days ago but wind blew it. Way crazy story on this one. Gave him 3 hours and yotes made it so I didn’t have to use my Butt-Out. Warren County today at 9am after working a rub for 5 minutes that popped up 50 yards from a mock scrape I put in two weeks ago.

What is the popular Amish place up north of Mt. Vernon’s name for processing? They did a bunch of jalapeño cheese bologna links and brats for me last year. Thought I heard they changed ownership. Still any good?


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipop

I wouldn't dare offer advice because something similar happened to me years ago. Heavy blood with bubbles just like you show, even a couple spots where he had crashed, but found him alive next day at the end of a mile long blood trail. We tracked blood for a mile, no dog, blood. And the buck survived. I have no idea how much blood a buck has but I'm sure he was empty of it. I'd still have to think a blood trail like you show will lead to a dead deer, but I have first hand experience that says maybe not. I'm rooting for you. I'm sick still to this day over mine. I really do hope you retrieve him.


----------



## hdrking2003

Outback Man said:


> Been tough week out but came together today. Encounter with bigger one couple days ago but wind blew it. Way crazy story on this one. Gave him 3 hours and yotes made it so I didn’t have to use my Butt-Out. Warren County today at 9am after working a run doe 5 minutes that popped up 50 yards from a mock scrape I put in two weeks ago.
> 
> What is the popular Amish place up north of Mt. Vernon’s name for processing? They did a bunch of jalapeño cheese bologna links and brats for me last year. Thought I heard they changed ownership. Still any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure is a dandy Outback, congrats!! 

Rabers is the name of the place, and yes still outstanding. Only thing that changed was the ownership, recipes and quality are the same so far.


----------



## ohiobuck74

Very nice one outback congrats!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipop

Outback Man said:


> Gave him 3 hours and yotes made it so I didn’t have to use my Butt-Out.


Congrats on a stud!!! 

And yeah, those yotes can make VERY quick work of a deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

arrowflinger79 said:


> I have had by far the most trying season I have ever had. This morning I had a big heavy 10 come in and gave me a perfect 15 yard broadside shot. As soon as I released he ducked like no deer I have ever seen. I hit him high and was pretty sure I hit him through the backstrap. I watched him for approximately 100 yards as he slowly walked off and could see a lot of blood coming out of him. His tail was flickering the entire time so I felt like the hit might be better than I thought. My arrow had some blood but mostly meat on it. When I got down I couldn't believe how much blood was on the ground. I am giving him plenty of time to bed up and die because I am not confident I hit vitals. Has anyone ever seen this much blood with a backstrap hit? After he got out of the woods it was almost a solid red stripe where he walked.
> View attachment 7502509
> 
> View attachment 7502507
> 
> View attachment 7502503
> 
> View attachment 7502504
> 
> View attachment 7502506
> 
> View attachment 7502508
> 
> View attachment 7502505
> 
> View attachment 7502502


I’ve said it many times on here.....by far the best blood trail I’ve ever experienced was a back strap hit buck that I shot mid October in 2013. Literally Buckets of blood that Ray Charles could’ve followed. Then after about 500 yards or so everything dried up to a minimal trail. Trailed him for at least a mile and jumped him many times along the way. Ended up killing him a month and a half later with a partially healed up back strap wound.


----------



## Doinfire08

arrowflinger79 said:


> I have had by far the most trying season I have ever had. This morning I had a big heavy 10 come in and gave me a perfect 15 yard broadside shot. As soon as I released he ducked like no deer I have ever seen. I hit him high and was pretty sure I hit him through the backstrap. I watched him for approximately 100 yards as he slowly walked off and could see a lot of blood coming out of him. His tail was flickering the entire time so I felt like the hit might be better than I thought. My arrow had some blood but mostly meat on it. When I got down I couldn't believe how much blood was on the ground. I am giving him plenty of time to bed up and die because I am not confident I hit vitals. Has anyone ever seen this much blood with a backstrap hit? After he got out of the woods it was almost a solid red stripe where he walked.
> View attachment 7502509
> 
> View attachment 7502507
> 
> View attachment 7502503
> 
> View attachment 7502504
> 
> View attachment 7502506
> 
> View attachment 7502508
> 
> View attachment 7502505
> 
> View attachment 7502502


It certainly looks like you hit an artery, but also looks like some blackstrap meat in your arrow shaft as well. I think you’ll find him in the next few days. Good luck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Wow he is dandy!!! Congrats to you


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Outback Man said:


> Been tough week out but came together today. Encounter with bigger one couple days ago but wind blew it. Way crazy story on this one. Gave him 3 hours and yotes made it so I didn’t have to use my Butt-Out. Warren County today at 9am after working a run doe 5 minutes that popped up 50 yards from a mock scrape I put in two weeks ago.
> 
> What is the popular Amish place up north of Mt. Vernon’s name for processing? They did a bunch of jalapeño cheese bologna links and brats for me last year. Thought I heard they changed ownership. Still any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hes a stud congrats !


----------



## Outback Man

hdrking2003 said:


> Sure is a dandy Outback, congrats!!
> 
> Rabers is the name of the place, and yes still outstanding. Only thing that changed was the ownership, recipes and quality are the same so far.


Yes...that's the one...and open until 9pm...awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Outback Man

Skipop said:


> Congrats on a stud!!!
> 
> And yeah, those yotes can make VERY quick work of a deer.


They use to be so heavy out there it was scary walking in during the dark and hear them grouping up around you. Only had a couple pics on trail cam this year and only saw one tail flash the other day while out. They pushed him for sure and must have gotten on him quick.


----------



## muzzypower

Muscle hits bleed really heavy at first and dry up out of nowhere. I will say this though…in my experience the tail flicking means he is a dead deer walkin. Good luck!


----------



## Eddie12

Very pleased with Raber’s. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Sure is a dandy Outback, congrats!!
> 
> Rabers is the name of the place, and yes still outstanding. Only thing that changed was the ownership, recipes and quality are the same so far.


That they are! Picking up my doe on Thursday from Rabers....


----------



## cope-77

arrowflinger79 said:


> I have had by far the most trying season I have ever had. This morning I had a big heavy 10 come in and gave me a perfect 15 yard broadside shot. As soon as I released he ducked like no deer I have ever seen. I hit him high and was pretty sure I hit him through the backstrap. I watched him for approximately 100 yards as he slowly walked off and could see a lot of blood coming out of him. His tail was flickering the entire time so I felt like the hit might be better than I thought. My arrow had some blood but mostly meat on it. When I got down I couldn't believe how much blood was on the ground. I am giving him plenty of time to bed up and die because I am not confident I hit vitals. Has anyone ever seen this much blood with a backstrap hit? After he got out of the woods it was almost a solid red stripe where he walked.
> View attachment 7502509
> 
> View attachment 7502507
> 
> View attachment 7502503
> 
> View attachment 7502504
> 
> View attachment 7502506
> 
> View attachment 7502508
> 
> View attachment 7502505
> 
> View attachment 7502502


Was really hoping for some good news and pictures by now.


----------



## mtn3531

irishhacker said:


> You got it.. i roped one to a tree about 25 yards from your stand! You're welcome!


I shoot a recurve, I admire your faith in my shooting [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

hdrking2003 said:


> Sure is a dandy Outback, congrats!!
> 
> Rabers is the name of the place, and yes still outstanding. Only thing that changed was the ownership, recipes and quality are the same so far.


Made it…trying some new stuff this time. Was 175 lbs hanging weight so they figured 70’ish lbs of meat but last year with One Eyed Willy they ended up with way more meat. Ordered 25 lbs jalapeño cheese summer sausage, 25 lbs cheddar cheese hot dogs, 15 lbs Raber’s Favorite patties, and all extra goes into summer sausage. Their Jalapeno bologna last year was fantastic so eager for the hot dogs and summer sausage. Didn’t care for their sticks last year which is a shame cause I love sticks so didn’t get any of those this year. Pick up 11/24. Thanks again for your kind words. Haven’t been on much lately but will read thru this thread. Will update a little more with story and week or two worth of witnessed rut activity in Warren County. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Outback Man said:


> Made it…trying some new stuff this time. Was 175 lbs hanging weight so they figured 70’ish lbs of meat but last year with One Eyed Willy they ended up with way more meat. Ordered 25 lbs jalapeño cheese summer sausage, 25 lbs cheddar cheese hot dogs, 15 lbs Raber’s Favorite patties, and all extra goes into summer sausage. Their Jalapeno bologna last year was fantastic so eager for the hot dogs and summer sausage. Didn’t care for their sticks last year which is a shame cause I love sticks so didn’t get any of those this year. Pick up 11/24. Thanks again for your kind words. Haven’t been on much lately but will read thru this thread. Will update a little more with story and week or two worth of witnessed rut activity in Warren County. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t tried the dogs yet(on my short list with my next visit) but I think the summer sausage is on par with the hot pepper trail bologna (which is outstanding as you know). Also, the Raber’s Favorite seasoning was an EXCELLENT CHOICE. Have had it with the pre made 1/4lb patties and also the brats. Both are great, but those burgers are one of my favorite things they offer. Delicious.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Outback Man said:


> Been tough week out but came together today. Encounter with bigger one couple days ago but wind blew it. Way crazy story on this one. Gave him 3 hours and yotes made it so I didn’t have to use my Butt-Out. Warren County today at 9am after working a rub for 5 minutes that popped up 50 yards from a mock scrape I put in two weeks ago.
> 
> What is the popular Amish place up north of Mt. Vernon’s name for processing? They did a bunch of jalapeño cheese bologna links and brats for me last year. Thought I heard they changed ownership. Still any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buck with some great character, congratulations


----------



## The Phantom

Sat dark to dark yesterday (Tuesday) in Licking county.
Saw 12 deer all day.
Most of those were either on my way there, or leaving.
Did see a nice 8 point a little after noon. He was crossing the field 150 yards away.
Had a little 6 point at 17 yards but he wasn't much bigger than a mature doe so he got a pass.
Won't be out today.


----------



## SPLUS1

2 bucks harassing a doe by my stand in Muskingum


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> I haven’t tried the dogs yet(on my short list with my next visit) but I think the summer sausage is on par with the hot pepper trail bologna (which is outstanding as you know). Also, the Raber’s Favorite seasoning was an EXCELLENT CHOICE. Have had it with the pre made 1/4lb patties and also the brats. Both are great, but those burgers are one of my favorite things they offer. Delicious.


Man this place sounds awesome. Every year I wonder if it’s worth the 2 hour drive from my house to take a deer to! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipop

I'm headed back up to Ross Co. Friday and will hunt until I get one or gun season opens. Heck I might even hunt gun season. Been the hardest year of hunting I've ever had. Seen several giants but no shot yet.


----------



## HuntBucks94

Think it's worth going out this evening in the warm weather? Had one of my target bucks on cam this morning at 8 but I'm at work lol wonder what the odds of him showing back up this evening with as warm as it got today?


----------



## Outback Man

HuntBucks94 said:


> Think it's worth going out this evening in the warm weather? Had one of my target bucks on cam this morning at 8 but I'm at work lol wonder what the odds of him showing back up this evening with as warm as it got today?


Yes...and to clarify that...yes

I'm a guy who doesn't really care about most conditions most of the time, but specifically now. Get out and sit out as long as you can whenever you can. Don't worry about weather and stuff like that just wind. Go get him.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Lots of deer running through the corn fields today.


----------



## Meister

Couple things

You guys make me wanna make the drive to rabers.

I just had a Convo with my guys at work about hunting "when it's warm".. do you not go eat when it's warm? When it gets warm in the summer do you ever not wanna rut?

Still toting my recurve and my goal is a buck over 100". Every single year the past 10 I've passed up numerous 120" deer while toting my compound and always wished I had my recurve. Now that I'm committed to my goal I haven't had a deer over 30" near me.. lol

I've only been able to sit the last 45 of the evening this week due to work and I wanted to get done before the weekend. I'm taking a couple boys from my church out for youth season in hopes to get their first deer. They lost their father (52) 3 weeks ago to cancer. The boys shoot quite often with their older bro, so they're using my deer guns as they don't have their own. In fact, the only hunting thing they owned is am orange vest each. I sent a text to a handful of my hunting buddies and we've pooled together and bought both of them their own hunting tote full of everything article of clothing they'll need to be set up for the woods. I'm just as pumped to take them as I am to be trying to kill a buck with my late grandpa's bow he bought as a kid..


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meister said:


> Couple things
> 
> You guys make me wanna make the drive to rabers.
> 
> I just had a Convo with my guys at work about hunting "when it's warm".. do you not go eat when it's warm? When it gets warm in the summer do you ever not wanna rut?
> 
> Still toting my recurve and my goal is a buck over 100". Every single year the past 10 I've passed up numerous 120" deer while toting my compound and always wished I had my recurve. Now that I'm committed to my goal I haven't had a deer over 30" near me.. lol
> 
> I've only been able to sit the last 45 of the evening this week due to work and I wanted to get done before the weekend. I'm taking a couple boys from my church out for youth season in hopes to get their first deer. They lost their father (52) 3 weeks ago to cancer. The boys shoot quite often with their older bro, so they're using my deer guns as they don't have their own. In fact, the only hunting thing they owned is am orange vest each. I sent a text to a handful of my hunting buddies and we've pooled together and bought both of them their own hunting tote full of everything article of clothing they'll need to be set up for the woods. I'm just as pumped to take them as I am to be trying to kill a buck with my late grandpa's bow he bought as a kid..


You sir are to be congratulated along with your cohorts!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Updated harvest numbers 



https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/wildlife-management/111621deerharvest.pdf


----------



## arrowflinger79

Sorry I was not able to update earlier. We gave the buck approximately 8 hours to bed up and hopefully expire. We had a very easy to follow blood trail for approximately 200 yards and then it got smaller until it was just occasional drops. He crossed through a fence row and after he jumped the fence the blood trail dried up. He found a couple areas higher up with blood on the leaves that would have probably rubbed against his back as he walked through. We were unable to find another drop after that. There was nothing but a big open field after he crossed the fence and we were unable to see him out there. We spent quite a bit of time searching the creek bed but came up empty. With my work schedule of leaving the house around 6:15 am, and not getting back home until 7-7:30 pm, I don't have much time to continue looking until the weekend. I am planning to spend more time on Saturday and Sunday to try and find him. It has been absolutely tearing me up that he is probably suffering. I have a feeling he is still alive and hope he can survive the infection he will probably get.


----------



## Skipop

arrowflinger79 said:


> Sorry I was not able to update earlier. We gave the buck approximately 8 hours to bed up and hopefully expire. We had a very easy to follow blood trail for approximately 200 yards and then it got smaller until it was just occasional drops. He crossed through a fence row and after he jumped the fence the blood trail dried up. He found a couple areas higher up with blood on the leaves that would have probably rubbed against his back as he walked through. We were unable to find another drop after that. There was nothing but a big open field after he crossed the fence and we were unable to see him out there. We spent quite a bit of time searching the creek bed but came up empty. With my work schedule of leaving the house around 6:15 am, and not getting back home until 7-7:30 pm, I don't have much time to continue looking until the weekend. I am planning to spend more time on Saturday and Sunday to try and find him. It has been absolutely tearing me up that he is probably suffering. I have a feeling he is still alive and hope he can survive the infection he will probably get.


That's tough. I'm sorry for you. Know all too well how it feels. Been several years since my last one and it still stings like it happened yesterday.


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Been tough week out but came together today. Encounter with bigger one couple days ago but wind blew it. Way crazy story on this one. Gave him 3 hours and yotes made it so I didn’t have to use my Butt-Out. Warren County today at 9am after working a rub for 5 minutes that popped up 50 yards from a mock scrape I put in two weeks ago.
> 
> What is the popular Amish place up north of Mt. Vernon’s name for processing? They did a bunch of jalapeño cheese bologna links and brats for me last year. Thought I heard they changed ownership. Still any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...crazy how this saga continues. Long story short I hunted this property for like 6-8 years thanks to a former work friend. I then lost access for 5 years only to finally regain access to it last year the Friday before season started. I hung stands opening weekend based soley on 5 year old info and hung more the next weekend based on the same old info and some cams. That night I got a pic of a buck that then disappeared until mid-Nov. when he showed up sporting a freshly healing busted out left eye. Being a fat kid in the '80s who loved the Goonies I immediately named him One Eyed Willy and chased him until just after Christmas when he slipped up and came in with his bad eye side to me while using his good eye to follow a couple of does around. Had a buddy who's in the hunting industry take some hero pics and he posted them on his Facebook. Someone linked to him who hunts the same area contacted him as he'd watched Willy for 5 years and was after him last year and unfortunately I got him. That dude connected w/me and we shared quite a few stories, trail cam pics, etc. It was super cool as he sent me a 4 pic collage of Willy pics (err...I mean Crab Claw back then by him) from each of the prior four years. Fast forward to yesterday and about 2 hours after I posted some Facebook pics of my new buck and I get a text. I'll paraphrase but it basically said "I can't believe it...you did it again...the big one...I don't even want to go out now...I think I'm gonna puke" from that poor dude. It wasn't exactly that and and he actually offered to come take pics for me if I was still around but because I was already so late and had just shoved him in my ride I had to decline although I really wanted to. Not so much just to get some pro pics for free but I really wanted to let this guy het his hands on this deer. Gonna get it from Raber's tomorrow now I guess as they called and said the cape was ready and get it to the taxi for prep. Once he's done w/it for the time being I'll take a trip down there and at least let him check the antlers out. I feel bad it's not the whole thing as I'm sure that would have given him some closure and been pretty cool for him. You never think, or at least I never did, about your target bucks being someone else's target bucks or how your one day randomly appearing new wanderer buck is someone else’s 5 year target quest buck. I mean I know they roam but you kinda just live in your own world. Anyhow we've been texting pretty regularly over the last day. My buck was bigger last year and a little different...more points...more splits/kickers/junk...wider...etc. Isn't it kind of weird for a buck to clean up and straignten up w/age? He may have lost some size but got more typical. Super cool situation all around...unless your that poor other dude. It's actually even more interesting cause a couple others have reached out too w/stories about chasing Willy or this New Wide Ten as I so eloquently called him for the 10-11 days I knew of his existence (his full name is New Wide Ten With G2 Kickers Who Came Outta Nowhere.) Pic of Willy en memorandum (rest his pour corn eating and doe chasing soul) while I work up the courage to ask this dude if I can post any of his pics.


----------



## Tim/OH

It’s the big 8 from the other morning I think










Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> It’s the big 8 from the other morning I think
> View attachment 7503824
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


And where were you Tim? On a side note on our way to a doctors appointment this morning (0845) and on the way home (1230) we saw two mature 8 points chasing does here in Meigs Co.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> And where were you Tim? On a side note on our way to a doctors appointment this morning (0845) and on the way home (1230) we saw two mature 8 points chasing does here in Meigs Co.


I wasn’t able to hunt because wifey was at work until 330 and I had the kiddos


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I just got him on video grunting he’s in the area chasing

I can’t get back out until Saturday morning smh


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I just got him on video grunting he’s in the area chasing
> 
> I can’t get back out until Saturday morning smh
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


It’s the magical time of year!


----------



## Tim/OH

He’s a 5x4 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Anybody besides me staying in tomorrow morning? 19 degree windchill.

I'll probably take my climber to Licking county around noon.


----------



## Mexibilly

this is neat…not


----------



## zjung

Mexibilly said:


> View attachment 7503995
> 
> this is neat…not


I’m in the same boat tonight. I’ve had more coyotes on camera this year than the last 3 combined










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexibilly

zjung said:


> I’m in the same boat tonight. I’ve had more coyotes on camera this year than the last 3 combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












They are bad tonight. Biggest pack I’ve seen in the area.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Anybody besides me staying in tomorrow morning? 19 degree windchill.
> 
> I'll probably take my climber to Licking county around noon.


Headed out around noon myself. I would love to go sooner but won’t get off work till 3:30am and I’m getting too old not to sleep first lol. Headed to the farm in southern Richland, and hoping I see the big boy that was in my area on Halloween afternoon.


----------



## Outback Man

New bucks still showing up. Same guy game thru same spot three times within 2 hours yesterday. This guy a decently tall and heavy 7. They’re still moving.-Warren County


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Beautiful November afternoon in the woods of southern Richland. Jumped a big ten bedded with a doe in the thick stuff next to a pond on the drive up the lane around 1, but haven’t seen anything since in the stand. Hoping they travel this way before dark, as he was a no doubter.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

PSA...

Don’t forget tomorrow is the start of the two day youth gun season. This is one of the ways we can get our youth interested in the sport we love so much. Maybe if you know of a young man or woman who might be interested it could be a long lasting friendship, memory made or the start of a hobby outside of a home away from TV, tablet, or game system to take them out.

Remember HUNTER ORANGE is required while bow hunting during this special season. Be safe and have a great weekend in the woods of Ohio.

O-H. 1200 on ABC. OSU vs MSU


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Finally back up in the stand. Beautiful morning. Those who don’t take advantage of the outdoors are really missing out.


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Finally back up in the stand. Beautiful morning. Those who don’t take advantage of the outdoors are really missing out.


Agreed. Nice n crispy with a slight wind, just what you want for a mid November morning in the tree. Couple lil guys harassing does so far in eastern Knox.


----------



## Meister

BowtechHunter65 said:


> PSA...
> 
> Don’t forget tomorrow is the start of the two day youth gun season. This is one of the ways we can get our youth interested in the sport we love so much. Maybe if you know of a young man or woman who might be interested it could be a long lasting friendship, memory made or the start of a hobby outside of a home away from TV, tablet, or game system to take them out.
> 
> Remember HUNTER ORANGE is required while bow hunting during this special season. Be safe and have a great weekend in the woods of Ohio.
> 
> O-H. 1200 on ABC. OSU vs MSU












Here's the two boys I brought to the woods this morning putting on their new duds! I had them gear up at the station near the farm so they didn't have to in the dark. The one boy had one doe fly past already with no ****. The boy my wife and I are sitting with hasn't seen any yet aside from a yearling we bumped walking in. I'm more anxious for these boys to get a shot than I am for myself and my goals.


----------



## Meister




----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

View attachment 7504734

I have my youngest out. We just had an encounter with a small 6pt but he’s Waiting on one bigger than his brothers.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meister said:


> View attachment 7504708
> 
> 
> Here's the two boys I brought to the woods this morning putting on their new duds! I had them gear up at the station near the farm so they didn't have to in the dark. The one boy had one doe fly past already with no ****. The boy my wife and I are sitting with hasn't seen any yet aside from a yearling we bumped walking in. I'm more anxious for these boys to get a shot than I am for myself and my goals.


Buddy, that’s awesome! I was wanting to take our preachers oldest boy this year but I am just 4 weeks out from a total knee replacement and I can’t manage the hills of SE Ohio yet. The good thing is he qualifies as a youth for a few year to come. Good luck out there.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> View attachment 7504734
> 
> I have my youngest out. We just had an encounter with a small 6pt but he’s Waiting on one bigger than his brothers.


My grandsons did the same thing and still do in their 20s. Good luck to the young fella.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Saw 8 in Wayne Co this morning. Had a nice 6 or 8 pt come in right before daylight and then does the rest of the morning. Only heard 2-3 shots all morning.


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen some chasing this morning in the field…young bucks

Also a lone buck fawn


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Back at it for the evening 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Back at it for the evening
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck bud.
Did Dan send you a picture today


----------



## tyepsu

I'm out on my little slice of heaven in Carroll county. Since I've already shot 1 doe and my buck I'm down to my last Ohio deer (a doe) for the year. I plan on only hunting my property for the rest of the season and using a landowner tag. Bumped 1 on my way in but it was in briars and couldn't see it's head. I also saw what looked to be a solid 2 year old buck across the strip mine from me , shortly after getting settled in. 

To be honest I doubt I'll shoot a deer this afternoon, even if given the chance. I just wanted to get out but really want my last deer to be taken once we have snow. Love hunting in the snow.


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Good luck bud.
> Did Dan send you a picture today


Thank you sir….yes he did congratulations to your grandson on a nice 8


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Big 10 in the field


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Feeding about 60 yds away 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

He’s with a doe 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Little buck also


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

Come on Tim!!!!! Let's get him!!!


----------



## cope-77

Tim/OH said:


> Big 10 in the field
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck man, hope he comes in!


----------



## thirdhandman

Put the phone down Tim, shoot him and send us pictures.


----------



## hdrking2003

I love getting the “guess what was in my yard earlier” text from a friend when I’m in the stand seeing nothing but lil dinks........


----------



## cope-77

hdrking2003 said:


> I love getting the “guess what was in my yard earlier” text from a friend when I’m in the stand seeing nothing but lil dinks........
> 
> View attachment 7505239


Damnit!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

hdrking2003 said:


> I love getting the “guess what was in my yard earlier” text from a friend when I’m in the stand seeing nothing but lil dinks........
> 
> View attachment 7505239


Hmmm if that's your friend I think those pines needs a ground blind in them 👍 that deer is a TANK!


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> I love getting the “guess what was in my yard earlier” text from a friend when I’m in the stand seeing nothing but lil dinks........
> 
> View attachment 7505239


Oh man that hurts didn't it


----------



## Tim/OH

No hero pics y’all smh….couldn’t get the big boy in any closer got the little one to come in but no dice with the big 10

Never seen this buck before either….I’m in there after that big 8 and big 10 comes out following a doe…he kept bristling up at the small buck lol

Trying again in the morning but it suppose to rain



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Oh man that hurts didn't it


Definitely a kick to the nether region. They only have an acre right there so I think I need to set up a meeting with the farmer behind them.


----------



## Tim/OH

The big 8 just came through on cam smh


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I was looking for him all evening and now he comes in smh….why don’t they ever follow the script lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I was looking for him all evening and now he comes in smh….why don’t they ever follow the script lol
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Murphy’s Law Buddy...


----------



## dcnyli

I'm gonna go dump some more corn, gotta be sure the local raccoon population stays well fed... Granted, never know who will be around cruising hopefully...


----------



## Suncrest08

Tom is looking like a killing day. Rain all day today then temps falling off, finally get to hunt the spot I want with a west wind. Been waiting to get in there, have a great buck I been trying to kill with a drop. Good luck all and keep grinding!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Suncrest08 said:


> Tom is looking like a killing day. Rain all day today then temps falling off, finally get to hunt the spot I want with a west wind. Been waiting to get in there, have a great buck I been trying to kill with a drop. Good luck all and keep grinding!


Good Luck!


----------



## Meister

Here's a text I wrote to one of my buddies about the boys adventure yesterday.

They couldn't hunt this morning because of church and lemme tell, they were whooped lol.. I don't think any of us slept much Friday night.. I put in over 4 miles of crossing the farm n walking for them. This farm allows for perfect light bumps. After having conversations about kane's experience with a big buck (his older bro counted 7 on each side), I think nerves got him or hung him up on that buck. Rayray (older bro) said he could've shot it 5 times in the amount of time it took Kane to get on him lol.. then he had a doe come by at 15 yards but it was too close below and under the ledge of the rock. The other it was with wouldn't stop.

Kobe definitely regretted not shooting the doe we had at 40 yards at 8 something. He said "I think I want to hold off because it's so early". I told him he may not have another opportunity and he said he wanted to take the chsnce. He had a little shake going on, so now looking back im not sure if it was nerves holding him back, but I wasn't going to pressure him. A little after that he had a different doe come up but there was a 4 point in the bottom he was waiting on, but he never came up and the doe worked off too far for a shot at her once he realized the buck wasn't coming.

I took them into town to grab sandwiches n stuff for lunch. After lunch I put rayray and Kobe at the top of this big bottom that they usually come up to get to the fields in the evening. Nothing from 1-415. At 415 Kobe had to crap so they walked back to the truck for tp.. lol.. my mistake as I didn't have them prepared with tp. 

I had Kane n took him to the opposite side of the farm. Killer spot, but I taught him a little about hunting the wind and we had to move because our wind switched n was going right down the holler. We moved around the point and walking in bumped a nice 8 n doe. In hindsight, I shoulda kept him at the first spot n took my chances with the wind.. by 3 I made the decision to hunt the field edge over looking a corner they usually pop out in. Of course we didn't see anything from there.. 

Everyone slept the whole ride home and I passed out at 950. On my way to church now, late. Lol


----------



## Meister




----------



## chief razor

I knew better then to trust the weather man. Went back to bed this morning, such a rookie move. Went out at 10 to set some ground blinds up for dad next week, and bumped a dozen or so. Should have been in the stand this morning.


----------



## randomdonkey

Only the fifth time I've been able to get out this year, (perks of going to school multiple hours from home) sure seemed like peak rut/lockdown to me.
Weather definitely didn't help but only deer I saw was my main target buck off my property in an area that I've known deer to lay for breeding. Thankfully absolutely no one can get permission at that property so I'm hoping he will have survived youth gun. 
I was lucky enough to finagle my thanksgiving break some to be at home hunting all week, so hopefully I'll find some luck


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meister said:


> View attachment 7505640
> View attachment 7505641


Good luck!


----------



## Mexibilly

My son got lucky this afternoon at 11:30 with this tough but funky buck came in at 26yds. His nose has got some horrible growth. Puss sack on the right side of his face. Over grown hole in is hide that you can fit 3 fingers in the hole of his hide. Just one tough buck. Perfect morning with the rain. Plenty of does and one other small buck.


----------



## hdrking2003

Mexibilly said:


> View attachment 7505848
> 
> My son got lucky this afternoon at 11:30 with this tough but funky buck came in at 26yds. His nose has got some horrible growth. Puss sack on the right side of his face. Over grown hole in is hide that you can fit 3 fingers in the hole of his hide. Just one tough buck. Perfect morning with the rain. Plenty of does and one other small buck.


Congrats to your son Mexibilly, and to you for getting him involved!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Like almost every sit this rut season, I was covered up in lil dinks chasing does all around this morning till I had enough of the rain at 9:30. Only seen one shooter from the stand this year(80yards on Oct 31st), but a plethora of small guys. At least I know the future should be good.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Mexibilly said:


> View attachment 7505848
> 
> My son got lucky this afternoon at 11:30 with this tough but funky buck came in at 26yds. His nose has got some horrible growth. Puss sack on the right side of his face. Over grown hole in is hide that you can fit 3 fingers in the hole of his hide. Just one tough buck. Perfect morning with the rain. Plenty of does and one other small buck.


Congratulations on a fine whitetail.


----------



## hdrking2003

Anyone else feel like this is your year too? Lol


----------



## zjung

hdrking2003 said:


> Anyone else feel like this is this year too? Lol
> 
> View attachment 7505870


Haha I’m in the same boat man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmiller777

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Here we go....good luck to everyone this Archery season.


Goodluck


----------



## Tim/OH

Small buck, doe and a lone buck fawn this morning 

Stuck it out until 9 this morning….rain pushed me out


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Back in the saddle for the evening 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Jmiller777 said:


> Goodluck


Thanks buddy, I am having to sit this one out.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dduff1

Mamma and fawns so far that’s it. Buck tag filled so all I am doing is killing time


----------



## Liveblue23

hdrking2003 said:


> I’ve said it many times on here.....by far the best blood trail I’ve ever experienced was a back strap hit buck that I shot mid October in 2013. Literally Buckets of blood that Ray Charles could’ve followed. Then after about 500 yards or so everything dried up to a minimal trail. Trailed him for at least a mile and jumped him many times along the way. Ended up killing him a month and a half later with a partially healed up back strap wound.


I have the same exact story with same ending myself. Argonne blood with even bubbles in it. Killed the deer month later and he had a little muscle loss and tiny scare. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

Not from Ohio but did anyone see this? What a trophy with the longbow.


----------



## Meister

lunghit said:


> Not from Ohio but did anyone see this? What a trophy with the longbow.
> View attachment 7506056


Yup, super jealous!


----------



## irishhacker

lunghit said:


> Not from Ohio but did anyone see this? What a trophy with the longbow.


Beautiful buck.. but not gonna be close to the traditional ohio record.. Logan Glassburn killed a 200+ and it didnt even get the Ohio trad record


----------



## Bobsfriend

I hunted Jackson County all last week. And by far the most seeking and chasing I seen all season was Saturday and Sunday. Seems a little late to me, but can't really question what you see.


----------



## cope-77

Bobsfriend said:


> I hunted Jackson County all last week. And by far the most seeking and chasing I seen all season was Saturday and Sunday. Seems a little late to me, but can't really question what you see.


I personally believe they are probably coming off of lockdown and hitting the second wave. Deer in my area (Miami/Shelby County) were pre rut/rut Halloween and early the first week of November. Just what I saw in my area.


----------



## Bobsfriend

I can agree with that.


----------



## IClark

Deer everywhere tonight in Knox County. 8 does and 2 small bucks. Deer along Grove Church road many places all the way into Martinsburg.


----------



## MRey

Caught this beaut on camera last night chasing does.
Gl to anyone participating in gun week, im hoping for a nice doe.


----------



## Hampton3

I think I’d shoot him. 🤔😉


----------



## BrodyEaker4

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Here we go....good luck to everyone this Archery season.


I shot my first ohio buck this past week. I hunted Mohican river gamelands all week and finally got it done with a 85" 5 point that was over 200lbs. It was a hunt to remember!


----------



## MRey

Hampton3 said:


> I think I’d shoot him. 🤔😉



I think he's just teasing me considering i already filled a buck tag this year. Regardless im happy with the meat I got this year so far, and I'm sure he'll be pretty stout next year considering I'm on super unpressured land


----------



## Ohiocoot

I’m starting to get alittle nervous with the orange army next week. I killed a nice buck early September In Kentucky. I put down the compound and have been hunting with a recurve at my home base spots, however I’m kinda tempted to pick the gun up next week…… I’m torn, I harvested my first doe with the recurve and passes a buck that I should have shot that I’ve been agonizing about for the last 2 weeks smh……just a rant


----------



## Tim/OH

Big 8 was on cam yesterday morning around 5


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BrodyEaker4 said:


> I shot my first ohio buck this past week. I hunted Mohican river gamelands all week and finally got it done with a 85" 5 point that was over 200lbs. It was a hunt to remember!


That’s awesome, congratulations


----------



## IClark

Got my trophy doe I've been hunting for 2 years!!!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

IClark said:


> Got my trophy doe I've been hunting for 2 years!!!
> View attachment 7507401
> View attachment 7507403
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!! Haven't seen one around here in over 6 years


----------



## IClark

Thanks!!!!!! Pretty excited....still can't believe I finally got her


----------



## IClark

Lots of Movement last night and this morning....saw a buck chasing a doe, also saw a buck locked down. Saw several other does 20 deer in 2 sits. Knox County


----------



## Flip Flop

Great evening in Logan area. 
Had a hot doe come through at 430 with 4 bucks running her hard. 2 of the bucks were 140+. 
15 min later a young 8 pt came by following the doe trail, but backwards and then had an old 7 pt come in at last light and he stayed just inside the heavy cover.


----------



## z7hunter11

Activity picked up on trail cams starting yesterday around 430. Several different Bucks cruising.


----------



## IClark

Activity on my cell cam in Gallia county the last few days has been picking up alot....


----------



## Green/OH

Pulled my cams last week but have been seeing a lot of activity driving around looks like I’ll be carrying this buck tag into the gun season no time to get out between now and then..can only get Monday off but the 450 will appreciate the woods time


----------



## IClark

Gonna have my new winchester 350 legend out next week on doe patrol.


----------



## arrow179

IClark said:


> Gonna have my new winchester 350 legend out next week on doe patrol.


I’ve got the Ruger American Ranch (16” barrel) in .450 bushmaster that shoots 3” groups at 200yds easily with Hornady Black 250gr FTX ammo. How does the Winchester shoot? Which one did you buy and what ammo you shooting? Thinking about trying a .350 for next year.


----------



## IClark

arrow179 said:


> I’ve got the Ruger American Ranch (16” barrel) in .450 bushmaster that shoots 3” groups at 200yds easily with Hornady Black 250gr FTX ammo. How does the Winchester shoot? Which one did you buy and what ammo you shooting? Thinking about trying a .350 for next year.


I just bought it, have yet to shoot it....lol winchester short barrel Xpr with 180 grain super x. My boy is shooting the cva scout with the same ammo....spot on at 100 yards....where we hunt is brushy...not worried about 200 yard shots...


----------



## 17ghk

I love hammering deer with a rifle in pa. Now finally can hunt with something decent in Ohio. 350 ledgend. Now if only the buttheads at odnr would open the season on sat. Even pa. Got that right.


----------



## GTO63

IClark said:


> Got my trophy doe I've been hunting for 2 years!!!
> View attachment 7507401
> View attachment 7507403





IClark said:


> Got my trophy doe I've been hunting for 2 years!!!
> View attachment 7507401
> View attachment 7507403



Thats awesome!!! Congrats ! I have always wanted to kill a piebald doe. good job


----------



## IClark

17ghk said:


> I love hammering deer with a rifle in pa. Now finally can hunt with something decent in Ohio. 350 ledgend. Now if only the buttheads at odnr would open the season on sat. Even pa. Got that right.


Don't mess it up....I think Ohio has things handled pretty well.....PA has more deer than we do to.....I used to live there.....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

17ghk said:


> I love hammering deer with a rifle in pa. Now finally can hunt with something decent in Ohio. 350 ledgend. Now if only the buttheads at odnr would open the season on sat. Even pa. Got that right.


They won’t do it, that’s why there is a bonus gun weekend in Dec.


----------



## Tim/OH

Gotta work tomorrow but I will be hunting the evening….just got the ok with wifey 

I will be in high rise woods..haven’t been there in a few weeks

I remember one one thanksgiving I had 3 bucks chasing a doe at full speed…2 were shooters



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## GTO63

Good luck tomorrow Tim!


----------



## Green/OH

Tim/OH said:


> Gotta work tomorrow but I will be hunting the evening….just got the ok with wifey
> 
> I will be in high rise woods..haven’t been there in a few weeks
> 
> I remember one one thanksgiving I had 3 bucks chasing a doe at full speed…2 were shooters
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck! I remember a specific bowhunt during the youth season probably 10 years ago that I saw 7 different bucks absolutely harassing one doe for hours around my stand. It’s to the point now that if you have a hot doe around you you will be covered up in bucks


----------



## doug_andrea

1 decent buck tonight, in hot pursuit of 3 does that went through right before him. He wasn't stopping for anything, unfortunately. Then a lone doe just before last light.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

GTO63 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Tim!


Thanks Steve 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Green/OH said:


> Good luck! I remember a specific bowhunt during the youth season probably 10 years ago that I saw 7 different bucks absolutely harassing one doe for hours around my stand. It’s to the point now that if you have a hot doe around you you will be covered up in bucks


Thanks man….I hope I have one of those days again 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Making a new thanksgiving tradition, me and my two boys go Bowhunting! Good luck to whoever else is out this morning!


----------



## pbuck

I’m out in Monroe Co. beautiful sunrise this morning. 

Good luck and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Making a new thanksgiving tradition, me and my two boys go Bowhunting! Good luck to whoever else is out this morning!


Good luck!


----------



## LONG RANGE

happy thanksgiving from NC! Love following this thread!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Happy Thanksgiving to all our thread members and your families!


----------



## hdrking2003

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> Making a new thanksgiving tradition, me and my two boys go Bowhunting! Good luck to whoever else is out this morning!


I made it a tradition 12 years ago, even tho I rarely have success on Thanksgiving. Lol. Its still one of my favorite hunts of the year tho. It’s just nice to be in the woods at my dads farm to start Thanksgiving day, especially since he passed a few years ago. Good luck to all and Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## IClark

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! God has truly blessed me and my family this year! My mom and dad survived a scary bout with covid and we've put 5 deer in the freezer to date. God bless you all!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! God has truly blessed me and my family this year! My mom and dad survived a scary bout with covid and we've put 5 deer in the freezer to date. God bless you all!


May God continue to bless y’all Isaac. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> May God continue to bless y’all Isaac. Happy Thanksgiving


Same to you and your family John! Hope to see you behind a biggun next year!!!!


----------



## RH1

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Ohiocoot

Happy thanksgiving from a rainy tree stand in clermont county


----------



## callmeQQQQQ

Hello! I’ve never posted on here but I’ve been following this season. From Allen County, but live in Florida now. I come back Nov. 4-7 to hunt and saw a couple does. Came back to see family for the holidays and got one last night. First ever bucking second deer! Happy Thanksgiving and good luck to everyone as the season hits the backend!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

callmeQQQQQ said:


> Hello! I’ve never posted on here but I’ve been following this season. From Allen County, but live in Florida now. I come back Nov. 4-7 to hunt and saw a couple does. Came back to see family for the holidays and got one last night. First ever bucking second deer! Happy Thanksgiving and good luck to everyone as the season hits the backend!


Welcome to the 2021 thread-forum. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

callmeQQQQQ said:


> Hello! I’ve never posted on here but I’ve been following this season. From Allen County, but live in Florida now. I come back Nov. 4-7 to hunt and saw a couple does. Came back to see family for the holidays and got one last night. First ever bucking second deer! Happy Thanksgiving and good luck to everyone as the season hits the backend!


Congrats on an excellent first buck. Well done!


----------



## hdrking2003

callmeQQQQQ said:


> Hello! I’ve never posted on here but I’ve been following this season. From Allen County, but live in Florida now. I come back Nov. 4-7 to hunt and saw a couple does. Came back to see family for the holidays and got one last night. First ever bucking second deer! Happy Thanksgiving and good luck to everyone as the season hits the backend!


Welcome to the group and the addiction!! Congrats on a fine buck and hopefully more in the future!!


----------



## jsh909

Took an old bruiser off our primary hunting ground in Wayne County yesterday (Thanksgiving)
















. I saw him sparring with a giant a few weeks ago. He is a fighter. His head and ears were all tore up and bloody. Had a fresh wound on his side from a recent bout. We have had him around for years, he is an old guy. He has actually been regressing. He has double brows, but they barely even came in this year. His beams and main brows look like they are covered in barnacles. He is a cool buck, not a wall hanger, but I am more than happy to put my tag on him.

He was all rutted up, panting, tongue hanging out, I could smell him a while before he hit the clearing. He was on a doe when I pulled in at O'dark thirty. I bumped them, but they weren't spooked really. I circled around to where I thought they might try to come back through. Sure enough, right at legal light he walked right in shot him at about 15 yards.

I would like to say I finally outsmarted him, but he had lost his doe and rut got the best of him and he made a mistake.

Wow sorry that got really long winded guys, I didn't realize until I posted it.

Happy Thanksgiving guys


----------



## BowtechHunter65

jsh909 said:


> Took an old bruiser off our primary hunting ground in Wayne County yesterday (Thanksgiving)
> View attachment 7508959
> 
> View attachment 7508958
> 
> . I saw him sparring with a giant a few weeks ago. He is a fighter. His head and ears were all tore up and bloody. Had a fresh wound on his side from a recent bout. We have had him around for years, he is an old guy. He has actually been regressing. He has double brows, but they barely even came in this year. His beams and main brows look like they are covered in barnacles. He is a cool buck, not a wall hanger, but I am more than happy to put my tag on him.
> 
> He was all rutted up, panting, tongue hanging out, I could smell him a while before he hit the clearing. He was on a doe when I pulled in at O'dark thirty. I bumped them, but they weren't spooked really. I circled around to where I thought they might try to come back through. Sure enough, right at legal light he walked right in shot him at about 15 yards.
> 
> I would like to say I finally outsmarted him, but he had lost his doe and rut got the best of him and he made a mistake.
> 
> Wow sorry that got really long winded guys, I didn't realize until I posted it.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving guys


Congratulations on a fine animal and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## jsh909

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congratulations on a fine animal and Happy Thanksgiving



Thanks brother


----------



## Meister

Ninjad out tonight. Hoping the chill has them up.


----------



## IClark

Just got my gun sighted in for Monday.....sitting in my warm house gazing at the Christmas tree 🎄


----------



## Meister

Couple scrubs and a yearling doe. 

4570 is sighted in but it'd have to be a monster Monday for me to pull the trigger and abandon my recurve mission.


----------



## RH1

I went out and sighted in my 40yr old Hawken 50cal for next week. All I have left is a doe tag and would love to take one with this muzzleloader that my dad bought me so long ago when I was in high school..fingers crossed


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> Ninjad out tonight. Hoping the chill has them up.
> View attachment 7509395


Man, that looks waaaaaay warmer than the tree I was freezing in this evening lol. A bunch of does in the field tonight and one decent 3.5 year old bumping a couple of them. Nothing aggressive and wasn’t pushing them too much. More of a feeding frenzy than anything else. Gonna try again Sunday afternoon, then probably still have the bow in hand the following weekend with my orange on. Might change my mind and take the Mossberg or CVA out, but we’ll see.


----------



## zjung

Nothing this morning. My wife and I went and cut a tree down around noon and went back out for the evening. Saw 4 bucks tonight with 2 of them being shooters. Nice cold evening. Came home, had some hot chocolate and got the tree set up! Not sure if I’m going out in the AM. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

zjung said:


> Nothing this morning. My wife and I went and cut a tree down around noon and went back out for the evening. Saw 4 bucks tonight with 2 of them being shooters. Nice cold evening. Came home, had some hot chocolate and got the tree set up! Not sure if I’m going out in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful tree, thanks for sharing


----------



## Meister

RH1 said:


> I went out and sighted in my 40yr old Hawken 50cal for next week. All I have left is a doe tag and would love to take one with this muzzleloader that my dad bought me so long ago when I was in high school..fingers crossed


After Monday, I will be switching to my old flintlock and round ball thrower as my "other goal" is to kill a doe with it!


----------



## The Phantom

If you mean a "Deer management permit" they aren't valid after Sunday Nov 28.
Hope you only mean you got your buck, now on doe patrol.





RH1 said:


> I went out and sighted in my 40yr old Hawken 50cal for next week. All I have left is a doe tag and would love to take one with this muzzleloader that my dad bought me so long ago when I was in high school..fingers crossed


----------



## RH1

The Phantom said:


> If you mean a "Deer management permit" they aren't valid after Sunday Nov 28.
> Hope you only mean you got your buck, now on doe patrol.


Yep exactly. 
I already used a management permit so I will be trying to take a doe with the a round ball on Monday. 
Thanks for making sure I didn't screw up


----------



## hdrking2003

O-H!!!!!

Beat Meatchicken!!!


----------



## GTO63

I-O!!!!!


----------



## jsh909

Good game so far, kind of like the rivalry of old


----------



## hdrking2003

jsh909 said:


> Good game so far, kind of like the rivalry of old


Cept it’s not going our way lol. Questionable play calls and a lot of self inflicted wounds by the Bucks. Lots of false starts and dropped passes. Plus their DE Hutchinson is killing us!!


----------



## dduff1

IClark said:


> Got my trophy doe I've been hunting for 2 years!!!
> View attachment 7507401
> View attachment 7507403


Beautiful deer


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Got it done in summit county last night. Wasn’t sure about the shot so I went back this morning and he only went about 80 yards. I been checking in on you boys all season with lots of envy. Happy to get him before the bullets start flying.


----------



## IClark

Made it down to Gallia county. Goin to church in Meigs County tomorrow then going to hit gun week hard and hope to fill some doe tag as well as get my wife on a good buck. We'll see what happens!


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Sorry I posted double images. As you can tell I’m usually on the sidelines LOL


----------



## hdrking2003

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Got it done in summit county last night. Wasn’t sure about the shot so I went back this morning and he only went about 80 yards. I been checking in on you boys all season with lots of envy. Happy to get him before the bullets start flying.
> View attachment 7510049
> 
> View attachment 7510050
> View attachment 7510048
> View attachment 7510049
> View attachment 7510050
> 
> View attachment 7510048


Great buck man! Congrats on some late rut success!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Got it done in summit county last night. Wasn’t sure about the shot so I went back this morning and he only went about 80 yards. I been checking in on you boys all season with lots of envy. Happy to get him before the bullets start flying.
> View attachment 7510049
> 
> View attachment 7510050
> View attachment 7510048
> View attachment 7510049
> View attachment 7510050
> 
> View attachment 7510048


Congratulations


----------



## Ohiocoot

Nice buck


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Thanks for the kinds words guys. As everyone knows it’s been a weird rut kinda year. I hope that everyone that has a tag to fill gets it filled.


----------



## The Phantom

I spent the afternoon in front of the TV yesterday. First Saturday after Thanksgiving I've done that in 4 or 5 years.

Blame it on me!


----------



## Hampton3

I was literally getting my gear on 100 yards away when this picture was taken. The date is wrong. You can see my safety line reflecting on the right side of the picture. I didn’t see any deer during my sit. I hope the Orange Army doesn’t get him.


----------



## GTO63

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Got it done in summit county last night. Wasn’t sure about the shot so I went back this morning and he only went about 80 yards. I been checking in on you boys all season with lots of envy. Happy to get him before the bullets start flying.
> View attachment 7510049
> 
> View attachment 7510050
> View attachment 7510048
> View attachment 7510049
> View attachment 7510050
> 
> View attachment 7510048



Very Nice buck!!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

GTO63 said:


> Very Nice buck!!!! Congrats to you!


I appreciate it! Crazy ending to this story. As I said before I had to let it go overnight due to uncertainty as he did not fall in view. It was a hard quartering away angle and I put it behind his left ribs and it came out front right just behind front leg. I should have just tracked him but decided to back out. This was Friday about 4:35. Well I found him right away Saturday at about 8:30. It was cold in the 20’s overnight. I gave the deer to my good friend for his family. He takes it to Rabers Saturday about 8:30 pm. Remember it was cold yesterday all day too. They told him it was bad due to gut shot and so he decided not to chance it. I don’t blame him. I just shocked it would be bad from laying overnight in the temps we had. I hate it went to waste.


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

I should add that I gutted it as soon as I found it Saturday morning. I didn’t notice anything foul other than his hocks all pissed up stinking like a rutting buck.


----------



## GTO63

B tucky BowHntr said:


> I should add that I gutted it as soon as I found it Saturday morning. I didn’t notice anything foul other than his hocks all pissed up stinking like a rutting buck.


I had the samething happen to me. shot a buck , knew it was back, so backed out and went back next morning, temps was in the 20's, took to processor and they said it was bad. It happens, you did the right thing backing out. It is what it is, meats bad you dont want to risk it. Again beautiful buck!


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

GTO63 said:


> I had the samething happen to me. shot a buck , knew it was back, so backed out and went back next morning, temps was in the 20's, took to processor and they said it was bad. It happens, you did the right thing backing out. It is what it is, meats bad you dont want to risk it. Again beautiful buck!


I thank you for the compliment. I have a cool idea for a euro mount that involves some weatherd wood and patina corrugated steel.


----------



## GTO63

B tucky BowHntr said:


> I thank you for the compliment. I have a cool idea for a euro mount that involves some weatherd wood and patina corrugated steel.


That will look cool, be sure to post pics


----------



## MRey

I took my little 100 pound buck over to a euro mount maker, that bathes the skull in a vat of Beatles (kinda wanted to see how it turned out instead of boiling), I think I turned out pretty nice for the price , I hope that anyone still needing to fill tags has a good bout of luck these upcoming weeks!


----------



## arrow179

Good luck to any of you braving the orange army with only stick and string!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL this week, be safe and wear orange.


----------



## Meister

Well, I couldn't kick a gift horse in the mouth this morning so the ol single shot 4570 barked and put my recurve plans on hold till 2022.. I had seen about 15 deer where I was in Holmes, all kinda action. I'm watching deer to my right and left. I'm sitting a big wooded hillside with a creek bottom 200+ below. I caught horns below me, analyzed. Switched to scope n said if he gives me a standing chip shot I gotta take it. He did. 60 yards, maybe less, broadside.. The rest is history and now I'm closer to home in a tree with the old Flint lock as this is also a goal of mine. Hunting my recurve set because I need a doe good'n close with this old dinosaur. I'm completely prepared to watch a 180 eat 15 yards from me because that's how my luck works. Lol. I'm happy with this deer as he's mature, I did get the high heart rate n shakes from him, but I definitely found it less satisfying than with archery equipment.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meister said:


> Well, I couldn't kick a gift horse in the mouth this morning so the ol single shot 4570 barked and put my recurve plans on hold till 2022.. I had seen about 15 deer where I was in Holmes, all kinda action. I'm watching deer to my right and left. I'm sitting a big wooded hillside with a creek bottom 200+ below. I caught horns below me, analyzed. Switched to scope n said if he gives me a standing chip shot I gotta take it. He did. 60 yards, maybe less, broadside.. The rest is history and now I'm closer to home in a tree with the old Flint lock as this is also a goal of mine. Hunting my recurve set because I need a doe good'n close with this old dinosaur. I'm completely prepared to watch a 180 eat 15 yards from me because that's how my luck works. Lol. I'm happy with this deer as he's mature, I did get the high heart rate n shakes from him, but I definitely found it less satisfying than with archery equipment.
> View attachment 7511525
> View attachment 7511527


Congratulations on a find buck!


----------



## 17ghk

Nice buck. I don't get caught up in the If it's not with Archery gear is no fun b.s.. That's how most of us got started. I love gun hunting with family and friends.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Congrats nice buck!


----------



## Meister

Thanks fellas. Don't get me wrong, I have no issue pulling a trigger, obviously. Lol. 

In fact, I did it again tonight with a little flash in the pan made by a piece of Flint! Goal accomplished.

Next goal, semi auto 10mm pistol, or a longbow. Im on a mission to kill with every legal implement in Ohio, and now I'm getting granular with it. I've killed with a wheel gun and a recurve (and the obvious ones).


----------



## muzzypower

Go matchlock! I Always had that goal. Maybe someday. Not sure if itsclegal in ohio


----------



## RH1

Wow great job Meister! Congrats on accomplishing your goal..
I to accomplished my goal yesterday. I was able to take a deer with my nearly 40yr old Hawken and I did it on public land to add to the goal. 
Man that patched round ball was devastating to.
I also had this one sided buck walk by at 30yds. Crazy though, I shot my deer just before 830am and I was the first shot of the day on this public.


----------



## Meister

I agree on the damage a patch n ball does! My quartering shot punched the heart n blew apart the offside shoulder. I lunged my buck with the rifle and it was a pass through but turned the bottom half of the lungs into mush. My guns not quite as old but I believe it to be pushing 30.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

RH1 said:


> Wow great job Meister! Congrats on accomplishing your goal..
> I to accomplished my goal yesterday. I was able to take a deer with my nearly 40yr old Hawken and I did it on public land to add to the goal.
> Man that patched round ball was devastating to.
> I also had this one sided buck walk by at 30yds. Crazy though, I shot my deer just before 830am and I was the first shot of the day on this public.
> 
> View attachment 7511902
> View attachment 7511903


Congratulations


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ohio Gun Season Opening Day Harvest up 62% from 2020.

Ohio’s annual deer gun hunting week is underway with 21,754 deer checked on Monday, Nov. 29, the opening day of the season, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. During the past three years, hunters took an average of 13,349 deer on opening day. Ohio’s gun season is open until Sunday, Dec. 5, and again for two days on Saturday and Sunday, Dec. 18-19.

Ohio’s weather for this year’s opening day was perfect for deer hunting: mostly to partly sunny and cool temperatures. In 2020, during a snowy and rainy gun opener, hunters bagged 10,905 deer.

The top 10 counties for deer harvest on the opening day of Ohio’s gun season include: Coshocton (850), Tuscarawas (729), Ashtabula (725), Knox (679), Muskingum (677), Holmes (650), Guernsey (642), Carroll (607), Licking (572), and Ashland (504). In 2020, Coshocton County also led the state on opening day with 356 deer taken.

Ohio archery hunters have taken 79,538 deer through Monday, Nov. 29. Plus, Ohio’s young hunters checked 7,634 deer during the 2021 youth gun season, Nov. 20-21.

Ohio deer hunting has come a long way from the first gun hunting season in 1943, when 168 deer were taken. Because Ohio is known as a quality deer hunting state, many out-of-state hunters travel here during the season. The top five states for purchasing a nonresident hunting license in Ohio include: Pennsylvania (6,994 licenses sold), Michigan (4,801), West Virginia (3,595), North Carolina (3,050), and New York (3,009). Deer hunting participation remains high for all hunters, with 339,991 deer hunting permits sold or issued through Sunday, Nov. 28.

The first number following the county’s name shows the harvest numbers for opening day 2021, and the three-year average of deer harvested on opening day in 2018, 2019, 2020 is in parentheses. A three-year average provides a better overall comparison to this year’s harvest numbers, eliminating year-to-year variation because of weather, misaligned season dates, timing of the crop harvest, and other unavoidable factors. Harvest numbers below are raw data and subject to change. These numbers may include controlled hunts.

Adams: 288 (187); Allen: 92 (60); Ashland: 504 (282); Ashtabula: 725 (459); Athens: 420 (258); Auglaize: 135 (68); Belmont: 335 (227); Brown: 249 (171); Butler: 99 (50); Carroll: 607 (332); Champaign: 127 (78); Clark: 53 (28); Clermont: 162 (99); Clinton: 57 (45); Columbiana: 448 (270); Coshocton: 850 (536); Crawford: 191 (110); Cuyahoga: 8 (9); Darke: 86 (55); Defiance: 297 (190); Delaware: 139 (81); Erie: 91 (40); Fairfield: 240 (126); Fayette: 36 (18); Franklin: 38 (29); Fulton: 150 (84); Gallia: 306 (201); Geauga: 205 (98); Greene: 70 (34); Guernsey: 642 (368); Hamilton: 30 (16); Hancock: 164 (76); Hardin: 166 (113); Harrison: 429 (309); Henry: 140 (86); Highland: 309 (195); Hocking: 308 (246); Holmes: 650 (363); Huron: 375 (212); Jackson: 284 (195); Jefferson: 232 (164); Knox: 679 (435); Lake: 43 (27); Lawrence: 216 (123); Licking: 572 (368); Logan: 241 (143); Lorain: 193 (109); Lucas: 27 (24); Madison: 67 (26); Mahoning: 200 (120); Marion: 158 (79); Medina: 181 (95); Meigs: 370 (212); Mercer: 118 (64); Miami: 53 (32); Monroe: 276 (212); Montgomery: 56 (26); Morgan: 382 (256); Morrow: 217 (124); Muskingum: 677 (443); Noble: 387 (249); Ottawa: 56 (18); Paulding: 203 (121); Perry: 369 (216); Pickaway: 68 (52); Pike: 173 (116); Portage: 189 (103); Preble: 83 (41); Putnam: 117 (66); Richland: 414 (272); Ross: 264 (183); Sandusky: 72 (44); Scioto: 159 (106); Seneca: 310 (149); Shelby: 112 (66); Stark: 269 (157); Summit: 36 (18); Trumbull: 382 (280); Tuscarawas: 729 (474); Union: 119 (60); Van Wert: 81 (47); Vinton: 262 (158); Warren: 81 (46); Washington: 436 (285); Wayne: 251 (158); Williams: 318 (175); Wood: 89 (55); Wyandot: 262 (150).

2021 total: 21,754
Three-year average total: (13,349)


----------



## muzzypower

Meister said:


> Well, I couldn't kick a gift horse in the mouth this morning so the ol single shot 4570 barked and put my recurve plans on hold till 2022.. I had seen about 15 deer where I was in Holmes, all kinda action. I'm watching deer to my right and left. I'm sitting a big wooded hillside with a creek bottom 200+ below. I caught horns below me, analyzed. Switched to scope n said if he gives me a standing chip shot I gotta take it. He did. 60 yards, maybe less, broadside.. The rest is history and now I'm closer to home in a tree with the old Flint lock as this is also a goal of mine. Hunting my recurve set because I need a doe good'n close with this old dinosaur. I'm completely prepared to watch a 180 eat 15 yards from me because that's how my luck works. Lol. I'm happy with this deer as he's mature, I did get the high heart rate n shakes from him, but I definitely found it less satisfying than with archery equipment.
> View attachment 7511525
> View attachment 7511527


Is that a sanctuary set??


----------



## Uncle Mike II

Not sure where all these deer came from. Most hunters I have spoken to said it was the quietest opener they ever experienced. Very few deer sighted and even less shots heard. Most guys I know hunt public so maybe it was the public land that was the issue.


----------



## Meister

Those numbers are frightening actually. Could see a huge decline soon.

Muzzy, sanctuary jacket and asat brand bibs. Havent found FL bibs yet.. lol


----------



## Green/OH

Uncle Mike II said:


> Not sure where all these deer came from. Most hunters I have spoken to said it was the quietest opener they ever experienced. Very few deer sighted and even less shots heard. Most guys I know hunt public so maybe it was the public land that was the issue.


I sat all day Monday in Knox and it was by far the quietest opening day I can remember


----------



## IClark

Uncle Mike II said:


> Not sure where all these deer came from. Most hunters I have spoken to said it was the quietest opener they ever experienced. Very few deer sighted and even less shots heard. Most guys I know hunt public so maybe it was the public land that was the issue.


Well my observations are different.....seen more deer the last 2 years than I have in a long time! We bought a farm adjacent to my bro in law and he started noticing does everywhere. In the evening it was nothing to see 20+ deer in the hay field. So to make a long story short we were on doe patrol. First day we shot 4 deer and yesterday my wife got #5. I have 1 tag left. My bro in law, my wife, and my boy are both tagged out for the season. This is down in Gallia county......Knox county farm during bow it was nothing for me to see 12-15 does almost every sit,.....Crawford county we didn't see as many in archery. If I was solely hunting that county I would say the #s are down. That's why it's important ODNR keeps tabs on each counties deer #s over a period of time. I for one think the system has been working pretty well.....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Well my observations are different.....seen more deer the last 2 years than I have in a long time! We bought a farm adjacent to my bro in law and he started noticing does everywhere. In the evening it was nothing to see 20+ deer in the hay field. So to make a long story short we were on doe patrol. First day we shot 4 deer and yesterday my wife got #5. I have 1 tag left. My bro in law, my wife, and my boy are both tagged out for the season. This is down in Gallia county......Knox county farm during bow it was nothing for me to see 12-15 does almost every sit,.....Crawford county we didn't see as many in archery. If I was solely hunting that county I would say the #s are down. That's why it's important ODNR keeps tabs on each counties deer #s over a period of time. I for one think the system has been working pretty well.....


Well said, I agree


----------



## Uncle Mike II

IClark said:


> Well my observations are different.....seen more deer the last 2 years than I have in a long time! We bought a farm adjacent to my bro in law and he started noticing does everywhere. In the evening it was nothing to see 20+ deer in the hay field. So to make a long story short we were on doe patrol. First day we shot 4 deer and yesterday my wife got #5. I have 1 tag left. My bro in law, my wife, and my boy are both tagged out for the season. This is down in Gallia county......Knox county farm during bow it was nothing for me to see 12-15 does almost every sit,.....Crawford county we didn't see as many in archery. If I was solely hunting that county I would say the #s are down. That's why it's important ODNR keeps tabs on each counties deer #s over a period of time. I for one think the system has been working pretty well.....


I would too if I saw deer like you see on private land on the public lands I hunt. Between four of us with over 40 sits this year combined we have seen 4 deer on public lands. Its the have and have nots. You don't want to be a public land hunter in Ohio now days. So sad to see as it was great hunting for 30 years till our DOW thru the baby out with the bath water when they kept the same generous tag options for both private and public. The pressure on ohios limited acres resulted in a massive overkill of does.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ohio’s estimated herd size is 700,000 this year which is 20,000 greater than last year. The estimated herd size grows 10-20 K annually hence the generous hunting opportunities for everyone. 

On the place I hunt I see deer daily but don’t kill but one a year if it is bigger than what I have on my wall. 

Public land is exponentially harder to hunt due to pressure and year round usage by all types of outdoor enthusiasts. 

As the thread creator this year I ask that this topic not blow up the great thread we have going and keep it focused on the great trophies taken and the upcoming “second Rut.” 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uncle Mike II

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Ohio’s estimated herd size is 700,000 this year which is 20,000 greater than last year. The estimated herd size grows 10-20 K annually hence the generous hunting opportunities for everyone.
> 
> On the place I hunt I see deer daily but don’t kill but one a year if it is bigger than what I have on my wall.
> 
> Public land is exponentially harder to hunt due to pressure and year round usage by all types of outdoor enthusiasts.
> 
> As the thread creator this year I ask that this topic not blow up the great thread we have going and keep it focused on the great trophies taken and the upcoming “second Rut.”
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure how comments on the lack of deer on public land is off topic for a rut thread. I call em as I see em. Comments from the guys that hunt the largest area of public land in Ohio, "Wayne national forest" are saying there were few shots and few hunters. What's that tell you? Your post reads straight from the DOW. Are you an employee of the state? If so I understand the want to suppress talk of the mismanagement of the public land herd over the past say 10 years. Now that I have said my piece you can go back to telling everyone what a great job the state is doing.


----------



## chaded

Uncle Mike II said:


> Not sure how comments on the lack of deer on public land is off topic for a rut thread. I call em as I see em. Comments from the guys that hunt the largest area of public land in Ohio, "Wayne national forest" are saying there were few shots and few hunters. What's that tell you? Your post reads straight from the DOW. Are you an employee of the state? If so I understand the want to suppress talk of the mismanagement of the public land herd over the past say 10 years. Now that I have said my piece you can go back to telling everyone what a great job the state is doing.


My neighbor and his brothers just went down to public and shot 4 the first day. I haven’t talked to him yet to see how many more they shot.


----------



## cope-77

Uncle Mike II said:


> I would too if I saw deer like you see on private land on the public lands I hunt. Between four of us with over 40 sits this year combined we have seen 4 deer on public lands. Its the have and have nots. You don't want to be a public land hunter in Ohio now days. So sad to see as it was great hunting for 30 years till our DOW thru the baby out with the bath water when they kept the same generous tag options for both private and public. The pressure on ohios limited acres resulted in a massive overkill of does.


No offense, but 40 sits between 4 people is nothing, especially to make that kind of judgement call. That’s 10 sits each, which is likely broken down into 4 to 6 days total, because I highly doubt every one is an all day sit, even if it was, that’s still nothing. I have that covered in less than one week of rutacation, not to mention the other vacation days for hunting. Numbers seem good and accurate to me so far.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Now let's have a good clean fight , GO!


----------



## cope-77

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Now let's have a good clean fight , GO!


No fight at all, just pointing out facts.


----------



## Meister

Chalk another up for Stark! 

Last night one of the boys from church came. We were close, but didn't have a solid opportunity. His brother was up to bat tonight. He made it happen and dropped a doe in her tracks! He had the shakes, I had the shakes, and he was so pumped! Maybe more exciting than killing my own deer Monday!


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats to all the success this week so far guys n gals!! And good on you Meister for dedicating your time to help the young guns!!

I’ll be out tomorrow eve sitting in the lil pine row at my friends small plot of land, with the bow, where that monster was roaming around during the day a couple weeks ago. He was out again during light Thanksgiving eve, and again last night with a group of does. I got nothing to lose so might as well try. Stay safe out there everyone!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Quiet first 3 days of gun season then today WWIII erupted in western Meigs County.


----------



## tyepsu

I'm out this morning on my own property in Carroll County. Since I've already killed my buck and 1 doe, I'm using my bow instead of a gun. I just prefer using my bow. If I shoot a doe, I'll check it as a landowner. Does anyone know if landowner checked deer count towards your total deer allowed in a particular County ?


----------



## IClark

tyepsu said:


> I'm out this morning on my own property in Carroll County. Since I've already killed my buck and 1 doe, I'm using my bow instead of a gun. I just prefer using my bow. If I shoot a doe, I'll check it as a landowner. Does anyone know if landowner checked deer count towards your total deer allowed in a particular County ?


Yes it does....I'm a landowner in Gallia..


----------



## tyepsu

Thanks IClark!! I figured that was the case. Might just hold off shooting my final deer a bit.


----------



## muzzypower

In NY the harvest numbers go up every year, even though they don't! Maybe Ohio is utilizing the same tactic now. I suspect it's to keep ppl interested and putting in effort, which the DNR's of the world depend on. I hunted Morgan County this year and didn't see many deer or much sign.


----------



## M.Magis

It's sort of funny, but at the same time annoying. The same ol "the sky is falling" posts have been going on since internet forums were invented. I remember whining from certain people back in the mid 2000s, when deer populations were out of control. The really funny part is when people think the states are making numbers up, for whatever wacky reason their head thinks up. I guess some folks are always looking for someone to blame, without looking in the mirror.


----------



## IClark

muzzypower said:


> In NY the harvest numbers go up every year, even though they don't! Maybe Ohio is utilizing the same tactic now. I suspect it's to keep ppl interested and putting in effort, which the DNR's of the world depend on. I hunted Morgan County this year and didn't see many deer or much sign.


Well my family killed 13 deer this year.....saw alot more deer this year than I have in a long time!!!


----------



## muzzypower

IClark said:


> Well my family killed 13 deer this year.....saw alot more deer this year than I have in a long time!!!


Thats good. Im not saying its the case to begin with. And my experience is very limited. NY does wild things. I trust ohio dnr much more.


----------



## tyepsu

Glad to see this beauty has survived so far. I'm really hoping he makes it until next year.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good Luck out there fellas, be safe


----------



## Green/OH

Had a hell of a morning in Knox lost count of all the deer ..8 bucks one of which I’m already kicking myself for passing on


----------



## Tim/OH

I haven’t posted in a while, just been busy with work and life….last time I hunted was last Saturday 

Well I’m about to head out now for the first time in a week….hoping the pressure on the last day of gun season will push deer my way

I will be hunting in licking county this morning where high rise lives(hopefully he still alive)


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## muzzypower

Good luck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL Tim


----------



## tyepsu

I have to admit I'm happy the 1st gun season is over. Just not a huge fan of gun season.


----------



## IClark

tyepsu said:


> I have to admit I'm happy the 1st gun season is over. Just not a huge fan of gun season.


I love bowhunting but gun season is a nice change of pace. To each their own.


----------



## hdrking2003

tyepsu said:


> I have to admit I'm happy the 1st gun season is over. Just not a huge fan of gun season.


I agree. As most folks, I cut my hunting teeth during gun seasons of past, but seem to move further and further away from it every year. Especially when you witness some of the antics of other, not so ethical gun hunters, every year. Like today’s experience of the neighbors popping off rounds well before legal light, and trespassers “accidentally” crossing over the property lines while tromping through the woods. Now, I’m not saying I’ll never take a gun to the woods ever again, nor do I have an issue with the ones who do things the right way, but a select few that only come out to sling slugs in 3 shot spurts a couple days of year definitely pushes me further away from the enjoyment of guns seasons of the past. For now, I’ll stick with taking my bow. It is what it is.


----------



## Tim/OH

I didn’t see squat this morning… did hear about 15 shots though

Will be back out tomorrow maybe


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

It felt gd to be out even though I didn’t see anything 



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

When I came home empty handed again Saturday I told my wife that this year hunting is more like work than relaxation.
Might not take the bow out at all this week?
Last year I had two before gun season, and one on opening day of gun season.
So far this yearI have ZERO!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

The Phantom said:


> When I came home empty handed again Saturday I told my wife that this year hunting is more like work than relaxation.
> Might not take the bow out at all this week?
> Last year I had two before gun season, and one on opening day of gun season.
> So far this yearI have ZERO!


I feel the same other than I filled my buck tag . I saved my doe tags for gun season NEVER AGAIN!. It was like a chore to go out after the first day knowing I wasn't going to see anything all week between the Amish pushing the whole property out multiple times and the other rediculous neighbor parking his truck in the woods just to be a di** and because he has no brain cells. I will never pass up Does during early season ever again that's for sure. My plan is just to try an tag out before gun season like I used to. I was excited for gun season this year for whatever reason but all it did was prove that nothing changes lol . Good luck to everyone still after it!


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

On another note. I did see a buck pushing a doe in a field on the way home from work this morning in the rain so maybe more of the does that didn't get bred initially are coming into second estrous - stark county


----------



## IrishHunter1

2nd rut is definitely on. My college roommate who lives in suburbia Wooster said his little boy asked him what the deer were doing in the yard. He told his son they were just jumping on each other!
Have some bucks sparring and some chasing on camera too.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Saw a nice buck cruising on the way to a doctors appt this AM, Meigs Co.


----------



## steelbuck

IrishHunter1 said:


> 2nd rut is definitely on. My college roommate who lives in suburbia Wooster said his little boy asked him what the deer were doing in the yard. He told his son they were just jumping on each other!
> Have some bucks sparring and some chasing on camera too.


Piggy back rides is always a good response to this question


----------



## IClark

My buck came cruising home. Shot him back on September 27.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice Isaac, congratulations again


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> My buck came cruising home. Shot him back on September 27.
> 
> View attachment 7517028
> View attachment 7517029
> View attachment 7517030


Looks good buddy!!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Looks good buddy!!


Thanks Clint!


----------



## Eddie12

Buck looks good IClark and that was a quick turnaround. I ended up going with a wall pedestal mount on my buck this year. Hoping to have it back around spring-summer. 

What’s everyone’s rule of thumb for a wall or shoulder mount? Does it have to be bigger than your last or maybe more unique or do you just mount everything big? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Eddie12 said:


> Buck looks good IClark and that was a quick turnaround. I ended up going with a wall pedestal mount on my buck this year. Hoping to have it back around spring-summer.
> 
> What’s everyone’s rule of thumb for a wall or shoulder mount? Does it have to be bigger than your last or maybe more unique or do you just mount everything big?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it was the unique extra beam. I almost had him euro mounted...glad I didn't. His cape is the nicest I have on any of my bucks.


----------



## muzzypower

For me it is the quality of the hunt generally or some kind of sentimental nostalgia.


----------



## muzzypower

muzzypower said:


> For me it is the quality of the hunt generally or some kind of sentimental nostalgia.


I like to see nice capes mounted too. My friend is a taxidermist and antlers dont matter much to him. Im becoming the same way a little bit anyway. Im starting to become like a northern hunter into body size and age. Pretty cool to see a fighter brute on the ground w big neck, regardless of antlers that are determined so much by genetics. . A3.5 is a 3.5 etc.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

__





Ohio Wraps Up the 2021 Deer Gun Hunting Week


Ohio hunters harvested 70,413 deer during the 2021 deer gun week that concluded on Sunday, Dec. 5.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## Tim/OH

Nice mount issac….


Haven’t hunted in about a week but I’m back in the tree now


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tyepsu

I hopped out this morning for about an hour and a half. Didn't see anything. I'm ok with that. Just not ready to be tagged out and down to just 1 doe. Seems like evenings are better this time of year.


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> Nice mount issac….
> 
> 
> Haven’t hunted in about a week but I’m back in the tree now
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thanks Tim! Hope to see you behind a goodun before seasons end!


----------



## Tim/OH

I hope so too man…thanks issac


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

So I think I might have messed up this morning by sleeping in when my alarm went off


I got a pic of doe and big body deer standing about 15-20 yds behind her…I couldn’t see the rack because he was behind a tree only could see from the neck back


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Neck and body was huge


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> GL Tim


Thank you sir


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Tim/OH said:


> Neck and body was huge
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


I feel like you will fill that tag soon and it will be one you weren't expecting! Good luck Tim!


----------



## RH1

C'mon Tim, would you kill that big boy already


----------



## Tim/OH

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> I feel like you will fill that tag soon and it will be one you weren't expecting! Good luck Tim!


Thanks man I hope so


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> C'mon Tim, would you kill that big boy already


I know Ron I wish I would have killed him by now

I hope I haven’t blown my few opportunities to kill him smh

Going to keep trying though


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> I know Ron I wish I would have killed him by now
> 
> I hope I haven’t blown my few opportunities to kill him smh
> 
> Going to keep trying though
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


You will.. you're close


----------



## cday34

Went out this evening over a 1/2 acre turnip plot. Saw 10 does and 2 young bucks. The bucks were trying to push the does around.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I know Ron I wish I would have killed him by now
> 
> I hope I haven’t blown my few opportunities to kill him smh
> 
> Going to keep trying though
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Late season has been very good to me in seasons past, we’re rooting for ya


----------



## mtn3531

Good luck Tim. Once you post up your big buck pic I'll post up the wolf I got the day after Thanksgiving. Pressure's on now Tim! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Late season has been very good to me in seasons past, we’re rooting for ya


I appreciate that sir


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Good luck Tim. Once you post up your big buck pic I'll post up the wolf I got the day after Thanksgiving. Pressure's on now Tim! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow really……the pressure is definitely on now because I wanna see that wolf lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## LONG RANGE

So I’m thinking about heading to Ohio the week of Christmas to hunt public. Do you guys think it’s a waste of time? It will be right after the orange army hits? Thanks


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

LONG RANGE said:


> So I’m thinking about heading to Ohio the week of Christmas to hunt public. Do you guys think it’s a waste of time? It will be right after the orange army hits? Thanks



Hunting is never a waste of time. That said, I find the way Ohio schedules the seasons: youth weekend , two weeks off, week of gun, two weeks off, weekend of gun, two weeks off, muzzleloader, has the deer terrified and hiding after the first couple cycles. 

I typically always choose to hunt when given the opportunity but I would be prepared for a very challenging, low deer sighting experience.


----------



## LONG RANGE

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Hunting is never a waste of time. That said, I find the way Ohio schedules the seasons: youth weekend , two weeks off, week of gun, two weeks off, weekend of gun, two weeks off, muzzleloader, has the deer terrified and hiding after the first couple cycles.
> 
> I typically always choose to hunt when given the opportunity but I would be prepared for a very challenging, low deer sighting experience.


That’s what I’m afraid of. I hunter the first week of October and it was great. Seen 4 shooters. But with out the rut, not sure if it’s worth the trip? Season is still in here at home so I’ll hunt either way.


----------



## mtn3531

LONG RANGE said:


> That’s what I’m afraid of. I hunter the first week of October and it was great. Seen 4 shooters. But with out the rut, not sure if it’s worth the trip? Season is still in here at home so I’ll hunt either way.


Christmas time frame you should focus on food sources. They have to eat. The colder the better. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

This thread needs some life! Lol Hard to believe this season is winding down already. Here's a couple more euros I'm working on. Just doing friends and family at this point. These aren't finished. Still working on whitening them.


----------



## The Phantom

Made my trip to Raber Tuesday about 8:30.
Not the biggest deer I've gotten, but the first one this year.
Still have two tags to fill.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The Phantom said:


> Made my trip to Raber Tuesday about 8:30.
> Not the biggest deer I've gotten, but the first one this year.
> Still have two tags to fill.


Congratulations on your harvest. Any successful hunt is an accomplishment.


----------



## The Phantom

Come on, Tim. Waiting to see him.


----------



## RH1

The Phantom said:


> Come on, Tim. Waiting to see him.


I'm starting to think that Tim is just posting what he sees on the outdoor channel..

Tim you need to actually get in the stand bud
JK but kill that deer already!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Remember tomorrow is the first day of the two day additional gun season. Wear orange and be safe out there.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Remember tomorrow is the first day of the two day additional gun season. Wear orange and be safe out there.


Yep and rain all day....hehehehehe

Be careful out there everyone


----------



## tyepsu

I might be in the minority, but I'm glad they are calling for rain all day. Hopefully it keeps hunters out of the woods and more bucks survive until next season.


----------



## IClark

tyepsu said:


> I might be in the minority, but I'm glad they are calling for rain all day. Hopefully it keeps hunters out of the woods and more bucks survive until next season.


I don't care for your attitude....


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

tyepsu said:


> I might be in the minority, but I'm glad they are calling for rain all day. Hopefully it keeps hunters out of the woods and more bucks survive until next season.


My buck tags filled but I'll be out in the thick **** tomorrow in a parka with my pistola hopefully smack a doe


----------



## tyepsu

I'll be out also. Not sure if I'll go ahead and fill my last tag or wait. Some doe need taken out on my property.


----------



## Mexibilly

I’m in desperation mode. I need meat in my freezer.


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

It’s a little late. I’ve not been on here much lately. This is the buck I got this year in Ohio. November 6th. Debating going out today and getting some meat or waiting and bow hunting late season which I did not get to do last year.


----------



## tyepsu

Thank goodness for the haybale blind. About to make the 200 yard walk. At least I'll be dry ha


----------



## IClark

Hunting Gallia county with a friend. No rain here till at least 10. In a raised covered blind for today.


----------



## IClark

Beautiful morning here. Turkeys yelping and gobbling. Now where's a big fat doe?


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> I'm starting to think that Tim is just posting what he sees on the outdoor channel..
> 
> Tim you need to actually get in the stand bud
> JK but kill that deer already!


This just made me spit my coffee out lol

I will be back out this evening after the rain hopefully….if not I definitely plan on hunting tomorrow morning and evening 

Today or tomorrow y’all will see hero pics 


Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> This just made me spit my coffee out lol
> 
> I will be back out this evening after the rain hopefully….if not I definitely plan on hunting tomorrow morning and evening
> 
> Today or tomorrow y’all will see hero pics
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck today


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Good luck today


Thanks Ron I appreciate ya


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> This just made me spit my coffee out lol
> 
> I will be back out this evening after the rain hopefully….if not I definitely plan on hunting tomorrow morning and evening
> 
> Today or tomorrow y’all will see hero pics
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


GL Buddy!


----------



## tyepsu

Haven't heard a shot yet today. Thankful for the rain. Tomorrow should be better weather, but with all the Amish around me, they aren't allowed to hunt on Sundays.


----------



## cope-77

tyepsu said:


> Haven't heard a shot yet today. Thankful for the rain. Tomorrow should be better weather, but with all the Amish around me, they aren't allowed to hunt on Sundays.


Well, time to start a bit of a **** storm. They are not your deer bud, you do not have name tags on them. Remember your roots, 99% of people start by gun hunting and we should be glad people enjoy the same great sport we do. There is absolutely nothing wrong with gun hunting and/or how people choose to do so. How many ways are there to skin a cat? Bowhunting is my passion, and most peoples one here, but I’m not against picking up a gun to hunt with, or anyone else for that matter. Bowhunting is not the only way to hunt and we are not “better” or “above” people that choose to hunt differently. Hunting is a sport for all.


----------



## Suncrest08

cope-77 said:


> Well, time to start a bit of a **** storm. They are not your deer bud, you do not have name tags on them. Remember your roots, 99% of people start by gun hunting and we should be glad people enjoy the same great sport we do. There is absolutely nothing wrong with gun hunting and/or how people choose to do so. How many ways are there to skin a cat? Bowhunting is my passion, and most peoples one here, but I’m not against picking up a gun to hunt with, or anyone else for that matter. Bowhunting is not the only way to hunt and we are not “better” or “above” people that choose to hunt differently. Hunting is a sport for all.


 I killed one with a .44 opening day in SE Ohio. I hunted in archery season a pile with no shooters in range, was nice to level the field. Don’t know If he meant there his deer, but gun hunting gets a bad wrap on archery sites, I get it but I still tote a gun in Pa and Ohio if I still have a tag in my pocket.


----------



## tyepsu

Ha where did I ever say all gun hunters are bad people or that the deer belong to me? Never said such a thing. Guess some people just jump to conclusions. I simply said the rain doesn't bother me because it will mean less bucks killed and more around for next season.


----------



## cope-77

tyepsu said:


> Ha where did I ever say all gun hunters are bad people or that the deer belong to me? Never said such a thing. Guess some people just jump to conclusions. I simply said the rain doesn't bother me because it will mean less bucks killed and more around for next season.


If that’s not what you were inferring to, then apologies. However, there have been many references to the “orange army” in this thread, as if gun hunting is inferior, and/or bad. It just rubs me the wrong way. There is also way too much innuendo that deer belong to certain people, and it just ain’t so.


----------



## M.Magis

cope-77 said:


> If that’s not what you were inferring to, then apologies. However, there have been many references to the “orange army” in this thread, as if gun hunting is inferior, and/or bad. It just rubs me the wrong way. There is also way too much innuendo that deer belong to certain people, and it just ain’t so.


Its exactly what he meant and he knows it. He’s made numerous remarks, hoping the rain keeps gun hunters home and such. He’s trying to sugar coat a turd by saying he just “hopes more bucks survive”, which is no different. They aren’t his or ours to worry about. He’s just one of far too many elitist jackholes on this site.


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> If that’s not what you were inferring to, then apologies. However, there have been many references to the “orange army” in this thread, as if gun hunting is inferior, and/or bad. It just rubs me the wrong way. There is also way too much innuendo that deer belong to certain people, and it just ain’t so.


Amen brother!


----------



## LONG RANGE

M.Magis said:


> Its exactly what he meant and he knows it. He’s made numerous remarks, hoping the rain keeps gun hunters home and such. He’s trying to sugar coat a turd by saying he just “hopes more bucks survive”, which is no different. They aren’t his or ours to worry about. He’s just one of far too many elitist jackholes on this site.


It could be the Orange army he is referring too is the out of state hunters that go over in droves and with all their buddies and drive out every piece of public land they can, hooping and hollering and screwing up everyone else hunt!! Listen I’m a out of stated as well but have enough respect for my fellow hunters not to do crap like this!! That my friend is what gives gun hunters a bad name!!


----------



## tyepsu

I am far from elitist. I was introduced to deer hunting by family that only gun hunted. I have no issue with any hunter, as long as they are following regulations and don't trespass. While I prefer bowhunting over gun hunting, I occasional head into the woods with a gun. I don't see how it is elitist to hope some nice young bucks make it until next year? By that logic, you want every single buck killed. That's ridiculous. I would say the same thing about the weather, if it was the first 2 weeks of November and it was bowhunters out. Never been a fan of high hunting pressure, no matter the weapon, and never will be. 

This is not a blanket statement for all hunters, but in my area my experience has been that gun season does bring out more hunters that trespass and don't show respect to their fellow hunters. I'm not saying all gun hunters, just more than I experience during bow season.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

This is what happens when one starts a **** storm. Just let it go fellas...


----------



## tyepsu

Anyone seeing any antlers dropping yet? I got 2 bucks on cam with only 1 side. Not sure if they dropped or broke off


----------



## jsh909

tyepsu said:


> Anyone seeing any antlers dropping yet? I got 2 bucks on cam with only 1 side. Not sure if they dropped or broke off


Wow, no not yet here in Wayne/Holmes county. What county are you in?


----------



## RH1

Didn't Tim promise us hero pics today!!


----------



## jk918

RH1 said:


> Didn't Tim promise us hero pics today!!


He's going to wait till tomorrow as the weather looks much better with the cold front rolling in.


----------



## IrishHunter1

jsh909 said:


> Wow, no not yet here in Wayne/Holmes county. What county are you in?


Had a little guy in my backyard (Wayne) yesterday that only had 1 side, and had one jump in front of me yesterday morning in Stark Co that only had 1 side.


----------



## Tim/OH

Yep it was still raining when it was time to go out, so I decided to wait until this morning 

I’m pulling into my property now


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck all. Getting around now and think I'll jump in ladder stand along my food plot. Down to last doe, so not sure if I'm ready to tag out, but it should be a nice morning to be out. Going to take the bow this morning. Thought about taking the .357 revolver, however I don't feel super confident with that gun.


----------



## jsh909

IrishHunter1 said:


> Had a little guy in my backyard (Wayne) yesterday that only had 1 side, and had one jump in front of me yesterday morning in Stark Co that only had 1 side.


I see. Thanks for the information. I haven't seen it yet, but sounds like we are about at that point.


----------



## Tim/OH

Beautiful morning….quiet so far


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

9 does just came out into the field

About 200 yds away



Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Tim/OH said:


> 9 does just came out into the field
> 
> About 200 yds away
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Send them my way


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Beautiful morning….quiet so far
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


GL Tim...


----------



## Tim/OH

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Send them my way


I just told them to head your way lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Just climbed down….seen a total of about 16 does

No bucks and like 2 shots that’s it


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Tim/OH said:


> I just told them to head your way lol
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Much appreciated I'll shoot one and send one back with a thank you card 👍


----------



## The Phantom

On the way home from church about 1030 say three guys looking in the back of a pickup at someones house. Saw some nice antlers sticking up above the tailgate.
My wife said they had the head on a bucket so it would look bigger!


----------



## Suncrest08

LONG RANGE said:


> It could be the Orange army he is referring too is the out of state hunters that go over in droves and with all their buddies and drive out every piece of public land they can, hooping and hollering and screwing up everyone else hunt!! Listen I’m a out of stated as well but have enough respect for my fellow hunters not to do crap like this!! That my friend is what gives gun hunters a bad name!!


I’m an outa state hunter too, but where I hunt it’s in state guys that drive the piss outa the public. See the same guys every year. Different hunting styles for different people. And if I wanted to come over and drive the hell outa public then I’d do it bc it’s legal and who the heck cares. Not about respect of land or in state hunters. Your not showing respect by not driver out public land, it’s public and your hunting.


----------



## IClark

Suncrest08 said:


> I’m an outa state hunter too, but where I hunt it’s in state guys that drive the piss outa the public. See the same guys every year. Different hunting styles for different people. And if I wanted to come over and drive the hell outa public then I’d do it bc it’s legal and who the heck cares. Not about respect of land or in state hunters. Your not showing respect by not driver out public land, it’s public and your hunting.


No need to derail this thread. Let's keep it cordial and geared to the success and lessons we've learned this season. It's Ohio rut thread, not our opinions thread. Thanks guys!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Thanks Isaac...so far only 3 shots around me this weekend.


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Thanks Isaac...so far only 3 shots around me this weekend.


Heard 7 yesterday but all were fairly distant. Since I'm a Pastor I don't do any hunting on Sunday but here in Seneca county haven't heard a shot or seen any orange in the woods around us. This weekend seems pretty dead.


----------



## tyepsu

I heard a single shot on neighboring property this morning around 730. Had a deer a few hundred yards above me snorting. Never saw it or any other deer this morning. Evenings seem to be more active this time of year. Going to head back out shortly.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

IClark said:


> No need to derail this thread. Let's keep it cordial and geared to the success and lessons we've learned this season. It's Ohio rut thread, not our opinions thread. Thanks guys!


Because Stone Cold Steve IClark says so!!!


----------



## IClark

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Because Stone Cold Steve IClark says so!!!


Lol 🤣


----------



## hdrking2003

Anybody got a rolling tally of how may deer you’ve jumped on the way to the stand? I swear I gotta be in the top ten in the state this season!!

In the stand with stick n string outside of Gambier (Knox), and about 10 does took off from their bed when I entered the woods. Got settled in at about 3:30. Good luck all, strap in and be safe!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Got settled in about 20 mins ago


Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Just heard 2 shots 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

5 does in my front yard now.


----------



## tyepsu

Quiet so far here in Carroll county. If there's shooting to be done, it's usually in that last 20 minutes of daylight.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BowtechHunter65 said:


> 5 does in my front yard now.


8 now...


----------



## Tim/OH

I didn’t see anything yesterday evening except for gun hunters….

4 of them to be exact

They were spread out on the edge of the cornfield smh….one of them shot but I couldn’t see what he shot, seen them with the flashlight gutting a deer, I’m assuming…..

I’m worried that the big 8 isn’t alive anymore



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I didn’t see anything yesterday evening except for gun hunters….
> 
> 4 of them to be exact
> 
> They were spread out on the edge of the cornfield smh….one of them shot but I couldn’t see what he shot, seen them with the flashlight gutting a deer, I’m assuming…..
> 
> I’m worried that the big 8 isn’t alive anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Maybe he made it Tim. After rutting it takes a lot to get them on their feet as you know. Late season magic is for you.


----------



## Bobsfriend

tyepsu said:


> Anyone seeing any antlers dropping yet? I got 2 bucks on cam with only 1 side. Not sure if they dropped or broke off


Definitely broke off, lol.


----------



## IClark

Bobsfriend said:


> Definitely broke off, lol.


Yeah my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Bobsfriend

Seen around a dozen deer yesterday still hunting some public. Me and the boy get back to the truck and load up. Start to pull out, and notice a Hammer chasing 3 does around a private pasture 75yds away. Lol. 4.5 miles walked.


----------



## IClark

N


Bobsfriend said:


> Seen around a dozen deer yesterday still hunting some public. Me and the boy get back to the truck and load up. Start to pull out, and notice a Hammer chasing 3 does around a private pasture 75yds away. Lol. 4.5 miles walked.


Never seen a hammer chase before but I did wrench my back pulling out a deer once! Lol 🤣


----------



## BowtechHunter65

LOL


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Maybe he made it Tim. After rutting it takes a lot to get them on their feet as you know. Late season magic is for you.


I sure hope so bud because I’m hunting until the last day for him or any other shooter


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mtn3531

cope-77 said:


> Well, time to start a bit of a **** storm. They are not your deer bud, you do not have name tags on them. Remember your roots, 99% of people start by gun hunting and we should be glad people enjoy the same great sport we do. There is absolutely nothing wrong with gun hunting and/or how people choose to do so. How many ways are there to skin a cat? Bowhunting is my passion, and most peoples one here, but I’m not against picking up a gun to hunt with, or anyone else for that matter. Bowhunting is not the only way to hunt and we are not “better” or “above” people that choose to hunt differently. Hunting is a sport for all.


He's probably more concerned with the fact that they do huge drives and they really aren't concerned with exactly whose property they are on. More than one instance of them doing drives on property they weren't supposed to be on. That would piss you off too and don't act like it wouldn't. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Yep it was still raining when it was time to go out, so I decided to wait until this morning
> 
> I’m pulling into my property now
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


I'm gonna put a tracker on your vehicle to be sure you aren't posting this from a Gold Star chili parking lot [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cope-77

mtn3531 said:


> He's probably more concerned with the fact that they do huge drives and they really aren't concerned with exactly whose property they are on. More than one instance of them doing drives on property they weren't supposed to be on. That would piss you off too and don't act like it wouldn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Not really at all. He was referencing public ground initially. Which means it’s basically free for anyone to do with as they like. Agreed on the respect thing, but it’s public, so it is what is unfortunately.


----------



## tyepsu

Ha I never said a thing about public or private land. All I hunt is private land, so you must be referring to someone else's comments. No need to keep beating that dead horse. People are entitled to their opinions.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Please just let it go fellas...no need for an Internet feud


----------



## rangercupz20

Bobsfriend said:


> Definitely broke off, lol.


I’ve picked up sheds as early as Christmas Eve, so is it possible they’ve already dropped a side? Absolutely.


----------



## tyepsu

The one I'm almost sure is broke off. Looks like it broke off just above the hair in the one pic I got.


----------



## cope-77

tyepsu said:


> Ha I never said a thing about public or private land. All I hunt is private land, so you must be referring to someone else's comments. No need to keep beating that dead horse. People are entitled to their opinions.


It may have been a previous post referencing public ground pressures, or the “Orange army”, or eluding to gun hunters being bad, or the ownerships of certain deer, IDK. It all gets my goat. You aren’t a direct target and don’t take it that way. All of these things have been adding up to my angers as of late. It is a sport for all to enjoy and the more the merrier as far as I’m concerned. No one should be black labeled because of their hunting preferences or tactics, as long as it’s within legal boundaries. I would be angered if someone trespassed and drove private ground I hunted. I would not be angered if someone had permission and did so, I would probably even help a fellow hunter.


----------



## Bobsfriend

rangercupz20 said:


> I’ve picked up sheds as early as Christmas Eve, so is it possible they’ve already dropped a side? Absolutely.


I have also. But it's always been a winter that we've had snow, and real cold weather.


----------



## muzzypower

Testosterone drop causes antlers to drop. Physical stress from winter can affect that timing.


----------



## pa.hunter

rangercupz20 said:


> I’ve picked up sheds as early as Christmas Eve, so is it possible they’ve already dropped a side? Absolutely.


this deer has been chasing for past 2 weeks on 3 diff cameras not a horn on his head


----------



## Tim/OH

The big 8 is still alive…


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## muzzypower

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 7528167
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Sweet! 9th point right side?


----------



## Tim/OH

muzzypower said:


> Sweet! 9th point right side?


Yeah a little crab claw….so he’s technically a 9 but he’s a main frame 8 to me lol



Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Tim/OH said:


> The big 8 is still alive…
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Get him!


----------



## The Phantom

Anyone beside Tim and myself still hunting?!
(But I stay in bed on these cold mornings).


----------



## IClark

I have 1 doe I can shoot either in knox or Crawford. I'll probably try to fill that tag with my muzzleloader.


----------



## Uncle Mike II

This is the one time of the season that my trail cameras discourage me from wanting to hunt. Checked on three cameras yesterday. Over a weeks span of time I had exactly three daylight pictures of deer. Unless you bait or have a hot food source it can be pretty quiet this time of year. I am thinking of waiting for muzzy and hope one gets pushed my way.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> The big 8 is still alive…
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


They don’t get that high by being stupid! Get him buddy!


----------



## ohiobucks

With 1 doe tag left, I spent a few hours in a Knox county tree yesterday afternoon, saw -0- deer.


----------



## jsh909

I have 1 doe tag left as well, but with 3 in the freezer, I am not hard pressed to fill it. I will get out a few more times. I will be much more of a fair weather hunter for the remainder though.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

I'm still looking for a single brown female to top off my freezer so I'll be out


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Still hunting but don’t have high hopes. My land is overrun with does. Without exaggerating I would estimate 40+ does live on our 230 acres full time. I honestly believe they ran the bucks off this year. Obviously bucks cruised through during the rut but with so many does there was no need for chasing. They just snagged a hot one and disappeared. Very frustrating year. Leaning toward having friends come out and take 10+ off the property in the coming weeks. But I’m not an expert land manager so not exactly sure what to do. There has been no other way to explain a season long complete lack of bucks.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I do have one regular double main beam but he would be lucky to cross 130. Gets more and more tempting every day.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Last year we had 6-8 legit 150+ Some of which we had been following for a few years. We took a 171 and a 152. This year, with all the land and cameras didn’t get a single pic of a deer over 140. First thought disease, but the does are fine and no dead deer found, we did switch from brassicas to clover on all 3 plots but that shouldn’t be a problem, poaching would be tough on the property - plus a poacher couldn’t kill those 5 150’s even if they wanted to. We do have a road that goes through the property and the deer cross it so they are visible at times. I’ve had plenty of time to think about it in the stand but have no answers.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Here is one we had been following for a couple years. A symmetrical double drop! Gone this year along with all the others. Ok I just needed to vent. I’m done. Ugh


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Still hunting but don’t have high hopes. My land is overrun with does. Without exaggerating I would estimate 40+ does live on our 230 acres full time. I honestly believe they ran the bucks off this year. Obviously bucks cruised through during the rut but with so many does there was no need for chasing. They just snagged a hot one and disappeared. Very frustrating year. Leaning toward having friends come out and take 10+ off the property in the coming weeks. But I’m not an expert land manager so not exactly sure what to do. There has been no other way to explain a season long complete lack of bucks.


Can I be your friend?[emoji2373][emoji16]


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Sure you can be my friend. I just can’t decide on the appropriate course of action. In 25 years of hunting I’ve never experienced a year like this where all bucks, 3 years and older, just disappear. We have enough cameras to pick one up from time to time so they aren’t just hiding - they aren’t there.
The property next to us was select cut two years ago so I thought maybe they moved to the thick stuff. A month ago I set up a few feeders on the line to try to pull them out and get some pics but still nothing. (Adjoining property is owned as an investment by out of state owners and isn’t hunted so I wasn’t interfering with anyone else’s hunting.) It’s a mystery. I’m all ears if someone has experienced this before.


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> They don’t get that high by being stupid! Get him buddy!


You ain’t lying about that brother, he’s been laying low


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> You ain’t lying about that brother, he’s been laying low
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Shoot, according to some other contributors you have too at Gold Star wasn’t it? LOL


----------



## tyepsu

I can still shoot 1 more doe and they need thinned out around my property. Nor sure yet if I want to take the last one with my bow or inline. All 3 deer I've gotten this year have been with my bow.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

tyepsu said:


> I can still shoot 1 more doe and they need thinned out around my property. Nor sure yet if I want to take the last one with my bow or inline. All 3 deer I've gotten this year have been with my bow.


Let that muzzleloader bark


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Shoot, according to some other contributors you have too at Gold Star wasn’t it? LOL


Yeah I gotta take a selfie next time and post it lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Green/OH

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Sure you can be my friend. I just can’t decide on the appropriate course of action. In 25 years of hunting I’ve never experienced a year like this where all bucks, 3 years and older, just disappear. We have enough cameras to pick one up from time to time so they aren’t just hiding - they aren’t there.
> The property next to us was select cut two years ago so I thought maybe they moved to the thick stuff. A month ago I set up a few feeders on the line to try to pull them out and get some pics but still nothing. (Adjoining property is owned as an investment by out of state owners and isn’t hunted so I wasn’t interfering with anyone else’s hunting.) It’s a mystery. I’m all ears if someone has experienced this before.


Sorry if you’ve mentioned it already but can I ask what county you are in? My season sounds very similar to what you are describing and after talking to some of the neighbors of the farms I’m hunting seems to be a common theme.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Green/OH said:


> Sorry if you’ve mentioned it already but can I ask what county you are in? My season sounds very similar to what you are describing and after talking to some of the neighbors of the farms I’m hunting seems to be a common theme.


I live in Delaware County and hunt Athens


----------



## IClark

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> I live in Delaware County and hunt Athens


Sounds very similar to where I hunt in Gallia county.


----------



## jk918

I still have my tags left, been very challenging season, least amount of deer sightings this year i have ever seen on the place i hunt (7yrs hunting same farm) haven't seen a mature buck or many bucks at all. 5+ all day sits were i didn't see a deer during November. Thinking population is just down in the area i hunt, just hoping to get my son a shot at a deer before season is over. We should be able to get out 2/3 more times before then.


----------



## IClark

jk918 said:


> I still have my tags left, been very challenging season, least amount of deer sightings this year i have ever seen on the place i hunt (7yrs hunting same farm) haven't seen a mature buck or many bucks at all. 5+ all day sits were i didn't see a deer during November. Thinking population is just down in the area i hunt, just hoping to get my son a shot at a deer before season is over. We should be able to get out 2/3 more times before then.


What county you in?


----------



## jk918

I hunt Mogan


----------



## IClark

jk918 said:


> I hunt Mogan


I used to live in Morgan County. Hunted there 3 seasons. Hunted a farm that was mainly fields with 600+ acres of woods behind. When gun season came along the deer disappeared.


----------



## Tim/OH

2nd night in a row he came through











Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> 2nd night in a row he came through
> 
> View attachment 7528856
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Come on Tim you can get him...
If you want me to come keep sit the stand and keep a watch out just let me know!


----------



## IClark

What a dandy Tim! Late season cold front over a corn pile! Lol 🤣


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Come on Tim you can get him...
> If you want me to come keep sit the stand and keep a watch out just let me know!


I will definitely let you know sir lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> What a dandy Tim! Late season cold front over a corn pile! Lol


Lol, hmmmm I might just throw some corn out next to that salt block 

I would love to get him before muzzleloader weekend 

Definitely a dandy



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> Lol, hmmmm I might just throw some corn out next to that salt block
> 
> I would love to get him before muzzleloader weekend
> 
> Definitely a dandy
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Hey do what ya gotta do!!!!


----------



## baz77

Hey fellas I’ve got a lottery permit for Mosquito creek muzzleloader hunt on January 14th I’m not going to be able to make it up for the hunt I’d anyone wants it shoot me a PM and I’ll send you the permit.


----------



## Skipop

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> In 25 years of hunting I’ve never experienced a year like this where all bucks, 3 years and older, just disappear. We have enough cameras to pick one up from time to time so they aren’t just hiding - they aren’t there.
> The property next to us was select cut two years ago so I thought maybe they moved to the thick stuff. A month ago I set up a few feeders on the line to try to pull them out and get some pics but still nothing. (Adjoining property is owned as an investment by out of state owners and isn’t hunted so I wasn’t interfering with anyone else’s hunting.) It’s a mystery. I’m all ears if someone has experienced this before.


This is my first year experiencing it. But you describe exactly how things played out on my property this season. I've heard that every so many years there will be a weird off season where deer behavior & patterns defy norms, then things will go back to normal again. Well this season seems to be that one. I've heard it from a lot of property owners and solid hunters, so I guess take solace in knowing it's not just you. 

As of Nov. 4th the bucks using my property straight up vanished. I'm the only one hunting it and didn't hunt it any more or less than any other season. Nothing changed that I know of. It was actually promising to be an outstanding rut, but then like a switch it turned off and deer vanished. Nobody's been there since then so I'm going to spend next week in there trying again, hoping they came back for winter food. I have plenty plots and only a few does, so my place is generally pretty loaded with bucks through the winter. First time in several years that I wasn't tagged out before November, and first time ever I'm not tagged out before Thanksgiving. I've never hunted winter bucks on my place. Strange season.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Skipop said:


> This is my first year experiencing it. But you describe exactly how things played out on my property this season. I've heard that every so many years there will be a weird off season where deer behavior & patterns defy norms, then things will go back to normal again. Well this season seems to be that one. I've heard it from a lot of property owners and solid hunters, so I guess take solace in knowing it's not just you.
> 
> As of Nov. 4th the bucks using my property straight up vanished. I'm the only one hunting it and didn't hunt it any more or less than any other season. Nothing changed that I know of. It was actually promising to be an outstanding rut, but then like a switch it turned off and deer vanished. Nobody's been there since then so I'm going to spend next week in there trying again, hoping they came back for winter food. I have plenty plots and only a few does, so my place is generally pretty loaded with bucks through the winter. First time in several years that I wasn't tagged out before November, and first time ever I'm not tagged out before Thanksgiving. I've never hunted winter bucks on my place. Strange season.


What was unique about this year was that we had pics of the big deer up to mid feb when they began to drop. Last pic of the double drop was jan 29. Then none showed up at the mineral sites in the spring. So they weren’t just missing for the season but all year long.


----------



## WVarcher32

Skipop said:


> This is my first year experiencing it. But you describe exactly how things played out on my property this season. I've heard that every so many years there will be a weird off season where deer behavior & patterns defy norms, then things will go back to normal again. Well this season seems to be that one. I've heard it from a lot of property owners and solid hunters, so I guess take solace in knowing it's not just you.
> 
> As of Nov. 4th the bucks using my property straight up vanished. I'm the only one hunting it and didn't hunt it any more or less than any other season. Nothing changed that I know of. It was actually promising to be an outstanding rut, but then like a switch it turned off and deer vanished. Nobody's been there since then so I'm going to spend next week in there trying again, hoping they came back for winter food. I have plenty plots and only a few does, so my place is generally pretty loaded with bucks through the winter. First time in several years that I wasn't tagged out before November, and first time ever I'm not tagged out before Thanksgiving. I've never hunted winter bucks on my place. Strange season.


I understand this is an Ohio thread and I hunt West Virginia. But I live real close to the WV/OH border, and my experience this hunting season has been the exact same. I had a wide 8 point on camera all summer/fall that I intended on shooting this season, along with several other quality deer for my area. Around October 20th or a little after, they all but 1 have vanished. The other bucks I still see or get on cam are young/small bucks. The mature bucks just picked up and left it seems. Where do they go? I'm close with all the neighbors and none have harvested a mature buck. I have hunted many different areas of the 400 acres I'm aloud to hunt, moved cameras, etc, and still nothing showing up. It's been the weirdest season, and most everyone I talk to in the area is saying the same thing. 

I just wanted to add to the conversation that you guys aren't alone, hopefully this sparks a discussion. I'd definitely be interested in hearing other people's opinions on deer behavior.


----------



## g8rfan

IClark said:


> My buck came cruising home. Shot him back on September 27.
> 
> View attachment 7517028
> View attachment 7517029
> View attachment 7517030


 Man! That's fast turn-around! Great looking mount! Congrats!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

g8rfan said:


> Man! That's fast turn-around! Great looking mount! Congrats!


Yeah that is a good looking mount. I like the way he carries his mass all the way out.


----------



## tyepsu

Would like to get out and punch my last tag, but doubt there are any processors open before Monday and I don't really have everything needed to process my own deer. I guess I still have plenty of time to take one more doe.


----------



## Tim/OH

About to walk in now…hopefully I will be dragging the big 8 out in a couple hrs 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> About to walk in now…hopefully I will be dragging the big 8 out in a couple hrs
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Waiting on hero pics!!
Good luck Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Waiting on hero pics!!
> Good luck Tim


Thank you sir


Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck Tim !!


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Best Christmas present you could get for yourself


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Best Christmas present you could get for yourself


I was thinking the samething when I was driving out here lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

tyepsu said:


> Good luck Tim !!


Thanks man


Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing so far


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL Buddy, my cam was full of pics this morning. I would think with the front moving in they might feed pretty steady this morning and evening.


----------



## Tim/OH

Haven’t seen anything yet


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tyepsu

Took down final stand on the one neighbor and found this dead head. Took a little time to do some scouting for next season. Found a good deer run I might hang a stand off next fall.


----------



## Tim/OH

Climbing down at 10


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Bankangler

I got my November 9 buck back and got him scored at 169 7/8 gross and 160 0/8 net. My shadow box is in the background with old fishing reels ammo boxes old Outdoor Life and Professional Bowhunter magazines.


----------



## Skipop

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> What was unique about this year was that we had pics of the big deer up to mid feb when they began to drop. Last pic of the double drop was jan 29. Then none showed up at the mineral sites in the spring. So they weren’t just missing for the season but all year long.


Yeah that's exactly what I noticed. They were around all fall & winter then left after antler drop, and none hit my mineral sites like they usually do. Mineral sites in spring is when I usually am able to inventory bucks because they all hit it. But this year was different. That said, I did have a new crop of 3yr olds hitting mineral, and 4 of my regular bucks came back in fall. However, they disappeared on after Nov. 4th. That was even stranger than them not hitting mineral. I'm used to bucks coming & going and using my place seasonally, but this year has been a completely different pattern. 



WVarcher32 said:


> I understand this is an Ohio thread and I hunt West Virginia. But I live real close to the WV/OH border, and my experience this hunting season has been the exact same. I had a wide 8 point on camera all summer/fall that I intended on shooting this season, along with several other quality deer for my area. Around October 20th or a little after, they all but 1 have vanished. The other bucks I still see or get on cam are young/small bucks. The mature bucks just picked up and left it seems. Where do they go? I'm close with all the neighbors and none have harvested a mature buck. I have hunted many different areas of the 400 acres I'm aloud to hunt, moved cameras, etc, and still nothing showing up. It's been the weirdest season, and most everyone I talk to in the area is saying the same thing.


It's normal for summer bucks to leave in fall. They have seasonal ranges/homes. It's quite possible the bucks you have during spring & summer were born there, and they leave in the fall to prevent inbreeding. That's pretty normal. They might shift many, many miles, especially in big woods settings. It's odd that you never had a batch of other older class bucks visiting for fall. If you have does, food, and cover, you should have a few mature bucks calling your place home during fall.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## standmaster

Most of these recent posts have given me hope that i'm not a terrible hunter lol. I've had pretty much the same luck. I saw one shooter on two occasions two weeks apart in November, and only a handful of younger bucks. Last year I had 6 difference bucks that I would have killed, multiple times either on camera or in person sightings. This year has been very frustrating but glad I'm not alone. I've had the one shooter on camera only a few times since 2017 I'm hoping he'll give me one more year to chase him but I figure he'll be on the way out soon.


----------



## muzzypower

I keep waiting for Tim’s update from the tree! Guess i will go open presents lol. Merry Christmas!


----------



## jk918

standmaster said:


> Most of these recent posts have given me hope that i'm not a terrible hunter lol. I've had pretty much the same luck. I saw one shooter on two occasions two weeks apart in November, and only a handful of younger bucks. Last year I had 6 difference bucks that I would have killed, multiple times either on camera or in person sightings. This year has been very frustrating but glad I'm not alone. I've had the one shooter on camera only a few times since 2017 I'm hoping he'll give me one more year to chase him but I figure he'll be on the way out soon.


Your not alone very similar to my experience this year


----------



## IClark

Merry Christmas fellow Ohioans!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Merry Christmas fellow Ohioans!


Merry Christmas to you Isaac


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Merry Christmas to you Isaac


Thank you sir!!!!!


----------



## IClark

First shooter I've had on camera on my farm in about a month.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> First shooter I've had on camera on my farm in about a month.


It’s the beach weather! LOL


----------



## Tim/OH

muzzypower said:


> I keep waiting for Tim’s update from the tree! Guess i will go open presents lol. Merry Christmas!


I will be back in the tree tomorrow morning…going to hunt my other property where high rise is at

Merry Christmas 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Merry Christmas Tim & GL tomorrow.


----------



## hdrking2003

Merry Christmas everyone! I’m Off next week, so will be in the tree every chance I get after I pick up my Christmas present on Monday.....a new KingQuad 750. Pretty stoked about all of the above lol.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I’m Off next week, so will be in the tree every chance I get after I pick up my Christmas present on Monday.....a new KingQuad 750. Pretty stoked about all of the above lol.


Nice! Just bought me a grizzly this year! Love it!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Nice! Just bought me a grizzly this year! Love it!


Atta boy Isaac!! Grizzly and KingQuad were my 2 finalists, but the deal I got couldn’t be beat, and selection was super limited in today’s market on both. Winch n plow are on my bday list for February lol. Pretty stoked regardless, as all of us are for new toys. New HD in 2012, new F150 in 2014, and now this. I space my toys out a bit but make em count lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

All it took was taking mama with me to take down stands last year and after 4 farms she was like “to hell with this, you’re getting a 4 wheeler”. I wasn’t gonna argue, and I guess I shoulda taken her with me sooner lol.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> All it took was taking mama with me to take down stands last year and after 4 farms she was like “to hell with this, your getting a 4 wheeler”. I wasn’t gonna argue lol.


Lol! I here ya! My old Suzuki eiger is still running ok but she's showing her age and I didn't want to be stranded during deer season! I think I pulled out 2 or 3 deer with the grizzly.


----------



## tyepsu

I own 18.5 acres and have access to nearly 1,000 acres from 2 neighbors. I bought this 2014 polaris sportsman 550 in 2019 with low miles and hours for $3,500. It has been worth every penny. Saves a lot of time from hanging and taking down stands, filling up my feeder, getting deer out, etc.


----------



## hdrking2003

tyepsu said:


> I own 18.5 acres and have access to nearly 1,000 acres from 2 neighbors. I bought this 2014 polaris sportsman 550 in 2019 with low miles and hours for $3,500. It has been worth every penny. Saves a lot of time from hanging and taking down stands, filling up my feeder, getting deer out, etc.


That’s a helluva deal right there!


----------



## arrow179

Wish I still had my 2002 Honda Rubicon I sold back in 2014. It would be worth almost what I paid for it back in 2003! Looking for either a side x side or 4-wheeler for the farm we just bought.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am still going strong with my 1998 Yamaha Big Bear 350!


----------



## The Phantom

I got a 96 Honda TRX 300 2wd last year!
So far I've used it to haul out 4 deer.
Thinking about getting a snow blade for it.


----------



## IClark

Well just bought me a elite impulse 34 off of here. Just couldn't get used to just having a crossbow in the stable. Might get to try it in late season for a doe.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Well just bought me a elite impulse 34 off of here. Just couldn't get used to just having a crossbow in the stable. Might get to try it in late season for a doe.


Where did ya find it? Is there a classified area? If my Arthritis issues don’t clear up or slow down I may have to change my tactics.


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Where did ya find it? Is there a classified area? If my Arthritis issues don’t clear up or slow down I may have to change my tactics.


Yes sir! Been buying and selling on AT since I became a member here.


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Where did ya find it? Is there a classified area? If my Arthritis issues don’t clear up or slow down I may have to change my tactics.


Uh oh, if you weren’t joking (I do find it hard to believe a member since 2012 didn’t know about them). Anyways, you have just found a new addiction. Lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Not joking. I only use AT for the Rut Thread. I am going to look for a crossbow this fall. I have O cartilage in either wrist and just two weeks ago had the bones in my right wrist removed in an effort to reduce pain and get better mobility


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Not joking. I only use AT for the Rut Thread. I am going to look for a crossbow this fall. I have O cartilage in either wrist and just two weeks ago had the bones in my right wrist removed in an effort to reduce pain and get better mobility


Damn bud, I hate to hear that for you, good luck hanging with it for as long as you can. However, there is no shame in a crossbow, especially someone in your situation.


----------



## cope-77

When the time comes, there’s also a crossbow section on here somewhere, and a classifieds section for that. Just be careful dealing with any newer members. There are some scammers out there.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cope-77 said:


> When the time comes, there’s also a crossbow section on here somewhere, and a classifieds section for that. Just be careful dealing with any newer members. There are some scammers out there.


Thanks!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Well just bought me a elite impulse 34 off of here. Just couldn't get used to just having a crossbow in the stable. Might get to try it in late season for a doe.


I didn’t figure that would last. I bet you’ll love the I34 as much as, if not more than, your beloved Synergy. This is my 6th season with the I34 I bought new in 16, and like it better than the Synergy I had. Just as smooth n stable (to me), and the benefit of the extra speed. Great hunting bow! I did just pick me up a new leftover R35(again), but doubt it’ll replace the I34 as my main bow.


----------



## cope-77

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Thanks!


No Problem, and please keep up with and contribute to this rut thread. Using a crossbow doesn’t disqualify you in anyway, unlike some think.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I know, I prefer my Bowtech’s but my Arthritis may cause me to switch. Either way it is a blessing to be able to hunt!


----------



## hdrking2003

The AT classies are what originally brought me here over 10 years ago lol! Great place to buy slightly pre owned equipment. Just be careful who you buy from nowadays. Used to be able to tell a person’s truthfulness and integrity by their “feedback score” on AT, but now all of that is gone. Just do a lil research on the seller as there are a few more scammers out there now.


----------



## pbuck

hdrking2003 said:


> The AT classies are what originally brought me here over 10 years ago lol! Great place to buy slightly pre owned equipment. Just be careful who you buy from nowadays. Used to be able to tell a person’s truthfulness and integrity by their “feedback score” on AT, but now all of that is gone. Just do a lil research on the seller as there are a few more scammers out there now.


Looks like there might be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## IClark

Lol! Yep! I owned a brand new i34 back in 2016. Sold it the following year to get a halon 32. Stupid mistake!


hdrking2003 said:


> I didn’t figure that would last. I bet you’ll love the I34 as much as, if not more than, your beloved Synergy. This is my 6th season with the I34 I bought new in 16, and like it better than the Synergy I had. Just as smooth n stable (to me), and the benefit of the extra speed. Great hunting bow! I did just pick me up a new leftover R35(again), but doubt it’ll replace the I34 as my main bow.


----------



## cope-77

pbuck said:


> Looks like there might be light at the end of the tunnel.


Hopefully they still have our old feedback ratings and we don’t have to start from ground zero, but anything is better than nothing.


----------



## IClark

Stinks though if it's lost. almost 9 years of 100% positive feedback gone is still leaving a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Stinks though if it's lost. almost 9 years of 100% positive feedback gone is still leaving a bad taste in my mouth.


Can you figure out how to copy it or take a picture before it’s gone?


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Can you figure out how to copy it or take a picture before it’s gone?


no chance. It's been gone for months now. They gave us no warning that it would be gone. Just up and changed everything


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> no chance. It's been gone for months now. They gave us no warning that it would be gone. Just up and changed everything


Shows you how much I know. On a + note I had two mature bucks in our yard last night.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Scam? There's no such thing. Now if you'll kindly send me the Google code I'm about to send you to verify you're real and get back to me and I'll send you the money order and arrange for pickup. I'm currently out of the country so I'll have my current shipper take care of everything thank you


----------



## IClark

Took my boy out tonight in Crawford County. Jumped a big doe bedded behind our blind. Around 5ish two fawns came out and visited with us at about 65 yards.


----------



## hdrking2003

pbuck said:


> Looks like there might be light at the end of the tunnel.


Hard to replace over 100 transactions with 100% positive feedback, but this is definitely a start!!


----------



## hdrking2003

ThatBuckeyeGuy said:


> Scam? There's no such thing. Now if you'll kindly send me the Google code I'm about to send you to verify you're real and get back to me and I'll send you the money order and arrange for pickup. I'm currently out of the country so I'll have my current shipper take care of everything thank you


Wait a minute, are you also the guy that’s going to send me the 1.2 million dollars from my inheritance after my long lost relative recently died? If so, just let me know where I need to send the “processing fee” and I’ll get it to you right away!!


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Stinks though if it's lost. almost 9 years of 100% positive feedback gone is still leaving a bad taste in my mouth.


I’m with you Isaac that would definitely leave a bad taste in my mouth too….got like 16-17 yrs of positive feedback smh


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Shows you how much I know. On a + note I had two mature bucks in our yard last night.


I have some leftover Christmas cookies if you wanna trade for a spot in your yard lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

No cookies needed!


----------



## WVarcher32

Skipop said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I noticed. They were around all fall & winter then left after antler drop, and none hit my mineral sites like they usually do. Mineral sites in spring is when I usually am able to inventory bucks because they all hit it. But this year was different. That said, I did have a new crop of 3yr olds hitting mineral, and 4 of my regular bucks came back in fall. However, they disappeared on after Nov. 4th. That was even stranger than them not hitting mineral. I'm used to bucks coming & going and using my place seasonally, but this year has been a completely different pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal for summer bucks to leave in fall. They have seasonal ranges/homes. It's quite possible the bucks you have during spring & summer were born there, and they leave in the fall to prevent inbreeding. That's pretty normal. They might shift many, many miles, especially in big woods settings. It's odd that you never had a batch of other older class bucks visiting for fall. If you have does, food, and cover, you should have a few mature bucks calling your place home during fall.


I understand that. But the bucks I'm mentioning are bucks that I see most of the year on my farm except this year has been different starting around mid October. The buck I mentioned earlier stayed on the farm all of last year. Matter of fact, during Christmas last year he had a doe pinned up in a small block of timber. Found his sheds not long after. This season, all of the mature bucks have vanished. There's a ton of acorns in the woods this season, maybe they've found themselves an unpressured section of woods they're staying in, just off of where I am able to hunt? I'm not totally sure what the answer is.


----------



## Mexibilly

Ex
This is the first buck I’ve had on camera for over 3 weeks. Daytime picture that’s good. Hopefully this mean the deer are starting to adjust back to their old patterns in my area.


----------



## IClark

Getting slow on here again.....Lol


----------



## IClark

This buck finally showed up. Was hoping he made through the gun season!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice buck for sure.


----------



## RH1

I watched a decent 2 1/2 chasing does all over a field yesterday..
Man I'm mad at myself for filling my buck tag early this year. Come on 2022 deer season!


----------



## hdrking2003

That is good news for sure Isaac, he should be a monster next year!

I will be making a trip to Raber’s in the morning for my final time this year with some of the finest freezer filler that Knox county has to offer. I did watch a decent 3 year old demolish a sapling and a mess of does tonight(one less now lol). I also saw my first partially shed buck, plus I’m a bit burnt out, so I’m throwing in the towel for the season. All good tho as this doe will top off my freezer, and that’s my #1 priority(even tho some more antlers on my wall would be welcome). Only saw one shooter from the stand this year(Oct 31 @ about 60-70 yards), and hopefully he is still out on that farm for me to chase next year. Wouldn’t mind ending my now 3 year buckless streak lol. Good luck to everyone out there still enjoying this passion we all love!! Stay safe!!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> That is good news for sure Isaac, he should be a monster next year!
> 
> I will be making a trip to Raber’s in the morning for my final time this year with some of the finest freezer filler that Knox county has to offer. I did watch a decent 3 year old demolish a sapling and a mess of does tonight(one less now lol). I also saw my first partially shed buck, plus I’m a bit burnt out, so I’m throwing in the towel for the season. All good tho as this doe will top off my freezer, and that’s my #1 priority(even tho some more antlers on my wall would be welcome). Only saw one shooter from the stand this year(Oct 31 @ about 60-70 yards), and hopefully he is still out on that farm for me to chase next year. Wouldn’t mind ending my now 3 year buckless streak lol. Good luck to everyone out there still enjoying this passion we all love!! Stay safe!!


Congrats on that freezer filler! I love trophies on the wall but love having a freezer full of meat with these crazy prices in the stores!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Congrats on that freezer filler! I love trophies on the wall but love having a freezer full of meat with these crazy prices in the stores!


Thanks buddy, and heeeaaaarrrd that! Luckily it’s just me, mama, and our 3 fur babies so we don’t need nearly the freezer filler as others. Plus where I work just handed out gift cards to one of the local meat markets(as they do every year). Doesn’t buy nearly as much as it used to, but still.....winning![emoji1365][emoji16][emoji631]


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Congrats on that freezer filler! I love trophies on the wall but love having a freezer full of meat with these crazy prices in the stores!


Agreed! Congrats HDRK...


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Agreed! Congrats HDRK...


Thanks Bowtech, and thanks for getting this thread started again this year. I know I speak for many people on here by saying I hope your recovery is speedy and hope you can get back at it again next year. You are truly an asset to this community. Happy New Year!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Thanks buddy, I am all clear on the knee replacement. Got the cast off my arm after the surgery to remove my wrist bones 3 weeks ago. It’s called a proximal row carpectomy. I gave up wrist motion for 0 pain. Hope I can get 50% motion back so I can draw the ole Bowtech back this year! HNY to you as well.


----------



## The Phantom

I came down with Covid right after Christmas so haven't been out.
Still over a month left so hope to fill two more doe tags.
I did get a blind set up before I got sick so that will help in the ML season.

Congrats to everyone who has filled a tag, and good luck to those still hunting.

And I'm waiting on Tim to post his hero pics!


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I came down with Covid right after Christmas so haven't been out.
> Still over a month left so hope to fill two more doe tags.
> I did get a blind set up before I got sick so that will help in the ML season.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has filled a tag, and good luck to those still hunting.
> 
> And I'm waiting on Tim to post his hero pics!


Get well soon Phantom and good luck the rest of the season!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Get well Phantom


----------



## jk918

Went out Wednesday afternoon for a couple hrs didn't see a deer, hopefully things will pick up with the cold weather moving in


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> I came down with Covid right after Christmas so haven't been out.
> Still over a month left so hope to fill two more doe tags.
> I did get a blind set up before I got sick so that will help in the ML season.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has filled a tag, and good luck to those still hunting.
> 
> And I'm waiting on Tim to post his hero pics!


My whole household has been sick since right after Christmas so I haven’t been out, but I do plan on hunting Sunday morning and evening….no covid or anything we all just had a head cold


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Get well soon phantom 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## WVarcher32

I was traveling on 77 north today and saw two studs 100 yards from the road.


----------



## hdrking2003

WVarcher32 said:


> I was traveling on 77 north today and saw two studs 100 yards from the road.


That’s weird cause me n Tim/OH were about 100 yards off of 77N at one point earlier today[emoji848][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## chief razor

Happy New years everyone. Have a good night and be safe!


----------



## hdrking2003

Happy New Year to all!! Stay safe, stay vigilant, stay armed and Molon Labe!![emoji631][emoji631][emoji631]


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s weird cause me n Tim/OH were about 100 yards off of 77N at one point earlier today[emoji848][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


That’s funny stuff right there lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s weird cause me n Tim/OH were about 100 yards off of 77N at one point earlier today[emoji848][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Prolly where that God Star Chili is!


----------



## mtn3531

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Shoot, according to some other contributors you have too at Gold Star wasn’t it? LOL


Hey, he neither confirmed or denied it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> That’s weird cause me n Tim/OH were about 100 yards off of 77N at one point earlier today


He needs to clarify if they were riding around on a new King Quad 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> He needs to clarify if they were riding around on a new King Quad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You know we were! We looked like Harry n Lloyd riding the mini bike in Dumb n Dumber


----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## BowtechHunter65

O-H


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> O-H


A definite and big.....I-O!!!

What a stand and comeback in the second half!! First half was scary asf tho lol. Our defense needs work for next year fo sho!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Coombs and Barnes need to go. Coombs 4 sure!


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> View attachment 7535715


Exactly what I pictured when I saw the original post!!! 
Tim racing to his stand because the big 8 showed up on camera again !!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

As of December 28.



https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/wildlife-management/122821deerharvest.pdf


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> You know we were! We looked like Harry n Lloyd riding the mini bike in Dumb n Dumber


Did you tell Tim to "just let it go! " like in the movie? Lol. That was the last movie I watched the night before I left for boot camp. Had that stuck in my head forever 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Did you tell Tim to "just let it go! " like in the movie? Lol. That was the last movie I watched the night before I left for boot camp. Had that stuck in my head forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I mean, how else do you stay warm riding two up in December??


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I mean, how else do you stay warm riding two up in December??


Just when I thought you couldn't be any dumber, you go and do something like this.... and totally redeem yourself! 






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsh909

What was with all that 1 in a million talk?


----------



## KCW5179

jsh909 said:


> What was with all that 1 in a million talk?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> View attachment 7535715


I know I’m late, but I’m sitting here lmao as I type this 😂 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I can’t believe the season is winding down already….didn’t even hunt this past weekend, but plan on getting back out there this weekend 

The big 8 hasn’t been on cam since the last pic about 2 weeks ago and high rise has been mia since 11/09….

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

jsh909 said:


> What was with all that 1 in a million talk?


----------



## mtn3531

"Those your skis? "
"Yeah"
"Both of 'em?"



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

“One half teaspoon for fast, effective relief”…


----------



## Lmbhngr

While you guys are busy remembering movie lines, I killed my #4...#5 buck Sun at 423p. Predicted the hunt, which was cool, as all of them have been on cam at all hours of the day. Grateful to be done before ML and hope to get my son on one of the bigger bucks.


----------



## hdrking2003

Lmbhngr said:


> While you guys are busy remembering movie lines, I killed my #4...#5 buck Sun at 423p. Predicted the hunt, which was cool, as all of them have been on cam at all hours of the day. Grateful to be done before ML and hope to get my son on one of the bigger bucks.
> View attachment 7538402


Nice buck, congrats! I was already done hunting for the year by Sunday(full freezer) which leaves much more time for great movie lines

......but also leaves more time for taking down the tree and outside Christmas lights which is what I had fun doing Sunday lol. Being in the tree hunting a nice buck does sound better, even tho I sure like getting the Christmas stuff put away for another year.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Lmbhngr said:


> While you guys are busy remembering movie lines, I killed my #4...#5 buck Sun at 423p. Predicted the hunt, which was cool, as all of them have been on cam at all hours of the day. Grateful to be done before ML and hope to get my son on one of the bigger bucks.
> View attachment 7538402


Congratulations on a fine harvest!


----------



## Ohiocoot

Found this while Hanging a new stand. Sucks I’m because I’m sure he would have been good next year


----------



## BowtechHunter65

We had an absolute beast come in last night. First time we have seen him this year. Hopefully he survives the remainder of the season.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ohiocoot said:


> Found this while Hanging a new stand. Sucks I’m because I’m sure he would have been good next year


Unique


----------



## The Phantom

Yesterday was my last day of quarantine. Decided to try out the blind I set up two weeks ago. My wife texted and asked how it felt to be back among the land of the living. I said "What living? I'm sitting in the middle of the woods all by myself!"
If I don't make it out before then I'll be in the same blind dark and early Saturday with the smoke pole.


----------



## IClark

Hope to maybe make it out Saturday. But kinda doubt it. Been back and forth to the Ross heart hospital at OSU since last Friday . It's a long story that I'm not gonna share on here, but I'm a blessed man and so glad my wife is still here and I'm not raising 4 kids on my own. God's been good to me!!! I will add deer hunting just took a back seat in my life. There are more important things and I don't ever want to lose sight of those things that God says are most important! Good luck to all of you out there still chasing the big one!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Hope to maybe make it out Saturday. But kinda doubt it. Been back and forth to the Ross heart hospital at OSU since last Friday . It's a long story that I'm not gonna share on here, but I'm a blessed man and so glad my wife is still here and I'm not raising 4 kids on my own. God's been good to me!!! I will add deer hunting just took a back seat in my life. There are more important things and I don't ever want to lose sight of those things that God says are most important! Good luck to all of you out there still chasing the big one!


Prayers you your family Isaac.


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Hope to maybe make it out Saturday. But kinda doubt it. Been back and forth to the Ross heart hospital at OSU since last Friday . It's a long story that I'm not gonna share on here, but I'm a blessed man and so glad my wife is still here and I'm not raising 4 kids on my own. God's been good to me!!! I will add deer hunting just took a back seat in my life. There are more important things and I don't ever want to lose sight of those things that God says are most important! Good luck to all of you out there still chasing the big one!


I’m keeping you and your family in my prayers Issac….


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> I’m keeping you and your family in my prayers Issac….
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thanks Tim! Sure appreciate it!


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Prayers you your family Isaac.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Thanks Tim! Sure appreciate it!


Your welcome sir 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Prayers for the family.



IClark said:


> Hope to maybe make it out Saturday. But kinda doubt it. Been back and forth to the Ross heart hospital at OSU since last Friday . It's a long story that I'm not gonna share on here, but I'm a blessed man and so glad my wife is still here and I'm not raising 4 kids on my own. God's been good to me!!! I will add deer hunting just took a back seat in my life. There are more important things and I don't ever want to lose sight of those things that God says are most important! Good luck to all of you out there still chasing the big one!


----------



## tyepsu

I think with this touch of snow we are getting, I'm ready to punch my last Ohio tag for the season. Plan on grabbing the inline Saturday morning and sitting in my haybale blind, with the Mr. Buddy heater ha. It's going to be a cold one. The first big doe that steps out, will be in trouble ha.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Hope to maybe make it out Saturday. But kinda doubt it. Been back and forth to the Ross heart hospital at OSU since last Friday . It's a long story that I'm not gonna share on here, but I'm a blessed man and so glad my wife is still here and I'm not raising 4 kids on my own. God's been good to me!!! I will add deer hunting just took a back seat in my life. There are more important things and I don't ever want to lose sight of those things that God says are most important! Good luck to all of you out there still chasing the big one!


Prayers for the family Isaac!!


----------



## hdrking2003

tyepsu said:


> I think with this touch of snow we are getting, I'm ready to punch my last Ohio tag for the season. Plan on grabbing the inline Saturday morning and sitting in my haybale blind, with the Mr. Buddy heater ha. It's going to be a cold one. The first big doe that steps out, will be in trouble ha.


Good luck man, the cold should have em moving fo sho!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am thankful for a warm home! Remember tomorrow is the start of the Muzzleloader Season, Blaze Orange is the word. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m going to attempt to go in the morning lol….it’s going to be colddddddddddd


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

You have heated socks and a heated vest. You'll be fine! (Unless you want to loan them to an old, fat, bald guy).




Tim/OH said:


> I’m going to attempt to go in the morning lol….it’s going to be colddddddddddd
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I’m going to attempt to go in the morning lol….it’s going to be colddddddddddd
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


GL Buddy, take some hand warmers!


----------



## jk918

I'll be out tomorrow trying to get my son a shot at one, hopefully this cold weather has them moving


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck everyone. Hopefully I'll ne nice and warm with the Mr buddy heater in the blind ha


----------



## Mao

Been grinding it out all year and finally filled my tag. Shot him coming to corn on 1/6 as the snow was flying. Keep at it! There is still time.


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> You have heated socks and a heated vest. You'll be fine! (Unless you want to loan them to an old, fat, bald guy).


You can use them anytime phantom 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Mao said:


> Been grinding it out all year and finally filled my tag. Shot him coming to corn on 1/6 as the snow was flying. Keep at it! There is still time.
> View attachment 7540676
> View attachment 7540677


Awesome buck congratulations 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> GL Buddy, take some hand warmers!


Thank you sir, I got some in my pack


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tyepsu

All set up in the haybale blind overlooking my food plot. Have the old TC omega ready to roar. I can't say enough about the Mr buddy heater. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## IClark

Any news from yesterday? Didn't get to make it out. Got my wife home about 4:30 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Tim/OH

Sat until about 10 yesterday morning…seen like 3 deer

Doe and fawn then something in the field walking by itself…..couldn’t see them because I left my binos back in the truck(rookie mistake)

Didn’t hunt in the evening because I had some things to do around the house

Rain kept me in this morning but I will be back out later this afternoon 

How’s wifey doing issac


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Stayed in the blind all day yesterday. Saw 7, heard a couple behind me. Only 2 in range were fawns.
Not sure if I'll make it out tomorrow, going to be even colder than yesterday.


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> Sat until about 10 yesterday morning…seen like 3 deer
> 
> Doe and fawn then something in the field walking by itself…..couldn’t see them because I left my binos back in the truck(rookie mistake)
> 
> Didn’t hunt in the evening because I had some things to do around the house
> 
> Rain kept me in this morning but I will be back out later this afternoon
> 
> How’s wifey doing issac
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Well she's home and we're so thankful for that! God has really been good to me. Alot of adjusting in the days ahead. Thanks for the concern and prayers!


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> Well she's home and we're so thankful for that! God has really been good to me. Alot of adjusting in the days ahead. Thanks for the concern and prayers!


Prayers sent for both of you..


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> Prayers sent for both of you..


Thank you!


----------



## DL07

Took my son out yestaurday. He wasnt sure about the smoke pole so he decided to use his crossbow. Got in the blind about 1 and at 4:30 this 1 showed up at 18 yards. Shot her down through the shoulder and dropped her where she stood.


----------



## Suncrest08

For all you Ohio residents, can you kill a doe in the ML season on public land? Someone told me you couldn’t but I can’t find any info on the ODNR site.


----------



## IClark

Suncrest08 said:


> For all you Ohio residents, can you kill a doe in the ML season on public land? Someone told me you couldn’t but I can’t find any info on the ODNR site.


No you cannot. It's I the manual. No does after gun week.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Suncrest08 said:


> For all you Ohio residents, can you kill a doe in the ML season on public land? Someone told me you couldn’t but I can’t find any info on the ODNR site.


You may but…

No more than one antlerless deer may be taken from all public hunting areas per li- cense year. A list of public hunting areas is available at wildohio.gov. Authorized Divi- sion of Wildlife controlled hunts, Killdeer Plains Wildlife Area in Wyandot County and Lake La Su An Wildlife Area in Williams County, are exempt.
CONTROLLED DEER HUNTS


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BowtechHunter65 said:


> You may but…
> 
> No more than one antlerless deer may be taken from all public hunting areas per li- cense year. A list of public hunting areas is available at wildohio.gov. Authorized Divi- sion of Wildlife controlled hunts, Killdeer Plains Wildlife Area in Wyandot County and Lake La Su An Wildlife Area in Williams County, are exempt.
> CONTROLLED DEER HUNTS


Maybe I am wrong….


----------



## Suncrest08

IClark said:


> No you cannot. It's I the manual. No does after gun week.


Where at in the manual? I read through the whole thing, bowtech that’s what I see too.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

From what I understand only one doe on public all season long no matter the method….


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> From what I understand only one doe on public all season long no matter the method….


This is correct


----------



## Suncrest08

Thanks guys, that’s what I found as well. Just don’t know where the “ no does in ML” came from. The guy that told me was an old head, so not sure if it was an old reg or what


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> From what I understand only one doe on public all season long no matter the method….


My bad maybe it was that way last year.....


----------



## IClark

I was wrong. Sorry guys.


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Well she's home and we're so thankful for that! God has really been good to me. Alot of adjusting in the days ahead. Thanks for the concern and prayers!


Your welcome issac


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m hunting licking county today, high rise area 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## jsh909

IClark said:


> I was wrong. Sorry guys.
> View attachment 7541757


You were correct though as far as last season. It was no does after gun season. That changed it again this year


----------



## IClark

Finally made it out.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Finally made it out.
> View attachment 7542530


Gonna start calling you Cousin Eddie lol. Glad you could make it back out again this season, good luck bro!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Gonna start calling you Cousin Eddie lol. Glad you could make it back out again this season, good luck bro!


Lol!  It's cold out there but I'm warm, so I could care less what I look like!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I have mine from the Army and it’s the bomb., I hear ya Isaac


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> View attachment 7542547
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Isaac on his day off[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

J/k lol


----------



## IClark

😅🤣😆😂


hdrking2003 said:


> Isaac on his day off[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> J/k lol


----------



## tyepsu

I went ahead and tagged out tonight. I practically ran to my stand and 20 minutes later shot this doe. First deer I've shot with the magnus stinger broadhead.. I was maybe a touch high with the shot. A bit disappointed on the lack of a blood trail. She ran probably 150 yards. I'll be in Pennsylvania tomorrow and Monday afternoon (if necessary) to try and fill my PA buck tag.


----------



## IClark

tyepsu said:


> I went ahead and tagged out tonight. I practically ran to my stand and 20 minutes later shot this doe. First deer I've shot with the magnus stinger broadhead.. I was maybe a touch high with the shot. A bit disappointed on the lack of a blood trail. She ran probably 150 yards. I'll be in Pennsylvania tomorrow and Monday afternoon (if necessary) to try and fill my PA buck tag.


congrats! Yeah not impressed with magnus blood trails on the 2 deer I've shot with them.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations


----------



## hdrking2003

tyepsu said:


> I went ahead and tagged out tonight. I practically ran to my stand and 20 minutes later shot this doe. First deer I've shot with the magnus stinger broadhead.. I was maybe a touch high with the shot. A bit disappointed on the lack of a blood trail. She ran probably 150 yards. I'll be in Pennsylvania tomorrow and Monday afternoon (if necessary) to try and fill my PA buck tag.


Congrats on the freezer filler!!


----------



## IClark

Anyone gonna try to get out this evening in the snow?


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Anyone gonna try to get out this evening in the snow?


I will be out there issac…went out yesterday evening and climbed down around 520….everything was so icy, let’s say the climb down was adventurous lol

I thought straight snow was coming but it sleeted the whole time I was in the tree

The drive home was adventurous too…watched a car spin out and hit the guard rail, then came across another car flipped over…..this was on 270 heading north


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

Might give it a whirl. We'll see.....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GL Fellas!


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to anyone out. Deerpression set in as I washed and dried all my hunting clothes and organized my gear this morning. Checked a few cams and wow it was tough walking. I'd say we got 12 to 14 inches here.


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> I will be out there issac…went out yesterday evening and climbed down around 520….everything was so icy, let’s say the climb down was adventurous lol
> 
> I thought straight snow was coming but it sleeted the whole time I was in the tree
> 
> The drive home was adventurous too…watched a car spin out and hit the guard rail, then came across another car flipped over…..this was on 270 heading north
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Everyone's like " my car does fine in this stuff, not sure why everyone is so worried"...... then they hit their brakes lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Everyone's like " my car does fine in this stuff, not sure why everyone is so worried"...... then they hit their brakes lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And their like “oh sh#%” lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Got settled in about 20 mins ago


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Got settled in about 20 mins ago
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Good luck Tim. 
They are on there feet, I seen a pile of deer in the fields today on my way home from work


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Got settled in about 20 mins ago
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Our hill and yard are covered in deer.


----------



## IClark

Saw 60+ deer tonight from the stand


----------



## The Phantom

I'm a little late to the party!
That's how it was 2020. It doesn't show up on the "change" page for 2021 so my guess would have been you can not. 
Best thing would have been to call and ask.




Suncrest08 said:


> Thanks guys, that’s what I found as well. Just don’t know where the “ no does in ML” came from. The guy that told me was an old head, so not sure if it was an old reg or what


----------



## IClark

Out after em again


----------



## The Phantom

Going to be in the woods in Knox county in less than an hour. Still have two doe tags to fill.
With the temps dropping I don't know how much I'll be out the next week.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good Luck!


----------



## mtn3531

What temps y'all looking at for next week?I haven't seen anything over 40 in over a month, lowest was almost -20 without wind chill. It definitely tests your dedication. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Next 7 days:
High of 33... two days in the 30s
Low of 3..0ne 28, one 19, everything else 10 or less.
Not even looking at windchill at this point!





mtn3531 said:


> What temps y'all looking at for next week?I haven't seen anything over 40 in over a month, lowest was almost -20 without wind chill. It definitely tests your dedication.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07

Went out this morning to pull 1 of our blinds and my wife walked around to the back of it and picked up our 1st shed of the season.


----------



## Skipop

DL07 said:


> Went out this morning to pull 1 of our blinds and my wife walked around to the back of it and picked up our 1st shed of the season.


That's awesome but not exactly what I want to see. I'm planning on closing out the season with one more trip to the property next week. Deer congregate on my plots late winter so I was hoping to get a shot at a decent buck. It'll suck if they're all slick headed.


----------



## IClark

My bro in law found the first shed on my farm about 3 weeks ago. Small 3 point side.


----------



## DL07

I was suprised she found this 1. Most all of the bucks we have on our trail cams still have both sides


----------



## IClark

Saw a big fork that had lost his one side Monday afternoon.


----------



## Tim/OH

Being seeing bucks on cam with horns missing….I knew they were bucks as soon as I looked at the pic


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Being seeing bucks on cam with horns missing….I knew they were bucks as soon as I looked at the pic
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


High rise may be Low Boy now lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Most of our bucks have shed. Shedding seemed to start a few weeks early this year which is interesting because it’s been a fairly mild winter.


----------



## muzzypower

Seems like its happening earlier n earlier each year.


----------



## IClark

muzzypower said:


> Seems like its happening earlier n earlier each year.


Must be global warming......


----------



## muzzypower

IClark said:


> Must be global warming......


Seems like the seasons are shifting a bit too…leaf out, leaf drop etc. 
climate change is real tho. I went to syracuse for forestry/env in mid 90’s and professors were debating global warming back then, but not if it was happening. The only debate was whether humans impacted the rate. The earth has heated and cooled throughout all of time and they had lots of data. I personally think humans are quite arrogant for thinking we can prevent it.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Humans attempting to change the climate along with the past two years demonstrates there is no end to the arrogance of humans. We are so insignificant relative to God’s creation. Which is why sitting on top of a mountain is always such a refreshing reminder how small we actually are.


----------



## k&j8

muzzypower said:


> Seems like its happening earlier n earlier each year.


I wish it would have started earlier at our spot in Adams County. The neighbor killed the biggest buck we had on our place on Tuesday evening. We’ve all been after him for the past 3 years and I almost had him in 2020, but almost doesn’t count. Happy for the neighbor but was really hoping he’d make through until next year. Almost all of our bucks are still carrying both sides, however I did get a picture this morning of one of our better bucks that dropped one side in the past couple of days.


----------



## IClark

muzzypower said:


> Seems like the seasons are shifting a bit too…leaf out, leaf drop etc.
> climate change is real tho. I went to syracuse for forestry/env in mid 90’s and professors were debating global warming back then, but not if it was happening. The only debate was whether humans impacted the rate. The earth has heated and cooled throughout all of time and they had lots of data. I personally think humans are quite arrogant for thinking we can prevent it.


I totally agree. If you believe in creation.....climate change makes sense as well as there is nothing we can do to stop it.


----------



## tyepsu

Most the bucks here in Carroll County are still holding. A few have lost one side.


----------



## Bankangler

I found this drop today while running my beagle.


----------



## IClark

What about them Bengals!


----------



## chief razor

Who dey


----------



## hdrking2003

Pretty crazy ending fo sho!


----------



## chief razor

There have been a few crazy endings with the Bengals this year.


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> High rise may be Low Boy now lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You might be right lol….


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tyepsu

Is it just me or does it appear this buck survived a shot? Looks like the infamous void.


----------



## IClark

I would say no. Looks like hair is just messed up in that spot. That's definitely not a void area. Hit a buck a couple years back in almost that exact spot and he's hanging on my wall.


----------



## cope-77

Not bow hunting related, but from Ohio, and still a damn good evening, lol.


----------



## IClark

Since we're off subject right now, my 12 year old son got a carving set from his Uncle and Aunt for Christmas and I picked him up a burning set. these are a couple of things he's done


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Well done young man.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Felt good to be in the tree again this evening. I went to try and put a doe down to fill the freezer. Ended up seeing 14 bucks and 12 does. I thought I was set up perfect for them tonight in a spot that I have not hunted since late October. For some reason all the does decided to walk 15 yards farther away through the brush instead of on their normal trail. Guess that's hunting.


----------



## IClark

arrowflinger79 said:


> Felt good to be in the tree again this evening. I went to try and put a doe down to fill the freezer. Ended up seeing 14 bucks and 12 does. I thought I was set up perfect for them tonight in a spot that I have not hunted since late October. For some reason all the does decided to walk 15 yards farther away through the brush instead of on their normal trail. Guess that's hunting.


I feel your pain


----------



## IClark

Down to 2 weeks of chasing my last doe.


----------



## Skipop

muzzypower said:


> Seems like its happening earlier n earlier each year.


IMO, if you are noticing bucks dropping antlers earlier and earlier, it's a symptom of a localized issue. As I understand it, shedding is reliant on testosterone levels, which are reliant on health and photo-period. If everything is well, photo-period(days getting longer) triggers a drop in testosterone in the days or weeks leading up to spring green up. Then just as it triggers green up, it also triggers a resurgence in testosterone to grow new antlers. There shouldn't be much lag between when a buck sheds old antlers and new nubs pop up. It's days or weeks, not months. 

However, if the buck is ran ragged during rut and/or is starving, there will be a sharp drop in testosterone to end the rut & force the buck to focusing on food. It could be a herd with out of whack sex ratios and/or age structures, a lack of food, high herd density, or a combination of all. Either way, early drop is a survival mechanism. If I began noticing my bucks shedding earlier & earlier every year, I'd be concerned about the herd health. I'd be finding out the cause(s) and trying something to remedy it. 

Here's a few examples from my Ross Co. property last season. Pretty normal bucks for their ages, nothing too special. Notice the dates, activity, and apparent health of the bucks. It's mid Feb into mid Mar, a time of year that is supposedly the hardest on a herd. But they all not only still have secure antlers, they're also still rutting! None are worn down from a hard rut, no signs of stress or starvation. When a lot of herds are focused on surviving, these bucks are still acting like bucks. They drop their antlers only when nature says it's time to grow new ones. There's no hard rut or foodless winter to recover from, and they're bodies are already in prime condition to funnel nutrition into new antlers. 

Up & coming 2yr old visiting a scrape. Mid March. 









Same buck a week earlier working the scrape.









4yr old 9pt bellowing out a grunt while two does approach. Notice he's missing his left G2 that was evident two days earlier in the next picture. 









Same 9pt above aggressively working mock scrape. Still has all 9pts. 









3yr old 10 who lost his right brow about same time as the 9pt lost his G2, so I'm guessing both lost tines in fight with one another. Dude looks like a body builder with bulging muscle.


----------



## Tim/OH

This buck has been coming frequently….me and Clint dubbed him the big 8 “little brother”…..he’s about 2 yrs behind his brother but there racks are literally the same in every aspect










Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Here is a new one that showed up last night










Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

C'mon Tim, still time left.. 
I'm pulling for you man


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> C'mon Tim, still time left..
> I'm pulling for you man


Nope, times up for our boy Tim.....he’s now got a ring on his finger that says so [emoji23] 

It was a good run while you had it ol buddy lol.


----------



## Meister

Been Mia, but figured I'd check in as this is typically one of my favorite times to hunt. My cams have been slow, but activity in the past few days has been on point. No good bucks around me tho, but they are moving. If you have a good buck still around and holding, now's your chance. As I was grilling a tbone tonight I was watching some neighborhood deer across the street. Sorta gave me an itch to fill my last tag.


----------



## muzzypower

RH1 said:


> C'mon Tim, still time left..
> I'm pulling for you man


Im pulling for tim too…and im not even from ohio!


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> C'mon Tim, still time left..
> I'm pulling for you man


Thanks Ron, I didn’t get a chance to hunt this pass weekend because I’m a little under the weather but I’m hoping to get back out this weekend 


Tim 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Nope, times up for our boy Tim.....he’s now got a ring on his finger that says so [emoji23]
> 
> It was a good run while you had it ol buddy lol.


Lol


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

muzzypower said:


> Im pulling for tim too…and im not even from ohio!


Appreciate both of y’all 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

On a side note….like Clint said I got hitched on Friday y’all 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> On a side note….like Clint said I got hitched on Friday y’all
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congratulations buddy!


Thanks you sir


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> On a side note….like Clint said I got hitched on Friday y’all
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Congratulations Tim...
How much for the lone wolf and the bowtech!


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> On a side note….like Clint said I got hitched on Friday y’all
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Enjoy married life man! I got an awesome wife and I would never go back! Been married 14 years this June. Good luck with the rest of this season!


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats Tim.




Tim/OH said:


> On a side note….like Clint said I got hitched on Friday y’all
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

You have a way to go. 
My wife has put up with me for 43 years!



IClark said:


> Enjoy married life man! I got an awesome wife and I would never go back! Been married 14 years this June. Good luck with the rest of this season!


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> You have a way to go.
> My wife has put up with me for 43 years!


Thats great!!!! My parents have been married over 50 years. It's great that people are still making it work!!!


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> On a side note….like Clint said I got hitched on Friday y’all
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


When's all your gear going up for sale? Lol. Congrats man! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks everyone I appreciate it….

I haven’t figured out a date yet for the “auction” but when I do I will post it here for you guys

Just remember cash or money orders only for everything….no paypal, cash app, venmo or zelle lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats to them.
At times it is "work", but well worth it.




IClark said:


> Thats great!!!! My parents have been married over 50 years. It's great that people are still making it work!!!


----------



## Marlin1938

Guy from Kentucky just ran a bolt through a giant in Richland Ohio , January 23rd , herd it was measured last night went 266 5/8 .


----------



## IClark

Marlin1938 said:


> Guy from Kentucky just ran a bolt through a giant in Richland Ohio , January 23rd , herd it was measured last night went 266 5/8 .


Where's the pics?


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks everyone I appreciate it….
> 
> I haven’t figured out a date yet for the “auction” but when I do I will post it here for you guys
> 
> Just remember cash or money orders only for everything….no paypal, cash app, venmo or zelle lol
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


With those payment options, looks like I’ll have first dibs! Saaaaaaweet!! See ya soon lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Marlin1938 said:


> Guy from Kentucky just ran a bolt through a giant in Richland Ohio , January 23rd , herd it was measured last night went 266 5/8 .


I share a property in Richland county with a couple guys from KY, where I saw my only shooter this year lol. Nothing nearly that big but would be interested to hear more about this when possible.


----------



## Marlin1938

IClark said:


> Where's the pics?





hdrking2003 said:


> I share a property in Richland county with a couple guys from KY, where I saw my only shooter this year lol. Nothing nearly that big but would be interested to hear more about this when possible.


Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Marlin1938

IClark said:


> Where's the pics?


----------



## callmin

My buddy and I were very familiar with that buck. We had him in velvet then during the rut he moved to my buddies farm. He hunted him every chance he could when wind was correct. Had him a few times at 20 yds but just too dark. He didn’t move much in daylight. He’s a true giant


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Trophy Bucks of OHIO


This page is a trophy board for all the whitetail bucks harvested in our great state of OHIO.... Strongsville၊ OH၊ US




www.facebook.com


----------



## Meister

If some of you remember my earlier posts about the twin boys I took hunting from church... The one boy made it happen here at my house during gun, and tonight, we completed the mission on getting his








twin his first! Nice shed buck! We weren't passing up ANY opportunities as we froze our butts off the past 3 nights! I wasn't holding him off and he was super excited! Quartering away perfect shot. Broke offside shoulder.


----------



## RH1

Meister said:


> If some of you remember my earlier posts about the twin boys I took hunting from church... The one boy made it happen here at my house during gun, and tonight, we completed the mission on getting his
> View attachment 7556214
> 
> twin his first! Nice shed buck! We weren't passing up ANY opportunities as we froze our butts off the past 3 nights! I wasn't holding him off and he was super excited! Quartering away perfect shot. Broke offside shoulder.


Good job helping those boys..
I think what you're doing is great.


----------



## whitetail3131

You are a good man helping the boys. Congratulations to them both being successful. God will bless you for what you are doing. Thank you for what you are doing, if something happened to me my wish would be for someone to help my sons.


----------



## hdrking2003

Good on you Meister, and congrats to the young man!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meister said:


> If some of you remember my earlier posts about the twin boys I took hunting from church... The one boy made it happen here at my house during gun, and tonight, we completed the mission on getting his
> View attachment 7556214
> 
> twin his first! Nice shed buck! We weren't passing up ANY opportunities as we froze our butts off the past 3 nights! I wasn't holding him off and he was super excited! Quartering away perfect shot. Broke offside shoulder.


Awesome! Memories for life!


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks everyone I appreciate it….
> 
> I haven’t figured out a date yet for the “auction” but when I do I will post it here for you guys
> 
> Just remember cash or money orders only for everything….no paypal, cash app, venmo or zelle lol
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


As long as you don't make a profit on any of it you don't have to pay taxes on it lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Next best part... After covering butcher fees of deer number two, I have enough in the funds to buy them both their 10 year hunting licenses. I did give them the option of using that money for archery equipment but they both agreed the license was the best investment and they'll work for money to buy bows or crossbows. If these boys got paid for the amount of time they commit to the church, they'd be able to buy a moose hunt. Lol.. that alone may be enough for me to see that bows of some sort happen one way or another.


----------



## ohiobucks

Shed #1 of the year, it’s got a cool hole near the base, had to have been damaged during velvet.


----------



## Mohican

There are still at it. Young yearling and young buck. This picture was taken through the window of our great room in my backyard. Saturday morning January 29th. He bred her twice in 10 minutes.


----------



## Suncrest08

Great find


----------



## IClark

ohiobucks said:


> Shed #1 of the year, it’s got a cool hole near the base, had to have been damaged during velvet.


Thats cool! My buck this year had a hole like that but it still has the wood in it.


----------



## IClark

IClark said:


> Thats cool! My buck this year had a hole like that but it still has the wood in it.


----------



## ohiobucks

IClark said:


> View attachment 7557509


Very cool!


----------



## Ohiocoot

That’s sweet, never seen a hole in an antler like that


----------



## jk918

Sat this afternoon saw 8 deer but nothing presented a shot opportunity


----------



## IClark

Well, the bengals did it again!


----------



## hdrking2003

Another great comeback! Congrats to them, but maybe they should try leading from the start next time. Lol


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Another great comeback! Congrats to them, but maybe they should try leading from the start next time. Lol


Lol!


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> As long as you don't make a profit on any of it you don't have to pay taxes on it lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hahahaha lol….


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Look who decided to show up….haven’t seen him since Christmas Eve 


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## DL07

You still have till Sunday!


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Look who decided to show up….haven’t seen him since Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Get him Tim..


----------



## Tim/OH

DL07 said:


> You still have till Sunday!


Yes sir and I will be out all weekend 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Get him Tim..


I’m going to try again this weekend….hopefully I can get him 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## DL07

Good luck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I’m going to try again this weekend….hopefully I can get him
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Go get him!


----------



## tyepsu

Looks like a shed buck. Might be time to get out and look for antlers


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks guys…..hopefully he just lays down easy after I shoot him so his rack don’t pop off lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Filled my second tag.
Saw 20 total. Only four came in range. This was the biggest. 117 pounds hanging.
Already at Raber Meats in Amity.
Probably go out tomorrow afternoon with the weather moving in.


----------



## IClark

Tagged out for the season tonight. 6 deer this season 2 in Crawford County, 2 in Knox county, and 2 in Gallia county. Shot this one with my mission sub 1 at 60 yards using a sevr broadhead. Went 80 yards and piled up! Good luck to the rest of you late season hunters!


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats fellas! Good luck Phantom if you manage to get back out there this weekend.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> View attachment 7559954
> View attachment 7559955
> 
> Tagged out for the season tonight. 6 deer this season 2 in Crawford County, 2 in Knox county, and 2 in Gallia county. Shot this one with my mission sub 1 at 60 yards using a sevr broadhead. Went 80 yards and piled up! Good luck to the rest of you late season hunters!


Congratulations Isaac, you should have a freezer full.


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Congratulations Isaac, you should have a freezer full.


That I do. God blessed my family with 11 deer this year. Have given 6 away and kept 5 for us. My growing kids are eating me out of house and home! Lol 🤣


----------



## IClark

My deer was #1'842 at Rabers.


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to those still out. I figured the shed buck I got on cam was this 8 point. Off work today so went for a nice hike. Found his left side 10 yards from a stand on neighbor's and his right side 30 yards from a stand on my property, in my food plot.


----------



## The Phantom

The one I dropped of Monday was # 1829.
The one I dropped of Dec 16 was # 1461.



IClark said:


> My deer was #1'842 at Rabers.


----------



## hdrking2003

tyepsu said:


> Good luck to those still out. I figured the shed buck I got on cam was this 8 point. Off work today so went for a nice hike. Found his left side 10 yards from a stand on neighbor's and his right side 30 yards from a stand on my property, in my food plot.


Good find! That’ll be one to watch fo sho!


----------



## RH1

I wonder if Tim is in the tree trying to kill that big 8!! Haha


----------



## IClark

Pretty nasty up here in northwest Ohio. Not sure how central Ohio is looking. We got 3-4 foot drifts everywhere!


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> Pretty nasty up here in northwest Ohio. Not sure how central Ohio is looking. We got 3-4 foot drifts everywhere!


Wow.. snow just started about 30 minutes ago in massillon. It's been freezing rain all day


----------



## IClark

Been snow here since last night around 7:30.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Want our ice?


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> I wonder if Tim is in the tree trying to kill that big 8!! Haha


Nah I been out shoveling snow lol…literally just walked in 

We probably got 4-5 inches so far…it’s coming down heavy 

I was thinking about going out in the morning but I will wait until the afternoon after the roads are cleared up a little


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

It was sleeting all night….I took the trash out front this morning because it was trash day and almost busted my ass going up the driveway and backed it smh lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Want our ice?


No thanks!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> No thanks!


Don’t blame ya!


----------



## IClark

So anyone besides Tim still chasing a deer this weekend?


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> So anyone besides Tim still chasing a deer this weekend?


I wish, all tagged out but man that deer chili is smelling good !


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> I wish, all tagged out but man that deer chili is smelling good !


Yeah was thinking that sounded good today! Never got around to it though.


----------



## cday34

I’ll be out tomorrow afternoon for one last sit.


----------



## sfhunter

Working the last days and looking for a recipe for this last tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhunter

Good luck to everyone trying to fill their last tag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

So.... anyone else out freezing and not seeing anything? 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

I filled my last tag about two weeks ago. it was a large doe. As I was field dressing her I pulled out that extra sack that most does are carrying with them about now. Being this late in the season the contents of that sack were pretty well defined. I have never been one for a weak stomach or anything and in years past not really bothered by the contents of a late season doe. I guess it must be age creeping up on me but for some reason I was really bothered by it and what it meant. I was just wondering if anyone else has had these same thoughts. Not trying to rain on the last weekend or anything but was hoping to stir some thought and get the opinions of others on the matter. Good luck to all out there still grinding!


----------



## Tim/OH

After the big 8










Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mtn3531

No, if it bothers you now, it may be time for you to stop hunting the late season to avoid that feeling. Odds are about 50% for that fawn to have survived anyways. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

There is so much ice on my seat that when I sat down I’m sure I scared everything that was nearby lol

Now my rearend keeps getting stuck to the seat lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## tyepsu

My cell cams have been blowing up today. Too bad I tagged out about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## IClark

tyepsu said:


> My cell cams have been blowing up today. Too bad I tagged out about 3 weeks ago.


My cell cam has been totally dead. Guessing they found a good food source and have moved on.


----------



## chaded

IClark said:


> My cell cam has been totally dead. Guessing they found a good food source and have moved on.


They are at your neighbors.


----------



## IClark

chaded said:


> They are at your neighbors.


Probably been feeding them hostess cupcakes!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

B tucky BowHntr said:


> I filled my last tag about two weeks ago. it was a large doe. As I was field dressing her I pulled out that extra sack that most does are carrying with them about now. Being this late in the season the contents of that sack were pretty well defined. I have never been one for a weak stomach or anything and in years past not really bothered by the contents of a late season doe. I guess it must be age creeping up on me but for some reason I was really bothered by it and what it meant. I was just wondering if anyone else has had these same thoughts. Not trying to rain on the last weekend or anything but was hoping to stir some thought and get the opinions of others on the matter. Good luck to all out there still grinding!


This is one of the main reasons that I don’t like to hunt past New Years, or the first part of January at the very latest. Unless I am targeting a specific buck, or super desperate for meat in the freezer that is. I have had your experience once in my life during the end of the season, and it definitely changed my thought process for sure. Which is weird because not a lot of stuff gets to this guy, at least at one point in time. It is what it is tho. If it doesn’t bother you, more power to ya, but it’s definitely not for me.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> After the big 8
> View attachment 7562695
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


He probably watched you walk in


----------



## cday34

Well ended the season on a high note. Huge thanks to @ohiobucks for letting me come over and hunt at his place. Late season hunting at its finest!
View attachment 7562954


----------



## hdrking2003

cday34 said:


> Well ended the season on a high note. Huge thanks to @ohiobucks for letting me come over and hunt at his place. Late season hunting at its finest!
> View attachment 7562954
> View attachment 7562962


Wow, congrats cday!! Damn Tom, next time let me n Tim know and we’d be more than happy to come over and whack a few deer for ya lol!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> He probably watched you walk in


Lmaooo


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow, congrats cday!! Damn Tom, next time let me n Tim know and we’d be more than happy to come over and whack a few deer for ya lol!


We definitely would lol…


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Just wanted to throw this out there....... bought me n Tim tickets to the Deer n Turkey expo in mid March in Cbus, and would love to meet up with anyone else interested if anyone else would like to go. We can hit up an afternoon feeding frenzy if anyone is interested to going out to eat prior to the event. Planning on going on the Friday of the event, but that’s not set in stone. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## cday34

we had to take a long arm picture just for you guys here on AT lol


----------



## ohiobucks

cday34 said:


> Well ended the season on a high note. Huge thanks to @ohiobucks for letting me come over and hunt at his place. Late season hunting at its finest!
> View attachment 7562954
> View attachment 7562962


Congrats Craig, awesome hunt for sure.

A little bit of history with this deer since the summer of 2019


































































And a long arm pic just because [emoji3]


----------



## RH1

cday34 said:


> Well ended the season on a high note. Huge thanks to @ohiobucks for letting me come over and hunt at his place. Late season hunting at its finest!
> View attachment 7562954
> View attachment 7562962


Great buck! Congrats man


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Just wanted to throw this out there....... bought me n Tim tickets to the Deer n Turkey expo in mid March in Cbus, and would love to meet up with anyone else interested if anyone else would like to go. We can hit up an afternoon feeding frenzy if anyone is interested to going out to eat prior to the event. Planning on going on the Friday of the event, but that’s not set in stone. Keep us posted!!!


I've been thinking about going this year. It's been a long time. What day I go is going to depend on work. If I'm able to make it I will let you know. Sounds like a good time


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cday34 said:


> Well ended the season on a high note. Huge thanks to @ohiobucks for letting me come over and hunt at his place. Late season hunting at its finest!
> View attachment 7562954
> View attachment 7562962


I should say so, congratulations


----------



## The Phantom

I'm planning on going, but probably Saturday. Last time I went on a Friday there were still a lot of booths waiting for the venders to show up. It was less crowded, but wasn't near as much to see.



hdrking2003 said:


> Just wanted to throw this out there....... bought me n Tim tickets to the Deer n Turkey expo in mid March in Cbus, and would love to meet up with anyone else interested if anyone else would like to go. We can hit up an afternoon feeding frenzy if anyone is interested to going out to eat prior to the event. Planning on going on the Friday of the event, but that’s not set in stone. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I'm planning on going, but probably Saturday. Last time I went on a Friday there were still a lot of booths waiting for the venders to show up. It was less crowded, but wasn't near as much to see.


I’ll consult with my administration to make a final decision before that weekend lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Man, if there was ever a such thing as a perfect winter day, I’d say today was as close as it gets. Snow on the ground, around 33 degrees, and abundant sunshine. About as good as it gets for winter in Ohio, beautiful day.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Season has come to a close. Congratulations to all who have tagged a deer. Time to find some sheds and start planning 2022 deer hunting adventures.


----------



## corybrown50

Anyone going to the Expo come by the FHFH booth, we'll be raffling off muzzleloaders!!!! It will definitely be great to have the Expo again. With them closing it for the last 2 years fundraising for Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry has been tight. We're surviving. Definitely ready for events again though. Amazing thing down here is that deer donations stayed flat over COVID. We processed almost 70,000 meals each of the last 2 years for local food pantries.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

That's a great program. I'll stop by.


----------



## The Phantom

Just got my expo tickets through vettix. Doesn't say which day so I'm hoping they are good for any day.


----------



## The Phantom

Took a #117 pound deer to Raber Meats last Monday, came home with #62 pounds of meat today!


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> Took a #117 pound deer to Raber Meats last Monday, came home with #62 pounds of meat today!


Gotta love Rabers!


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> Anyone going to the Expo come by the FHFH booth, we'll be raffling off muzzleloaders!!!! It will definitely be great to have the Expo again. With them closing it for the last 2 years fundraising for Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry has been tight. We're surviving. Definitely ready for events again though. Amazing thing down here is that deer donations stayed flat over COVID. We processed almost 70,000 meals each of the last 2 years for local food pantries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


We’ll definitely stop by to support this great cause! Looks like me n Tim will be there sometime Saturday. See ya then!!


----------



## The Phantom

I'll be there around 10 Saturday.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I'll be there around 10 Saturday.


Unfortunately Phantom, that’s a little too rambunctious for this night shifter lol. I HOPE to be to Tim’s by that time.


----------



## The Phantom

I've heard that "Sleep is over rated"!



hdrking2003 said:


> Unfortunately Phantom, that’s a little too rambunctious for this night shifter lol. I HOPE to be to Tim’s by that time.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> I've heard that "Sleep is over rated"!


I sure hope it is, cause it seems that I don’t get much of it lol.


----------



## corybrown50

Just had a meeting of LEGENDS at the Sportsman's Expo and the Ohio Convention Center in Columbus. Tim-OH and HDRKING2003 ARE HERE!!!!









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

MORE LEGENDS AT THE SPORTSMAN'S EXPO HERE AT THE OHIO CONVENTION CENTER!!!! The PHANTOM "showed up" at the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry booth 311. I don't know why he doesn't show up on camera..... must be his Phantom Power.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> MORE LEGENDS AT THE SPORTSMAN'S EXPO HERE AT THE OHIO CONVENTION CENTER!!!! The PHANTOM "showed up" at the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry booth 311. I don't know why he doesn't show up on camera..... must be his Phantom Power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


 That’s Amazing


----------



## Tim/OH

corybrown50 said:


> MORE LEGENDS AT THE SPORTSMAN'S EXPO HERE AT THE OHIO CONVENTION CENTER!!!! The PHANTOM "showed up" at the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry booth 311. I don't know why he doesn't show up on camera..... must be his Phantom Power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I love it man…me and Clint has been laughing ever since you posted it

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I love it man…me and Clint has been laughing ever since you posted it
> 
> Tim


And Tim is still looking for Phantom in that pic


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Looks like y’all are having fun!


----------



## The Phantom

Nice meeting you Cory.
I heard I just missed the legends.
Maybe next time.

I just noticed, you didn't get my good side!


----------



## jsh909

Dang, sorry I missed you guys. Should have thought about it before hand. Probably bumped shoulders with some of y'all


----------



## hdrking2003

jsh909 said:


> Dang, sorry I missed you guys. Should have thought about it before hand. Probably bumped shoulders with some of y'all


There were definitely a lot of shoulders to bump into today. Lol. Hopefully that worked out well for Cory and his GREAT cause!! Good on you and your organization Cory, was our pleasure to meet you and help out a bit.


----------



## corybrown50

We had a really good show. God's blessings abound!!! I'm very thankful and grateful for the vendors and visitors that supported the event after being cancelled for 2 years. This event is our biggest fundraiser for the year usually. Just to give everyone an idea of how we use the funds..... over the last 2 years we've donated over 100,000 meals to local food pantries in Southwest Ohio. Amazing how God has grown our small group from 5,000 meals we were so happy for 7 years ago. GOD IS GREAT!!!!!

Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry is a national ministry and we are just one small chapter in SW Ohio putting ourselves out there with a supernatural purpose.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Doinfire08

Just wondering if anyone has made a new rut update board for this upcoming season? I looked and couldn’t find one but would be grateful if someone posted a link to it in this thread once one is made. I like to see the harvests and how guys are doing during the season. Thanks fellas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

It's a little early, yet. I think it usually gets started in August.


----------



## IClark

Starting to get the itch. Been reading through all the old posts! Lol


----------



## helix33

The 2022 Ohio Rut Update thread is now active.


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=16462&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]



Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## cope-77

helix33 said:


> The 2022 Ohio Rut Update thread is now active.
> 
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=16462&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


That link didn’t work, plus, we’re all waiting for BowtechHunter65 to get things rolling.


----------



## IClark

Link doesn't work


----------



## IClark

cope-77 said:


> That link didn’t work, plus, we’re all waiting for BowtechHunter65 to get things rolling.


Bowtechhunter65 got it started last year and I got it the year before. Hopefully one gets started soon. I just want it to be the "Official" Thread. Don't care if Helix33 opens it but know one can access it right now for some reason.


----------



## IClark

Anybody know what happened to Tiggie_00? I think that's his username? Who used to start the Ohio Thread?


----------



## helix33

It was my thread for years. Tiggie jumped the gun a few years ago and started it before me then acted like a jerk about it threatening to kick me and some others off the thread. I don't care who starts it but I did start a thread yesterday.

Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=16462&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]

Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

If this doesn't work do a search for 2022 Ohio Rut Update Board in bow hunting.

Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

helix33 said:


> If this doesn't work do a search for 2022 Ohio Rut Update Board in bow hunting.
> 
> Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


Still doesn't work. And I've tried searching for your thread. Can't find it. I don't use taptalk so maybe that's why.


----------



## hdrking2003

cope-77 said:


> That link didn’t work, plus, we’re all waiting for BowtechHunter65 to get things rolling.


Here's the correct link. It is already rolling with Helix starting it back up this year, as he did for many years in the past. I am sure BowtechHunter65 will be just fine with that. Don't get left behind!! See you there Cope!!









2022 Ohio Rut Update Board


As in years past guys, this is the place for info and discussion concerning the upcoming Ohio Whitetail Rut Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Anybody know what happened to Tiggie_00? I think that's his username? Who used to start the Ohio Thread?


Tiggie was a rat ******* who stole the thread like a glory hound then cried foul when he got called out on it by a few of us. It is what it is, but hope everyone will join us on the OFFICIAL 2022 thread!! Got some of the usual suspects already there.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Tiggie was a rat ***** who stole the thread like a glory hound then cried foul when he got called out on it by a few of us. It is what it is, but hope everyone will join us on the OFFICIAL 2022 thread!! Got some of the usual suspects already there.


Guess I didn't know all that.


----------



## cope-77

IClark said:


> Guess I didn't know all that.


Same here.


----------



## cope-77

hdrking2003 said:


> Here's the correct link. It is already rolling with Helix starting it back up this year, as he did for many years in the past. I am sure BowtechHunter65 will be just fine with that. Don't get left behind!! See you there Cope!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Ohio Rut Update Board
> 
> 
> As in years past guys, this is the place for info and discussion concerning the upcoming Ohio Whitetail Rut Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


Thank you sir, that one worked.


----------



## The Phantom

I remember that!



helix33 said:


> It was my thread for years. Tiggie jumped the gun a few years ago and started it before me then acted like a jerk about it threatening to kick me and some others off the thread. I don't care who starts it but I did start a thread yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Here is the real link that works--- for all the technologically challenged 2022 Ohio Rut Update Board


----------



## bennett.fuller

How do I subscribe to this thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

